# Fallen World (Mature, Dark)



## Nephtys (Aug 23, 2007)

Out there lie the infinite planes, turning forever in a cosmic dance to a tune noone can hear. Out there, connecting all planes, Sigil gleams and reeks in the center of all things. Out there are wonders and horrors beyond imagining, Angels, Demons, Gods. But here... Here are no Angels, and the only God left within our sphere lies dead and eternally rotting. There is no lack of horrors here, for the world is rich and full of life.

A great war among the gods nearly destroyed the world in ages far gone and threw down the greatest of their number to the earth where his corpse still lies seeping life and power into the twisted creatures that feed upon him. The remaining pantheon, wounded, weakened and horrified at what they had done both to themselves and their creation vowed to set themselves apart from their bone of contention and never again interfere in its affairs. Unable to break their vow they now look on in impotent rage as the world is raped.

The world healed and the gears turned. Patient beings looked on greedily awaiting the time to strike, manipulating events from afar. They had no easy task for the gods had raised walls to protect the world when they swore their vows, but all walls weaken in time and barriers that had been erected to fend off intruders from the outside could still be eroded from within. In the end a whisper was enough, a promise of power and bliss. Feeble or powerful, few men could have resisted that promise from that voice. The promise was kept, and the Artificer of Ogaan has been well rewarded for his crime.

They came trough his portal, the Demon-lord Xileg clad in the flesh of scorpions, his consort the Succubus sorceress Love, the Horde Mistress and Marilith Yangava, Ingarr the Master of Balors, the Fiendish human Wizard Cormand and his half-human apprentices Ilva and Kio, the Trembling One, the Wormkeeper, Zarakhar, Valorash, The Creeper, Qagroth, The Vile, Geron, The Fleshcrafter, The Laughing Zephyr, Mersam, The Lady of Flowers, Ubilith, and a screaming torrent, an endless army of demons. 

The world fell, for though the nations and powers of the world fought back they were soon overwhelmed. And when the angels came, called by the remaining priests of the Rotting God Lord Xileg was well prepared. The spell that slew him even as he carved his way trough his celestial foes came from another source and his body was consumed along with his enemies.

A triumvirate of Lords took over, but only helped to cause a civil war. The home, an infinite fraction of an infinite plane, was lost. And yet the war raged for nine years before a new order arose. The greatest of the Lords and Ladies divided the world and its souls into their domains and joined into a council to rule each other and coordinate their efforts against common threaths and the few remaining enclaves of unconquered mortals.

This is the world, your world, and there is no escape. The walls around the world are still too strong for you to break trough and death only leads to deeper damnation for the Demonlords have made their mark deep into their domains and the souls of the dead are theirs. The mortal enclaves are far from safe, in time their doom is assured. But you do not have the good luck to be living there.

Fortunately the Lords have need of competent mortal servants, and it's quite possible to live a good enough life for the few who are able to keep their favour. While most of humanity and goblinkind live in great sprawling urban slums kept fed by undead labour until their death brings in the harvest you have the potential for greater things.

You all know this, though it's spoken of in infinite variation, elaboration and brevity. You all know this and you all, in your own ways, misunderstand it. There is no one truth is this demonic world. 
20 years have passed, and half a billion souls have passed into demonic hands, half a billion more have been born. 25 Lords, demonic and human, have become 13 and yet the sum of their power is as great as ever. Humanity, accepting the inevitable, have begun to adapt. There is peace between the Lords, as great a peace as Demons desire, and so their wars are fought in the shadows or by proxy. The Council of Lords keeps the world united even as it tares itself apart, keeping the realms of the dead Lords under its central administration and dividing their proceeds as the ever shifting power dictates. You all know this, and most of you have thrived from this in your own ways. For this is your world.







Lords and Domains
ooc: more to come.

1

2 - Ramengres
Lord - Ingarr (the Master of Balors), Balor Blackguard/Frenzied Berserker 
3

4

5 - Ijainvaa
Lady - Yangava (the Hordemistress), Marilith Weaponmaster/Marshal, 
6

7

8

9

10

11 - Supresa
Lord - Avos Ignatius (aka The Artificer of Ogaan, aka the traitor), Human Wizard/Artificer/Loremaster 

The Artificer of Ogaan, aka the traitor, aka Avos Ignatius, rules his old home-land of Supresa (an area the size of France with 25 million souls) with an iron fist and near diabolical organisation. A specialist of magical creation, both of items and twisted creatures he treats his domain as a source of raw materials but takes care not to deplete his stock. Because of an ambitions education programme Supresa is the world's center of the production of magical items and is probably the country in the world that is richest in gold.
The Artificer was one of the Lords who contributed to the erection of the Towers of Life and as such reaps a large share of their harvest to fuel his ever-increasing need for souls.


12

13

14

15

16

17 

18 - Samnath
Lady - Love, Succubus epic Sorceress/? 

19 - Decay
Lady? - The Lady of Flowers, ??? 

20 - The Burning Mountains

21 - Shalang

22 - Lomi'ki

23 - The Blackranges

24 - Kalesh
Lord - Derek Cormand, Fiendish Human Wizard/Archmage 

Cormand, fiendish a human from the abyss, and one of the consorts of the Succubus Lady Love seems to be deep under her sway, but perceptions can be deceptive. His domain, an area of deserts the size and shape of the Sahara is poor in souls but rich in ores, even of the rarest kind. Still, Kalesh is considered the weakest of the ordered domains and Cormand, lacking a reserve of soul-components to fuel his epic spells that comes close to most others of the spellcasting Lords is wise to ally himself closely to those who are stronger than himself. Because of his apparent poverty in Souls few demons follow him, but he holds great powers over the undead.
Of his two epic apprentices only Ilva remains, but her wereabouts are unknown.

25 - Vimik
Lord - Abarim, 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Ysande.

You were forced to leave the beautiful and cultured Golden Hills district and the court of Samnath's Lady Love due to, well let's call it an unfortunate turn of events. With the aid of your ever faithful ally Kaj and your occasional lover, rival and friend the Incubus Giovanni you made a narrow escape, leaving some of your enemies humiliated and others triumphant. Ijvainvaa may not have been the ideal destination for your flight, but judging from what you know of the local Lady the Marilith Yangava and her relations with the Lady Love it's probably as safe a place as any.
Due to your own reputation and aided by Giovannis surprising influences in the militaristic court of Ijainvaa you have managed to find a high place in Yangava's employ. She is one of the greater Lords, to your knowlege, as great as Lady Love but as different from her as night is to day. Devious, yes, her reputation bespeaks her military genious, but forthright and deliberate in her manners. There is intrigue in her court, but she appears to be above it. Giovanni assures you it is a place you can thrive, and though you know he is trying to use you for his own purposes you seem to lack any better alternatives for the moment. Besides, your occasional use of eachothers have for the most part in the past been pleasant to say the least.

You have been summoned, an hour from now, for an audience with the Lady Yangava, Lady of Ijainvaa, third in the Council, The Hordemistress, The Ravager of Cel-candon, The Slayer of the Dragons, Avenger of Xileg and Protectress of the Fifth Tower (and a dozen other titles stemming from the Abyss). It is a high honour, but a deadly one.

ooc: You did write that she had demonic lovers , hope you don't mind.



Sir William

Your Father is a powerful man. In his own regard he's the most powerful human being in the world, and he's not far wrong. It wouldn't be difficult for him to find you if you lacked the protection of powerful allies. Fortunately, because of what you are, there are many who would aid you. Not that the legitimate rights of an heir counts for much among the Lords, but it is one weapon among many. And why leave a weapon unused? You are valuable, and that is both a blessing and a curse.
 Elendarion, the capital of Ijainvaa, a sprawling slum dotted with the crystal ruins of elven civilization, populated by goblins and humans and plagued by undead and demons, may not be a plesant place to stay but as safe as any other. There is evil here to fight, there is always evil to fight, but at least the place seems less chaotic than many other demonic realms. There is a military order here, struggling endlessly against its own chaos, that at the very least is a small relief for you. Yangava, the Lady of the domain, seems to do her job as well as could be expected. Thank the gods for small blessings... The Lady Yangava is known for her enmity with your father and his patroness the Lady Love, their agents are unlikely to be welcome here.

The day is hot, the sun grows unbearable, so you seek the shade and drink of the first bar you see that doesn't use severed bodyparts as a sign. The laughing Wrock, named for the petrified demon by the door seems peaceful and clean enough.  



Mystic

You have come a long way in your search for knowlege only to end up back in the city of your birth. It is not an unwelcome sight and though you'd perhaps like to see your childhood in a nostalgic light you cannot say wether the changes wrought while you were away have been for the better or for worse. At least the fires no longer rage in Elendarion, at least the people no longer seem as desperate, though the desperation seems to have given way to resignation. Violence still flares in the streets, but nothing like the chaos in the years following the civil war. Even the demons seem more controlled, the less ambitions kinds kept sated and comfortable by the Towers of Life... The implications of that thought may disturb you for a moment, but it's a familiar threat by now.  
You make your way to the library, a familiar building of elven elegance but expanded with some hideous demonic abstraction of a wing. After arguing and bribing your way around the obnoxious Nalfeshnee head-librarian you spend some time bent over the ancient tomes of your craft but finding little of value you leave.

For a time you wander, watchful yet deep in thought as you rediscover the city. A familiar sign catches your eye, a petrified Wrock with a hilarious and vicious expression on its beaked face. You once had a friend, or maybe more of an aquaintance, who owned this bar and you spent some time here in your youth when you wanted to hide from the world. It's a warm day and you are thirsty. Maybe it would be interesting to get a closer look... 


ooc: I'll introduce the other characters once they're in the RG (That's not really why I didn't do it now, I'm just too tired, but the inconvenience of looking elsewhere for them and the uncertainty wether their backgrounds are completed the way you'd like them plays a part). I'm thinking we'll have two parties that will merge into one not too far down the line. It makes it easier for your characters to get to know each others (six people (with cohorts familiars and mounts) all meeting at once always leaves some of them in the shadow).


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 24, 2007)

Mystic decides to enter the bar of his old friend, as he is indeed thirsty, and would like to see how his friend is getting on.  While he does not partake of alcohol, he does not condemn those who do.

OOC: Woo! First post!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2007)

ooc: I don't mind a bit! At least you had the mercy to match her up with an incubus for now instead of a Nalfeshnee or somesuch. 


 Ysande lies back languidly in the hot, perfumed water of her bath, letting out a deep sigh of relaxation. She closes her eyes and allows herself to drift off for a moment. She had been somewhat afraid that Yangava's military court would be something of a culture shock after the decadence with which Lady Love surrounded herself. She needn't have worried too much - Yangava herself may be just as fearsome and warlike as the stories paint her, but she's still surrounded by the same circles of advisers, ambassadors and hangers-on. And those circles enjoy their creature comforts. So even if the overall atmosphere isn't quite as refined and cultured as the Golden Hills, it's still possible to live in a decent fashion. 

 An hour... one hour to prepare herself to face the Hordemistress in person. The marilith warlord had a score of titles that Ysande could recite, and all of them related to her martial prowess and merciless efficiency. 

 Opening her eyes, Ysande rises from her bath and takes a fluffy towel from the rail on the wall. Drying herself as she goes, she opens the door to her bed chamber and enters. Kaj is seated on the bed, reading. His eyes flash up as she enters and follow her appreciatively as she makes her way across the room to stand in front of the full-length looking glass. She flashes him a smile, and then turns her attention to her reflection in the mirror. Discarding the towel, her eyes run critically over her alabaster skin from head to toe, searching for any unsightly blemishes or flaws. 

"You look incredible," Kaj rumbles from behind her, moving up to lay his hands gently on her shoulders and massage them gently, the points of his claws tracing lightly across her skin. 

 She meets his eyes in the mirror with a wry smile. It makes a good picture, she thinks to herself. Her complexion highlighted against his dark skin, his bulk making her look like a porcelain miniature of herself.

"Of course," she laughs, her hands reaching up to clasp his and draw them around her body. "But you know I have no time to play around. Brush my hair, if you like." 

 The half-fiend gives her a rueful look and then withdraws to fetch a brush. She seats herself on the velvet cushion of a small stool and watches him intently as he comes back and starts to gather up her long, flame-red hair and patiently brush it out to a lustrous sheen.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 24, 2007)

Canthan

A black sun shines a violet light onto a landscape carved from madness. Shapeless beings devour eachothers as they slowly recreate themselves, throbbing with obscene beauty. A billion tiny paradoxes take place beneath your eyes as time unfolds discontinuously. In your waking dream you blub gleefully as the smell of corruption reaches your nose. And there, emerging from the stench, a body lies, greater than any giant and with the perfection of divinity. The Rotting God, pure and untainted in this place, turns his head to you and speaks...
"Wake up you drooling lunatic. Wake up or raise the ire of the Great One." the voice is nasal, feminine and cruel in a petty way, not the voice you would expect from the God. A tiny hand snaps its fingers in front of your face and the quasit squeeks as you turn your attention to it. "You must get ready for the appointment. The Lady Yangava will not wait for you, and you can not look like that in her precense."  You take in the chamber around you, a comfortable private room in the palace, decorated for the human taste. A guest-chamber, you suddenly recall. Your guest-chamber. 
Your researches have led you here, to this ancient elven city of Elendarion. You have strong reasons to assume that an important piece of the puzzle is hidden somewhere in this city, but without the support of the local Lord you are unlikely to ba able to uncover anything. Most Lords keep a firm iron fist around their domains, but Yangava have six. Though you hope the purpose of your search shall elude her much could be gained by securing her approval. And if she wants some favours in return, well, you've never been afraid to get your hands dirty.
"You have one hour. One." The tiny fiend underlines its proclamation with a dramatic slash of its tail and winks out of sight.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 25, 2007)

“One hour.” Canthan cocks his head to the side as if contemplating the measure of time. He puts his fingers to his lips and softly strokes them before smiling. “Yes I recall it all now. I must remain focused on the task at hand” Canthan half whispers to himself as he looks about his room.  He walks over to his bath and gingerly fans the water with the back of his hand, “Cold. I did not request a cold bath. I must see that they understand I wish warm bathes to be drawn. This is the second cold bathe they have drawn. Don’t they understand the meaning of warm.”   

Casually undressing, he begins tracing his fingers over the runes covering his flesh as the clothes fall away.  Lowering himself into the bathe, his pale complexion seems to meld with the white of the basin, “Transmutation magic at work.” He says chuckling to himself as he begins washing up.  His curly hair become matted. Dark streaks seemingly cut across his face in a jagged fashion, as the curls spread outward in the bath water like octopus tentacles reaching for a meal ,  “I am a spirit, exiled from the deep blue, come to rain havoc upon your pitiful realm. Prepare to be eaten mortal.” 

Once finished with the bathe, Canthan stands, his slim form shedding water like a thunderhead. While toweling, he begins addressing the chair in the room “One hour, such an eternity, 60 minutes, 3600 seconds, its all a matter of perspective. What is time but the passage of a single moment broken down into its component parts, rearranged in an fashion to comprehend the fleeting immensity of itself.”  He turns his head as if listening to a voice at the edge of hearing and smiles, “ I have yet to be proven otherwise. I am wrong when you can prove the concept otherwise it is just conjecture. ”  He ends the statement by throwing the towel into the chair.

“I have no time for the niceties of a discussion . I have to stay focused for I must meet the hordemistress in an hour. An hour, 60 minutes, 3600 seconds, you remember don’t you. What shall I wear for the hordemistress? Yes, this will do nicely, not too elegant, yet it speaks of class. I will have to see that tailor again when I request another clothing component for a meeting with the mistress.  See I hardly needed any time at all. Now what shall I do with my hair? Where are the scented oils? Yes this will do quite nicely. This should keep the dreaded locks from claiming another victim.” He finishes with a smile.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 26, 2007)

Big Ironmaul

It had been a raid like any other in the slowly simmering war between the Lords. A squadron under Glabrezu command, a couple of Hezrou bruisers, Babau asassins and the usual batch of scum, mortal and undead mercenaries. A raid, a couple of villages burned, and the whole damn thing gone to hell. They, the faceless beings who had sent you off working for an unknown master, must have intended it all as a move in the game, a way to harm one enemy while implicating another for the trespass. They had sent you all off to die after revealing your false master under torture, the master only the demons must have been deluded into thinking you were following. 
The Glabrezu died first of all, withered to an empty husk by a swarm of wraiths bound to the temple as a trap. One of the Hezrous followed, and the other one teleported off with most of his commander's gear, while hostile demons teleported in all around the shrine. The battle was short and brutal, leaving most of your allies dead the demons fled and you in captivity. You were tortured, violated and then tortured some more before your captors were satisfied with your ignorance and conscripted you into the service of a new master. 

The cell is cold and dark, but you are used to worse and can barely smell the stench anymore. The food is good enough, though you're perhaps better off not thinking too much about the source of the meat. You're healing, and that's a good sign. 
You hear keys rattling in the door and tense up for a moment. The light that shines in trough the opening door is blinding but you can make out the outline of a bent old man. "Damn, you sure are BIG ain't ya boy? Guess you'd have to be to fit into this stuff."  He throws a sack to the floor beside you. "Get dressed and come with me. It's time to pay your debt to society."  He laughs quietly and bitterly to himself, then spits on the floor.

ooc: Sorry about taking you for a ride, but you're really no worse off than the other characters in the palace. It's just a grittier beginning for a grittier character.


----------



## Bloosquig (Aug 26, 2007)

Big rose to his feet grimacing sourly as pain flashed through his body.  But the torturers had been very careful to do no lasting harm to him and things were looking up he thought catching a glimpse of glittering mithril out of the heavy sack the man had just dropped.   And whatever drugs they had been hiding in the food had finally stopped allowing him to focus enough to use the natural powers of his mind that he had trained over the years.

"Thanks for my gear back it was getting a little uncomfortable in here." He murmered to the shadow as he scooped up the bag and started getting suited up.  He carefully tugged the razor edged and spiked mithril plate on, kissed the immense blade of his heavy war axe, restrung the spider silk bow string on his steel reinforced great bow, and finally quickly but carefully went through the non-descript bag of holding to check that his supplies were in order.

These tasks done he went out the door following the bent old man.

---
[sblock=ooc]
I've rewritten this to account for getting my gear back instead of rags [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

William ordered his drink and sat at a table, his back to a wall but not in a corner.  He was aged well beyond his 24 years, his long silver hair a stark contrast to the darkness around him, and accenting his dark gray robes.  He kept an eye on all who entered, but made no move to interact with anybody.  He wasn't on any particular mission at the moment, merely hiding and waiting.  And if any of his father's servants DID managed to find him here.. well, he was willing to bet the Lady wouldn't mind if a few interlopers from a rival lord died in a bar-fight.

He sipped on his drink, glancing around and using his innate ability to determine the inherent sins of the patrons(Detect Evil).. though even when one wasn't so sinful that they glowed in his minds eye, that didn't mean they were necesarily a GOOD person.. just a bit less likely to stab him in his sleep, and right now what he needed was to find someone he could trust.  He'd gotten about as far as he could by himself.  If he was going to eventually topple his father's corruption (And maybe more beyond that.. though that time was too distant to even contemplate now), he had to start somewhere, and have others on his side.  Might as well start here.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 26, 2007)

Aeryk Voss

You know you must have shaken off their pursuit by now, or they would already have caught you. A slit throat here, a poisoned arrow there, a bit of sneaksmanship and a lot of legwork and they must have decided you were not worth the cost. Being on the other side of the world couldn't hurt either. You know little about this place, but you know enough. Trust noone, that's a good enough rule wherever you go in this world. The ruins that dot the urban landscape, the grand and beautiful shattered elven towers are a good enough reminder of the price of complacency and trust. 
Still, survival is not enough. Not when survival must eventually end. The only way to find some safety is to get ahead in the world, but getting ahead only makes you more enemies. The Lords themselves are hardly safe. In twenty years half of them have been killed, their souls devoured and their memories already fading. 
You are interrupted in your thoughts by a sudden intuitive sense of danger. In the corner of your eye you get a glimpse of something, someone you have seen before. And there another one. Black clad figures shadowing you on paralell streets, doubtless with more of them behind you. Without letting them see that you're aware of them you walk on, looking for a way out. Invisibility won't help you, and your disguise isn't worth much, you know enough about their capabilities to know that. Maybe you could fight them, but not here in the open. 
The sight of the Vrock, laughing sadistically by a doorway to the right, phases you for a moment before you realise it is petrified. You spot a movement to your left and know your reaction must have told them that they were discovered. Cursing you duck for cover and crash in trough the door of the Laughing Vrock. Surprised heads turn to look at you before the hands begin to go for their weapons.
"I've payed my taxes, boy." speaks the man who must be the bartender, "Start any trouble and I'll get the demons here faster than you can blink."


Mystic

You find your old friend Jorin still behind the same old counter, a little the worse for wear just like the bar but his grin when he sees your face is just like old times. "Damn kid, looks like you've done well for yourself. I haven't seen that much magic on a human since the quiet guy over there." he nods his head towards the fellow further down the bar. "But before that it was a long time ago. Say, what have you been up to? But perhaps we're all better off if you dont. A man has to make a living, let's leave it at that."
"So, what can I get you? You still got that thing about alcohol? I've got an opium draught straight from Shalang that will get you as close to heaven as any of us are likely to get, and an antidote to keep the stuff from getting too addictive. Pure. Half the eastern world swears by the stuff." He smiles, a little too brightly. And then the door slams open and a nondescript man tumbles in, cursing to himself.
Jorin's manner changes abruptly, his eyes harden like flint and he pulls a vicious looking axe out from under the counter. "I've payed my taxes, boy. Start any trouble and I'll get the demons here faster than you can blink."


Windwalker

ooc: You've heard little of the barkeeper's conversation with the top-hat but can tell he is lying about being able to get the demons here that fast or possibly at all. (sense motive) You know that most of the people in the bar are evil, including the barkeeper and the gate-crasher (but not the man in the top hat), but not to a demonic degree.


Initiative: (If it comes to fighting)

Aeryk: +15
Canthan: +12
Barkeep: +11
Random patrons (6): +7
Windwalker: +6

Bad Guys ?-?: +?


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 27, 2007)

He must have been seen by a snitch somewhere along the way... Whatever the case he had made an error and now someone was going to pay. Chances are these are rookies, trying to move up the preverbially ladder. Just wait they will make an error and then they'll die!

Into a tavern this should prove interesting!

"Hold your tongue and that axe barkeep! You may have need of it soon enough..." Aeryk slides to the left of the entrance with his back to the wall. Palming his dagger to avoid startling the clients of the tavern, he looks about the room. If its going to happen here he best know his surroundings and if they were brash enough to use the front door he would bury them.

[sblock=OOC]Ready an action to attack if his assailants enter via the front door.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

William looked up at the man as he slid across the wall, one eyebrow raised as he read the evil in this one.. not the worst he'd ever seen, but still not a good guy.  Keeping an eye on the crazy guy, Sir Windwalker turned his attention back to Top Hat, who seemed the most moral person in the bar apart from him.  Perhaps he should start with that one... So he started walking over to the barkeep & TopHat.
That's when he took a second glance at the newcomer, and realized that his stance was still facing the door, nervousness and anxiousness fighting for control.  
"Hey barkeep, I got a feeling your bar's about to get renovated." William said as he approached the pair. "That man.. he is being chased." He nodded slightly, leaning on his staff.

[sblock=ooc]
24 on a general Sense-Motive. Should be enough to realize that Crazy Guy is scared of something outside, Eh? (Hunch: DC 20, PHB)

Trollbabe - I don't think seeing a dagger would startle anybody in this bar, most of them are probably carrying open weapons. (I don't recall reading anything about a weapon ban... did I? Maybe that's why I'm wielding a quarterstaff... I'm confused.)

BTW, it's "Proverbial". sry, I have a bad habit of correcting stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 27, 2007)

Mystic, the man in the Top Hat, turns to William.  "Greetings.  What is your name, and why might you be in these parts? he asks.

He declines the offer of opiates, as he doesn't like mind-influencing things in general (his mind is his weapon), and mentally composes himself in case of a fight.  For now, he sits and watches.

[sblock=OOC]
What about my initiative?
1d20+6=17

Just thught I'd roll, in case somehow I got into this.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

"Name's William, and right now.." He looks around at the newcomer, then glances at the barkeep "I'm just looking for a refill." He finishes as he plops the cup down. "And trying to find someone in this city to travel with who won't stab me in the back.  I heard this old saying about 'safety in numbers', but..."


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 27, 2007)

"I have nothing better to do, if you need a traveling companion.  I am versed in magick of all sorts, including healing.  Pleased to meet you, William."

My name? I have none, but men call me Mystic.  Demons call me worse."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> What about my initiative?
> 1d20+6=17
> 
> ...




ooc: Heh, sorry, I got you mixed up with the other alienist. Good for you, your initiative is higher this way.
--

The innkeeper begins to answer Aeryk before he's interrupted by a dart flying over the dodging asassin's shoulder and hitting the Mystic in the chest. (-2 hp) The enchantment and poison, both meant to cause a deep sleep, course trough his system before failing.  
Time seems to stand still before the silence is suddenly broken by two loud crashes upstairs and two short figures, both clad in black from head to toe with their faces half covered tumble trough the door, the first of them taking a slash from Aeryk ( -11 hp) for a welcome, before taking a flanking position across from the second goblin. The second attacker throws a black bag at Aeryk's feet and ropy tentacles burst forth holding him in place. (entangled by Tanglefoot Bag) An ugly middle-aged woman screams and begins to run for the door, panicked.

ooc: ok, now it's time for Initiative:

Mystic: +17
Aeryk: +15
Barkeep: +11
Random patrons (6): +7
Windwalker: +6

Black Cloaks 1-2: +14
Black Cloaks 2-4: +10
Bad Guys ?-?:?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

Big

"Don't thank me yet, big boy. Don't thank me yet..." The old man leads you trough a maze of darkened corridors, echoing with screams, sobbing and muted wet noices. The corridors continue and it feels like you've been walking for miles before you finally stand before a huge door of solid bronze. The old man looks at you in the now brighter light and frowns to himself. Mumbling something he touches you on the arm and the filth that covers you falls off you in a muddy avalanch of flakes that dissolve before hitting the floor. Content the man touches the door which opens soundlessly. Bowing sarcastically to someone on the other side he speaks in abyssal "Madam, your prisoner as you requested."
"Thank you worm, now crawl back into your hiding-place before someone accidentally steps on you," a Huge Hezrou replies in a voice dripping with loathing. Turning to her Babau guards she barks an order "Take the prisoner, but try not to kill him before we reach her ladyship."
ooc: It's all your stuff, they're just that confident...



Ysande

Your escort show considerably better grace and manners than the Half-giant's, though she insists that Kaj remain in the apartments. Ysande is accompanied by a lovely and delicate mortal girl, a pureblooded elf and a true rarity in these days. Clad in nothing but flower-petals of a thousand different hues she makes delightful and flirtatious conversation with you while her eyes scream in silent torment. You pass trough cavernous corridors, beautiful and impressive in an alien way, but stark compared to your memories of other courts. You continue, and the halls grow ever more artful. Your escort stops for a moment, drawing your attention to a sight as fascinating and lovely as it is horrible. A canvas of flesh and bone stretched tight over an iron frame, living beings demonic angelic and mortal alike melted together and drawn apart to create an intricate pattern of mezmerising beauty. The girl never stops speaking, her lovely and harmonious voice pointing out the finer features of the piece. "And you see there, I'm particularly proud over this little detail, there's my dear father emerging out from behind that weave of liver. He hardly looks like himself anymore, but I can still see him looking at me whenever I pass by. I just know how proud he must be." The eye looks out at the two of you with insane intensity. If you look too deep you know you will loose yourself forever in its horror. You pass other pieces, living and dead, mortal, immortal and material, but that eye stays in your inner sight.
"Ah, but here we are and it's time for me to bid you farewell. Take care with her ladyship. She's a sweet soul but even a just ruler must sometimes be harsh, though I know how it must pain her." she curtseys deeply, sending a couple of pink petals drifting slowly to the black silver floor, and walks away.

The door opens, and flanked by two colossal metal automatons you see the Marilith across a vast expanse of golden floor.

Ysande


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

"Don't you know 'Tis bad manners to assault random patrons?" William scolds the nearest black-clad figure as he steps towards it, Staff swinging up and under the things jaw "Especially ones I'm trying to have a conversation with!" he finishes, jabbing the staff in quick succesion twice at the assassin's gut.

[sblock=combat info]
5' step to get into better position (If I'm close enough, Otherwise I'll move action towards it and just take the first swing.)

AC: 27, HP: 87/87, Movement rate: 40'.
+19/14/9, 1d6+10 damage (+2d6 vs Evil).
BTW, I can't remember, are we rolling our own attack/damage on Invisiblecastle or not?
IF so: 
Attack Rolls: 15,8,19 for Ac's : 34, 22, 28.
Damage(Assuming it's evil): 20,17,22 (OR 12,12,14 if it's not Evil.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Aug 28, 2007)

Big's hands tighten involuntarily around his axe hilt for a moment as he flittingly thinks of the torture he's been under, of the almost overwhelming desire to lash out and slay these demons or die trying.  But it lasts for just a moment and then sanity takes over and he follows them trying to avoid the stench emanating from the oversized toad.

Assuming nothing too untoward happens on the path to the Lady Big steps out onto the golden floor and after a moment falls to one knee and claps his axe to his breastplate with a steely ring in a gladiator syle salute.  "The fact I stand in front of your august presence says you see some value in a soldier such as I.  What are your wishes?" booms out Big.

Even while saying this however his eye's dart around seeking archers, guards, traps, or other unexpected surprises hiding in the wings.  Spot roll

---

[sblock=ooc]
Just FYI I changed my original post to more accurately depict getting the gear back.  Also I added an appearance part to my character sheet so you have a clearer picture of Big.  And finally the stretched out person art is definately full of win.      Very evil win but win nonetheless.  
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 28, 2007)

The Nameless One grins.  "That was probably the most foolish thing you've ever done,", he says to the man who shot him.  "Consider your life...ended."

[sblock=prepared spells]
Prepared (DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge (2), evard's black tentacles, haste,
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII

[/sblock]

To make his point, the Mystic will cast _summon monster VII_, calling 1d3=1 Pseudonatural Huge Monstrous Spider to serve him in the battle.  (He is an alienist, after all.)
He will summon it near the guys in the black cloaks.  (I can post the stats later)

"Bleck'ogghcht!  I, the Nameless One, call thee! Hear my call, and aid me in this battle!  Come!  There is food! he chants, pointing at but  moving 30 ft. away from the black cloaks as he calls to Bleck'ogghcht.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]ooc: Do summoned creatures act in the round they are summoned or in the following round?
ooc2: Thanks Bloosquig .[/sblock]

--

Canthan

The Quasit returns and looks at you hatefully for a moment before making a flying bow and wordlessly beckoning you to follow it. You notice that its arms and legs are covered with tiny nasty-looking lesions, the marks of a mild torture. Apparently the fiendling has offended someone important. 
Walking along the bright and airy corridors, moulded out of pearly white stone, you realise that this part of the palace was a remnant of an ancient elven structure. Looking out you get a magnificent view of the sprawling city below. From up here it almost looks beautiful. Proceeding deeper, down endless rows of stairs, the character of the building changes, growing darker and more imposing. Demonic and human courtiers and guards alike begin to pass you by, most of them ignoring you but others casting you calculating glances or, worse, friendly smiles. 
You proceed deeper, and you too are subjected the view of the demonic art along the way. "Insight", a single man sliced into a hundred and fifty slices pressed between glass sheets and somehow still alive. "Creation", a pretty young woman aging years in a minute, feeding off a withered old corpse, birthing a daughter who likewise grows quickly older and begins to devour her aging mother while her own belly begins to swell with child, on and on and on, in a hypnotic rythm. You pass other pieces, but the Quasit quickens its pace. You see a woman before you, beautiful and exotic, standing by a pair of huge and elaborately decorated doors. The quasit squeaks and hurries you on and when you have reached the womans side it departs without a word. Trough the open doors, in a golden hall, you see what can only be Yangava, flanked by a pair of colossal metal automatons.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 28, 2007)

By the time Ysande's escort has slipped into a long dress of diaphanous light gray silk. In the fashion of the demonic courts - a fashion dictated largely by Succubi - the garment is form-fitting and almost entirely transparent, leaving only just enough to the imagination so that the effect is tantalizing rather than crude. Her hair is coiled elaborately and secured with ivory hairpins, leaving a frond hanging down on either side to frame her face. Her outfit is completed with dainty slippers matching her dress and a liberal scattering of jewelry - a sapphire necklace reflecting her eyes, two interlocking gold bracelets on each arm and a pair of finely wrought golden earrings. 

 She doesn't make a fuss about leaving Kaj behind, having already expected it. He accepts the prohibition with impassive silence. 

 She passes the walk with her beautiful Even escort in pleasant chatter, carefully making no response to the despair she sees in the girls eyes. In a perfect world she would love to give her some sign of sympathy, but this is no perfect world and she knows how dangerous that would be. Likewise she shows no sign of anything but sincere admiration as she views the sublime hideousness of the flesh sculptures. Such things do not, in truth, shock her. Having grown up around horrors like these, she is numb to them, and it has long ago stopped being an effort to hide her disgust. She even makes appreciative comments on the finer details of the artistry, and smiles in pleasant indulgence of the girl's special mention of her father even as she blanches inwardly. 

 Finally she arrives for her audience and bids goodbye to her Elven escort. As the door opens before her she lingers one moment longer to bend down and retrieve one of the petals. With an enigmatic smile she tucks it into her hair, noticing as she does so that another has come to join her - a man, rather unremarkable in appearance. She nods a cordial greeting to him, surmising that he must also have been called upon by her Ladyship.

"Shall we?"

 She steps forward and into the chamber. She walks at a measure pace, elegant and perfectly at ease. The improbable immensity of the chamber must presumably be supposed to be intimidating or unnerving, but if Ysande is intimidated or unnerved then she certainly shows no sign of it. She continues to approach, intending to stop at a respectful distance before Lady Yangava.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 28, 2007)

*Aeryk Voss*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Time seems to stand still before the silence is suddenly broken by two loud crashes upstairs and two short figures, both clad in black from head to toe with their faces half covered tumble trough the door, the first of them taking a slash from Aeryk ( -11 hp) for a welcome, before taking a flanking position across from the second goblin. The second attacker throws a black bag at Aeryk's feet and ropy tentacles burst forth holding him in place. (entangled by Tanglefoot Bag).



"Rookies..." There would be time later to try and figure out how these vermin found him. Now was not the time... Aeryk strains to free his feet but they don't budge. He draws his longsword while swinging his dagger at the second assassin.

[sblock=OOC]I can't find what action is required to break away from tanglefoot bag (roll). I'll assume it is free but if not just modify my post accordingly. Move action to draw my sword and assuming the 2nd assassin is still in reach I swing my dagger of wounding (roll) at him. If I hit the damage is here.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jemal]







			
				jemal said:
			
		

> Trollbabe - I don't think seeing a dagger would startle anybody in this bar, most of them are probably carrying open weapons. (I don't recall reading anything about a weapon ban... did I? Maybe that's why I'm wielding a quarterstaff... I'm confused.)



There doesn't need to be a weapon ban to conceal a weapon. As for the spelling mistake I can think of worse things that could happen. =)[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 29, 2007)

“One hour has arrived?” Canthan remarks with a smile as the quasit returns. “I would ask your service in binding my hair,"  Canthan continues as he finishes the last leather cord on his long curly locks, but upon noticing the lesions, “but I so do wish to be presentable for the Hordemistress. Let us be on our way.” He finishes with a flourishing motion of his hands towards the door.

As they make their way down the hall, Canthan speaks in a detached manner as he marvels at the elven arcticture and the view, “My bathe was cold. I prefer warm bathes. That was the second one. Please see that responsible individual is punished.”  

As they progress deeper Canthan makes note of the courtiers while feeling the oppressive burden of the change in architecture. He trails his fingers along the walls and as they pass the courtiers Canthan gives nods and smiles in muted recognition. 

“Insight.”  Canthan remarks. “Yes, beautiful, but it is lacking _depth_," Canthan inflects, “for such a title. It is lacking a multidimensional aspect. I would suggest a cube or a sphere. Yes a sphere,” Canthan continues with excitement in his voice, his pace slows, “The parts could be arranged as such that all the organs are exposed from the body in an exploded view so to speak. The eyes set back from the face, the brain removed situated above it, the innards arranged in a decorative fashion to simulate the actual placement” 

He abruptly stops his rant as he watches ‘Creation’ unfold.  “It is a beautiful allegory is it not. We feast upon that which came before, only to be consumed by that which is to follow in an unending cycle. Truly a beautiful work of art.”  

Upon hearing the quasit squeak, Canthan is drawn from his query and quickens his step. He notices the door and in the foreground the beautiful woman standing before it, looking insignificant before its immensity. Canthan nods to the woman and stands before the doors, waiting. "Yes, let us proceed."


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 29, 2007)

OOC: If Mystic can't summon his many-legged friend in the bar (probably not) , he will shoot one of the assassins with _enervation_.

Ranged touch attack: 1d20+7=19

Damage: 1d4=1 negative level

ALTERNATE ROUND DESCRIPTION :
Mystic chants "Salathar-nadaKUM!"  A jet of black fire, tinted slightly with red, streaks from his hand to blast one of the fools in black, draining his life away from him.


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 30, 2007)

The alienist calls his unnatural ally into being, the huge spider taking up most of the room and towering even while crouching above the overturned chairs and tables in the middle of the dining area. The monster lunges for the nearest enemy, but the nimble rogue dodges easily out of the way. 

Aeryk fails to break out of the entanglement, but slashes the rogue who entrapped him with his dagger draining away some of his life-energies. (rg2, -6hp, -1con) (ooc: I'll rule that attempting to break free of the entanglement is a move action, but you already drew your sword before the battle started)

The rogue, looks at you in contempt and slashes you repeatedly with his daggers, missing one strike but the other ones cutting into him with deadly accuracy. (9+17=26, 1d4+4+3d6=13) (9+12=21) (20+4=24, 1d4+4+3d6=20) "Rooky..."  the blackcloak answers mockingly. 
The other rogue laughs "You dont send rookies to statuate a public example, traitor. This time you're not getting away." He moves in and makes a series of attacks (19+9=28, 1d4+4+3d6=16) (19+9=28, 1d4+4+3d6=18 ) (17,4] = (21) as devastating as those of the first. Aeryk realises that these are no lowly Vermin, but elite Blackcloak Enforcers, and Enforcers always come in groups of five...

The barkeep snarls in rage, his voice cold and menacing, "I don't care if you slaughter commoners in the street but you have spilled blood in my bar and now I'm going to clean the floor with your ugly little faces." Jumping over the bar-disk he aims a savage blow against the nearest rogue, flanking him with Aeryk (19+15-6+2=30, 1d12+6+8=25).

Two more blackcloaks walk openly down the stairs, swaggering arrogantly, "Stay out of this," one of them sneers at the people in the bar. "We're just here for the assassin, the rest of you are free to go."

The common patrons in the bar, frozen by fear until now, take this as their cue to run for their lives. Terrified by the huge pseudonatural spider in the room "A Bebilith! A mother-ing Bebilith!", they try to exit trough the windows, trampling the weaker among them to death or near enough.

Windwalker, not fearing the likes of these scum, walks around the tentalced obstacle brought forth by his sudden ally and strikes the same unlucky black-cloak, his holy weapon plunging like a spear into the villains stomach and cruching his vertebrae with a sickening sound.


Mystic: +17
HP 66-1=65

Aeryk: +15
HP: 73-13-20-16-18= 6HP (ooc:   Wow, those damn lucky unlucky bastards... They're really only 9th level fighter/rogues, but the with these dice it seems anyone can be deadly.) 

Black Cloak1: +14
?-11=barely wounded

Black Cloak2: +14
?-1con-6-25-20=dead

Barkeep: +11

Black Cloaks 3: +10

Black Cloaks 4: +10

Random patrons (6): +7
2 unconcious or dead

Windwalker: +6

Bad Guy ?-?:?


I-------34--------b...
I.......................Mb...
Icc...........SSS......b...
Icc...........SSS......b...
I..............SSS..........I
I................WB.........I
I__cc_____1A2_d____

1234=blackcloaks
A= Aeryk
B= Barkeeper
c= commoner
M=Mystic
W=Windwalker
S=spider
b=bardisk
d=door
I=wall


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=Bleck'ogghcht's stats]
Huge Outsider (web-spinning spider)
HP: 8d8+32 (68 hp)
Initiative +3 (but he acts on Mystic's turn)
AC: 16 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
BAB/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack/Full Attack: Bite +11 melee (2d8+6 +poison)
Space/Reach: 15ft/10 ft
Special Attacks: Poison (DC 18, Initial Damage 1d8 str, Secondary 1d8 str), Web (Web (Ex)

Both types of monstrous spiders often wait in their webs or in trees, then lower themselves silently on silk strands and leap onto prey passing beneath. A single strand is strong enough to support the spider and one creature of the same size. Web-spinners can throw a web eight times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets up to one size category larger than the spider. An entangled creature can escape with a successful Escape Artist check or burst it with a Strength check. Both are standard actions whose DCs are given in the table below. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus.

Web-spinners often create sheets of sticky webbing from 5 to 60 feet square, depending on the size of the spider. They usually position these sheets to snare flying creatures but can also try to trap prey on the ground. Approaching creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice a web; otherwise they stumble into it and become trapped as though by a successful web attack. Attempts to escape or burst the webbing gain a +5 bonus if the trapped creature has something to walk on or grab while pulling free. Each 5-foot section has the hit points given on the table, and sheet webs have damage reduction 5/—.

A monstrous spider can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint the location of any creature touching its web.  B's webs have an escape artist DC of 18, a break DC of 22, and 14 hit points.), true strike, horrifying appearance.
Special Qualities: Spell Resistance 19, Acid & Electricity resistance 10, DR 5/magic, outsider traits, tremorsense 60 ft, darkvision 60 ft.
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 17, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2  
Climb +12, Hide -1*, Jump +4*, Spot +6,* Listen +2 (*Hunting spiders have a +10 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. Web-spinning spiders have a +8 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks when using their webs.)
Feats: Ability Focus (poison), Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Alertness

(As I think the pseudonatural template adds an int of at least 3, so I added feats.  We should save these stats, as I'll probably summon this guy again)
[/sblock]

Mystic grins as he finishes his summoning (but moves away from the blackcloaks).  "When you attack me, it becomes my business. Kill them."  This last is spoken to the spider, who calls upon his link to the alien world beyond the stars to use his _true strike_ ability on one of the black-cloaked fools.  

OOC: A summoning spell takes 1 round to cast, so I couldn't have summoned him and missed in the round that elapsed.  He'd be forming though. Anyway...
Attack: 1d20+31=40
Regular Damage: 2d8+6=13
Poison: (Fort DC 18) 1d8=7 strength damage.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
(DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge (2), evard's black tentacles, haste,
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-greater teleport, (1 used)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] Did I finish off the one I attacked?  I think so from the way you described it, but I don't know which one I attacked, was it 1 or 2?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 31, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Did I finish off the one I attacked?  I think so from the way you described it, but I don't know which one I attacked, was it 1 or 2?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] The dead one [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 31, 2007)

"Rookies indeed.  I've fought tougher imps." William grins and turns to the next black-cloak, smashing him repeatedly with his Staff.
"Mystic, that.. spider thing is under control, right? It's not going to try eating me?"

[sblock=combat info]
Staff : +19/14/9, 1d6+10 damage (+2d6 vs Evil)
Attack rolls: 6,6,6 OK.. That's really Ominous considering the setting.  Ac's = 25,20,15.  
Damage = 15,20,16
(Has anybody else noticed that Invisiblecastle has a tendency to roll the same number when you tell it to roll a single dice 2 or 3 times?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 1, 2007)

*Aeryk Voss*

[sblock=OOC Question]







> The rogue, looks at you in contempt and slashes you repeatedly with his daggers, missing one strike but the other ones cutting into him with deadly accuracy. (9+17=26, 1d4+4+3d6=13) (9+12=21) (20+4=24, 1d4+4+3d6=20) "Rooky..." the blackcloak answers mockingly.
> The other rogue laughs "You dont send rookies to statuate a public example, traitor. This time you're not getting away." He moves in and makes a series of attacks (19+9=28, 1d4+4+3d6=16) (19+9=28, 1d4+4+3d6=18 ) (17,4] = (21) as devastating as those of the first.



Just a question regarding damage. Since _tanglefoot bag_ only gives a -4 penalty to DEX (It does not deny it.) and with my Improved Uncanny Dodge I can only be flanked by a rogue 4 levels higher then me... Should the attackers not be denied their sneak attack damage against Aeryk?[/sblock]
Aeryk accepts that he has underestimated his opponents and this time it may end him. Seeing others in the tavern have joined the melee he calls out. "Five... There will be five of them!" Aeryk's blades whirl as he tries to finish one of his opponents, focusing on the one he already wounded.

[sblock=Attacks]Sword of Lifestealing: 19, 21, 11
Sword Damage: 11, 10, 13

Dagger of Wounding: 15
Dagger Damage: 6[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Mystic, that.. spider thing is under control, right? It's not going to try eating me?"




"The 'spider thing' has a name, you know.  But, William, you are right.  Bleck'ogghcht will not eat you.  He's under control,"  replies Mystic.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 1, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC Question]Just a question regarding damage. Since _tanglefoot bag_ only gives a -4 penalty to DEX (It does not deny it.) and with my Improved Uncanny Dodge I can only be flanked by a rogue 4 levels higher then me... Should the attackers not be denied their sneak attack damage against Aeryk?[/sblock]




ooc: Eh, you're right. I completely forgot about Improved uncanny dodge. You're right they shouldn't have been able to sneak attack you. Aeryk is only down (6+7+5+8= 26 damage). I think I've made the encounter too weak...


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 1, 2007)

Canthan, Ysande, Big

You proceed into the great golden hall, the vast emptiness beneath the dome hundreds of feet up seeming full of tension. It's more than just the gravity of the situation and the awesome precense of the demonic Lady, the air itself is buzzing with power. You walk further and the air grows thicker, tiny sparks of unfocused energy shoots off your skin, clothes and hair, doing no harm but awakening memories of thoughts you've never had. Before you stand Yangava and you feel a spiritual wind pulling your very souls towards her, but for now they remain anchored in your flesh.
You kneel, wether or not you had intended to, and gaze upon Her. She looks upon you and she looks beyond, her great slitted eyes seeming focused on everything and nothing. Her pose is rigid, her flesh is glittering with tiny scales. Her hands grasp six vicious weapons, and her nipples stand out like bloody spear-heads. She moves, infinitesmally, her sinuous body seeming to ride on a wave of souls.
(Ysande: Even you have never felt the precense of power so strongly, though you've been in the presence of many Lords. Maybe it's merely the concentration of souls around her that's unusual, or maybe she does not care to disguise her powers like the Lady Love always did.)
She looks at the three of you, and for a moment she looks only at you, as she acknowleges your precense. The weight of her gaze presses you deeper towards the floor. "The remnant of an Enclave hides in the ruins of Cel-Candon." She speaks without preamble, her voice resonating, commanding and yet not loud. "They hold an artefact which you will retrieve for me and thus gain my Favour, earning privilige within my court and immortality for your souls. The ruins are closed to my demons, the artefact protects them from the undead and my constructs are unsuited to the task. You will not betray me, for no other Lord will pay you as richly and those who betray me betray their own lives. Gather what allies you can and make your way to the army-camp of Aeil-Candon where you will report to the General Mokninchel."
She looks at you, her gaze unchanged, but this time she speaks into your minds.  
(Canthan: "The Enclave holds the key to the answers you seek." )
(Ysande: "You will rise high in my court." )
(Big: "Serve me and others will serve you." )
Her eyes look beyond for a moment and she grabs something out of the wind that surrounds her, a smile touches her cruel lips. "This soul will show you the way to his killer. He and his companions would make a useful contribution to your cause."  A tiny spark of white light materialises in front of Canthan, hovering around him before flitting off to Big and Ysande. It orbits the beautiful woman for a while, before again returning to the alienist. 
The Lady seemingly ignores your presence, once more focusing her attention beyond.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 1, 2007)

ooc: Warlocklord: Can the spider both cast True Strike, move and attack in one round? What about the Mystic's action? He summoned Bleck' last round, as a full round action, but he can still act in this one (rd2).


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 2, 2007)

OOC: Yes, true strike is an Su ability that activates on an attack, like a paladin's smite evil.  So yes, B can.

As for Mystic, I thought I had to hold the spell for an extra standard action.  My bad.  I just looked up the rules.  Oops.

Assuming from your map that the Blackcloaks 3&4 are against the wall alone, Mystic will cast _Evard's Black Tentacles_ to grapple them.  If not, just use the enervation round I posted above.

[sblock=prepared spells]
(DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge (2), haste, (1 used)
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-greater teleport, (1 used)
[/sblock]

IC: Mystic waves his hand.  A field of tentacles, black as night but as unyielding as stone, slip like shadows over certain persons in black cloaks.

Grapple rolls: 1d20+21=22, 1d20+21=31, 1d20+21=34, 1d20+21=39, 1d20+21=22

Damage (if applicable): 1d6+4=10

Sorry about that.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 2, 2007)

The sense of awe that emanates from Yangava takes Ysande completely by surprise. This is hardly the first time she has been around a truly powerful entity, but never before has she experienced this kind of demonstration. It's a salutary reminder of just what it means to be a demon lord - of just what the powers are that Ysande attempts so routinely to manipulate and turn to her profit. Head reeling, she is already on her knees by the time she is able to take stock of her surroundings. 

 She manages a deep bow of her head as the Lady finishes addressing them, and with an effort of will she regains her feet and begins to back away with another respectful bow. It seems that no words are necessary or desired - the Lady has finished with them. Ysande therefore concentrates on composing herself and regaining her poise as she retreats from the chamber. Once outside she will wait for the others. She seems quite recovered by the time she addresses them, a polite smile on her face as her eyes linger on those of each of the men in turn. 

"It seems we'll be spending some time working together, hmmm? Let's adjourn to my chambers - I'll see if some tea can be procured, and we can discuss our first move."


OOC: Anyone feel free to let me know if I made too many assumptions by moving us back outside the chamber with this post. I can always edit!


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 2, 2007)

Mystic waves his hand. A field of tentacles, black as night but as unyielding as stone, slip like shadows over the two blackcloaks on the stairs. Their smug expressions turn to horror as they are caught and slowly strangled by the obscene tentacles summoned from beyond the multiverse. (BC3 and BC4 grappled, -10hp) 
Bleck'ogghcht narrowly steps out of a tentacle's grasp as it lunges forwards and bites deeply with its tentacled mandibles into the remaining blackcloak by the door. He screams as the potent venom saps his strength and begins to look for a way out. (BC1 - 13 hp, -7str)
But before the blackcloak can flee Aerik cuts into him with the fury of the hunted become hunter. Though only two of his attacks hit his nimble enemy it is clear that another one will finish him off. (BC1 -21hp)
The Blackcloak takes a step back and swiftly draws and drinks a potion from his belt, vanishing out of sight. (BC1 invisible)
The barkeep lowers his bloodied axe, looks at the Mystic and laughs. "I always thought you'd go far, kid. But this... I'm impressed."
The two blackcloaks struggle against the tentacles, getting nowhere. And the common patrons of the bar continue their struggle, three of them managing to escape trough the windows and another one ending up bleeding on the floor. 
As windwalker takes a few swings in the general direction the invisible blackcloak may have moved a thick cloud of smoke envelopes the two grappled enemies by the stairs, obscuring them from your view.


Mystic: +17
HP 66-1=65

Bleck: +17
HP 68

Tentacles: +17

Aeryk: +15
HP: 73-6-7-5-8=49 HP 

Black Cloak1: +14
?-11-13-21-7str=almost dead

Black Cloak2: +14
?-1con-6-25-20=dead

Barkeep: +11

Black Cloaks 3: +10
grappled HP-10

Black Cloaks 4: +10
grappled HP-10

Random patrons (6): +7
2 unconcious or dead

Windwalker: +6

Black Cloak 5: +5


I----tttt34tttt-----b...
I.....ttttttttttt.....Mb...
Ic...ttttttttttt.......b...
wc..............SSS.....b...
I................SSS.......I
I............W.SSS..B....I
I____w____A__d_____

1234=blackcloaks
A= Aeryk
B= Barkeeper
c= commoner
M=Mystic
W=Windwalker
S=spider
b=bardisk
d=door
I=wall
t=tentacles (and smoke)
w=window

ooc: What's the xp for this fight? 4 9th level enemies against 3 13th level characters and one 8th lev npc? (I don't have the dmg, and the xp-formulas don't seem to be in the SRD   ) BC nr 5 isn't likely to get into the fight since it's too obvious it would be suicidal.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 2, 2007)

Big backs quickly out of the throne room after the audience unnerved by the sheer power emanating from Yangava.  It had been his first time around a demon of even close to her power and it had taken all his will to not fall groveling at her feet begging for her to take his soul.  It had not been a pleasant experience but the promise of power was not one to take lightly, especially in a world such as this.  Shaking his head to clear the after effects of their audience he notes the breathtaking women from inside.

"I agree we have much to discuss and plan for our future dealings.  However I would prefer some good brandy to tea if that's possible."

[sblock=ooc] I definately agree that we should leave the audience chamber quickly.  I don't think Yangava would appreciate us bothering her with our planning details in her room.    [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 2, 2007)

"Sneaky" William says towards the invisible black-cloak. "Flee, dog, else I squash you for daring to go against me!" He growls and looks around at the descending 'fog'. "Don't suppose Anybody can do anything about THAT?" he points towards it, keeping an eye open for any more hostilities.

[sblock=ooc]
Not too much I can do right now... Readied action to attack any blackcloaks that don't flee (Assuming I can see/target them).  
(Partial charge is a standard action, so I can ready it.  Can move up to 40' and attack.  Power attack for 5:  +16 attack, 3d6+20 damage)

ALSO, XP for three 13th lvl characters beating 4 CR 9's according to DMG = 1300 XP for each player.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 2, 2007)

As the great doors open Canthan feels the rush of power and presence that is the hordemistress wash over him.  He approaches, mechanically, like an automaton, focused not on what is before him but what surrounds him.  Momentarily closing his eyes during the approach he focuses on the raw power in the room, feeling it as it courses through his being, pulling him forward. Although his eyes open reopen, his vision is focused inward, offering glimpses of the rotting god speaking, rising, dying, birthing, and the voices that constantly surround him rise in a terrible crescendo of maniacal laughter and dire epithets which end abruptly. Canthan brings his focus on the current events unfolding before him and thusly, finds himself on his knees bowing lowly before the horrible beauty addressing him. 

Once dismissed, Canthan speaks softly to the soul, “Come.”  Questioning the wisdom of losing himself to the omniscient whispers that continually surround him, Canthan resists the pull of focusing on the muttering just beyond comprehension. Slowly he leaves, feeling the power in the room beckon him. He backs away, his focus remaining upon the hordemistress until he is within the entry portal, turning he notices the others waiting. With his gaze no longer upon the hordemistress, his thoughts turn to Cal-Candon, his last warm bathe, the large stranger and the beautiful woman before him.

Listening to the two in turn, Canthan replies, to neither in particular but rather addresses the soul fliting before him, “Unless our little friend here leads us to your chambers I believe our first move was laid before us. Perhaps we should gather our belongings and be on our way. We can discuss our personal choice beverages in route.”

[sblock=ooc]  Although technically unbalanced, Canthan knows better than to stick around after he has been dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 3, 2007)

"Thank you, my friend. the Nameless One replies to the Barkeep.  Turning to William, he says " I can flush this invisible fool out."

He then casts _invisibility purge_, negating all invisibility in a 115 foot radius.  Duration: 13 minutes. 

[sblock=spells prepared]

(DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, (2 used)
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-greater teleport, (1 used)
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ysande arches an eyebrow, eying the orbiting soul.

"Our guide will not wait on our pleasure, you think? A shame, but it's unavoidable then. Our planning will have to be postponed... I'll fetch my things, and see you by the main gate in ten minutes or so."


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 3, 2007)

Big nods his assent to his companions and quickly checks his gear to make sure he has everything.  After doing this he heads to the gate to await their arrival.  After getting there he slips out his own personal brandy bottle and glass and pours himself a "good luck" drink to pass the time.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 3, 2007)

"We are in agreement then. I will see you two shortly at the main gate."  Canthan makes his way back to the room, gathers his supplies, and heads out to the main gate to meet with the others. 

[sblock=Nephtys]Once parted from the others Canthan questions the soul, "If you understand me flash twice.  If you can understand me but cannot flash, move vertically."

OOC Canthan will question the soul in an effort to determine whether or not he can communicate with it. Potential questions to follow. [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 5, 2007)

The Mystic casts his spell and the invisible thug is revealed poised to jump out of the front window. Bleck'ogghcht steps around William, about to finish the enemy when the pseudonatural spider is caught by the black tentacles on the floor which begin to tare into it.
The only one who has time to act before the villain is fled into the streets is Aeryk, and he is still held fast by the tanglefoot bag.

---

The soul moves fitfully around Canthan and at first he is unable to determine if the little spirit has understood him. Souls, he knows, are not aware of the world in the same way as living or undead beings, and though they posess intelligence of a sort it is different from the conventional. Fortunately Canthan is no stranger to the unconventional.
The soul orbits him once, then stops in front of his face and bobs up and down twise.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 6, 2007)

Aeryk breaks free of the bonds that hold him and swings with all his strength at the approaching goblin assassin. "Give my regards to the overlords when you reach them! Goblin scum!"

[sblock=Dice](_Move Action_) Break Free from Tangle Bag: 18  Success!
(_Standard Action_) Attack with Sword of Lifestealing: +17 (Power Attack -5) = 21
Damage with Sword of Lifestealing: 1d8+4 (Power Attack +5) = 16[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 6, 2007)

"Sorry, B." syas Mystic, dismissing the tentacles.

He will, next round, haste himself, B, and William.

OOC: Trollbabe, I would have hasted you, but IC I don't know who you are yet.  Nothing personal.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 6, 2007)

William approaches the cloud where the tentacles used to be, watching carefully and trying to sense if the Assassins are still in there (Detect Evil to tell if they're still in there or not, trying NOT to catch the barkeep or the spider in my cone, as they would set it off.  the detection will tell me if there is Evil present within the cloud, but not how much or exactly where unless I concentrate for extra rounds)


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 6, 2007)

After Canthan determines that the soul can communicate he continues to ask it questions as he makes his way through the building. "Is your killer close?" Canthan waits for a response. He follows up.  "Will you depart once you have located him for us? Will you leave before that time? Do you want to live again?"

OOC Would a detect thoughts work on a soul?


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 6, 2007)

ooc: Trollbabe, the assassin isn't approaching, quite the opposite he's trying to get away.   

Aeryk breaks out of the entanglement and throws himself after the fleeing blackcloak, but just as he raises his sword to strike the asassin jumps out the window. His steps echo on the pavement as he runs for his life.

ooc: Dismissing a spell is a standard action. Mystic can't both dismiss a spell and cast another one in the same round.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 6, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "Is your killer close?"




The soul bobs slightly up and down, then moves back and forth a couple of times. Apparently the killer is close, but not very close, whatever that means.



			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "Will you depart once you have located him for us? Will you leave before that time? Do you want to live again?"




The soul stops moving close to your face, and you get the sense that it is staring at you. Then it makes a couple of jerking movements, turns away from you and disappears. Only to reappear a moment later. Apparently it didn't like your questions.



			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> OOC Would a detect thoughts work on a soul?




ooc:
possibly, you'd have to try it to find out.

On the subject of souls:
You do know, however, that souls can substitute for xp and expensive spell-components to a variable amount depending on their potency. It takes no special skill to use the souls in that way, though harvesting them for your own use can be difficult.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 7, 2007)

I said he'll cast haste in the NEXT round, the one after dismissing. 

He'll also move to follow the assassin, keeping the goblin in the invisibility purge.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 7, 2007)

"Best not to cast here least I feel the wrath of the hordemistress." Canthan thinks aloud to himself. "We best make our way to the others."

OOC I don't want to monopolize any game time so unless the others wish to do something, lets take it up at the gate.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 7, 2007)

The Barkeep lowers his axe, and looks at the mist-shrouded tentacles at the back of the room. "Hope those things don't damage the property," he says to himself, glancing at Mystic.
The Last of the partons finally manage to scramble out the window to the side of the bar, except for the unmoving bodies who didn't make it.
William walks to the border of the tentacles and detects evil, finding two sources inside the cloud.
----
New Round:

The Mystic dismisses the tentacles and sends Bleck'ogghcht into the cloud, rewarded by a scream of pain as the spider takes a bite out of its target.

Aeryks turn.

Mystic: +17
HP 66-1=65

Bleck: +17
HP 68

Tentacles: +17

Aeryk: +15
HP: 73-6-7-5-8=49 HP 

Black Cloak1: +14
?-11-13-21-7str=almost dead

Black Cloak2: +14
?-1con-6-25-20=dead

Barkeep: +11

Black Cloaks 3: +10
HP-10-10-7-7str

Black Cloaks 4: +10
HP-10-10

Windwalker: +6

Black Cloak 5: +5


I----ffff34ffff-----b...
I.....ffffffSSSf......b...
I.....ffffffSSSf......b...
w..........SSS.......b...
I...........................I
I............M.......B....I
I____wA______d_____

34=blackcloaks
A= Aeryk
B= Barkeeper
M=Mystic
W=Windwalker
S=spider
b=bardisk
d=door
I=wall
f=fog
w=window


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 7, 2007)

Big, Canthan and Ysande make their way by their own routes to the great doors of the palace. Big, already carrying all his belongings on his back arrives before the others and has to wait for a while near the gates under the watchful and hostile gaze of two Glabrezu guard-sergeants and their Vrock troops. Still, it's a pretty uneventful wait. 
After a few minutes Canthan arrives, the soul orbiting his head like an ioun stone and shortly after Ysande and Kaj appear, the half-fiend looking suspiciously at the two men.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

"Yep, they're both still in there" William says Somewhat needlessly over the scream of pain.  He hefts his staff and prepares to intercept anyone trying to come out.
[sblock=ooc]
Readied Action: Charge & Smite any Black-cloak who leaves the fog(can Partial charge 40' as a standard action).  Power attack for 4.
+22 attack, 3d6+30 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 8, 2007)

*Aeryk Voss*

Aeryk watches the Black Cowl from the window as its short legs scitter away. He quickly draws a pinch of sand from his pouch and utters a few arcane words over it, before blowing it in the direction of his attacker. Aeryk hopes his spell will find its mark.

[sblock=Spell Info]Casting: Deep Slumber, Range 45feet, Will save DC 16[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 10, 2007)

Areyk watches the fleeing blackcowl, and realises that even though its legs are short the goblin has run too far for his spell to reach it. (ooc: 80 ft) Soon it will be gone, lost among the chaotic tangle of streets, sewers, rooftops and alleyways that make up the city.

From within the cloud you can hear the unsettling noices of the spider intensify for a moment as it strikes out against one of its foes. The mystic can sense its frustration with the fog and its irritation as its enemies too turn tail and flee up the stairs.


(ooc: The BCs realise that they are overmatched, and since they can not likely accomplish their objective of taking out Aerik their only reasonable option is to flee. Hope you don't mind ooc. You will get more rewarding enemies.)

---

As Ysande arrives the soul stops its orbiting of Canthan and begins to fly over the square, turning onto the Avenue of Triumph and then to the Silver Street before leading the four onto the Naravan Road and the Plaza of Contentment. After stopping there for a moment to let the group rest it then continues to the Glassblowers Path, passing the Screaming Park and then to the Lake Caioin Causeway, the Portstreet, and the warren of stinking alleys and canals known as the Guts before once more arriving in a better neigbourhood. The High Stair leads the group to the Ironway and then to the Papermaker Bridge where the soul stops once again to let you catch up. Past the Gardens of Solitude it leads you to the Five Swords Avenue that branches onto Griffinroad and finally the Street of quills. Down the street you see the great library, and fifty feet before you stands a Wrock of stone, its frozen face laughing at you.

ooc: you're a while ahead of the other group in time so you won't arrive until after their fight is over.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 10, 2007)

"The person we're supposed to meet was in a pub across town?" asks Big with a snort.  

Looking at the statue of the demon and the recent signs of battle marring the tavern he laughs and says, "Well it looks like my kind of place!  I hope they serve some decent brandy because it looks like we'll be getting those drinks after all Ysande.  Come on then " 

With a flourishing bow to her and a suspicious glance at Canthan's hair, which he could have sworn has been reaching out at him several times on the trip over, Big prepares to go into the bar.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 11, 2007)

"Great.  Who were those guys?" asks Mystic.  "We have enemies now.  I can't honestly say we made them, as they shot at us first, but now we have no idea who could come after us next.  Who knows, they could be competent.  Ideas? We could skip town.

Turning to the barkeep, he asks "Any idea who these bozos are?
Mystic will then loot the dead bad guys because he likes having money.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]

(DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, (3 used)
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-greater teleport, (1 used)
[/sblock]

OOC: Don't mind, but it looks like we've just made enemies of a whole assassins guild. This is why I was trying to hunt down all of their operatives: to prevent our descriptions being on their hit lists.  Still...probably important to the plot.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 11, 2007)

William sighed as they fled up the stairs.. damn spider got in his way so he couldn't chase them.  "What matters is whether they are sanctioned by the Lady or not.  If so, then we should leave these lands.  If not, then perhaps we could be doing her a favour by eliminating them..."
'I had hoped to find allies here, but instead I find more enemies.'  Wiliam thinks, glancing at Aeryk and Mystic.  'the mage perhaps can be trusted.. though strange, that spider didn't exactly look demonic, a good sign.  I wonder about this other one, though.. and why there would be Assassins after him'

"So what are they after YOU for?" He asks Aeryk"You obviously knew they were coming, and I'll bet you know why.  Since we're now involved, I think we have a right to know who and what we are fighting."


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 11, 2007)

When the group meets at the gate Canthan introduces himself, "Since we shall be working together, let us be introduced. You shall know me as Canthan. I have not discerned the name of our companion as of yet but I have determined that he does not like being asked about matters of his life or death, or unlife as it may be."

Canthan nod with Bigs assessment and raises an eyebrow at Bigs excitement regarding drinks as he follows into the bar.

OOC As Canthan heads in he will cast Detect thoughts. He will focus on the soul initially then on whomever the soul leads them to.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 11, 2007)

The barkeep shrugs, "I've heard a thing or two, but there are at least seven assassins guilds active in Elendarion and the Lady knows how many in the whole of Ijainvaa. I don't really know which rumours fits with these ones, though their kind usually acts with greater skill and subtlety than this.
I think your friend there knows more." he nods towards Aeryk.
Looking at the corpses and the smeared blood, drink and human waste on the floor and walls, the oozing slime dripping from the maw of the spider, the barkeep makes a disgusted noise. "I'm going to have to report this, and you shouldn't be here when I do. Damn, this is going to be expensive to clean up..."

[sblock=mystic]
The dead BC:

cold iron dagger +1 x2
chain shirt +2
Potion of Cure serious Wounds x3
Bag of Grease x3 
Tanglefoot bag x2
Thunderstone x1
Garrote x1
100 gp

The dead Commoners:

103 gp (in various coins and cheap jewelry)
[/sblock]

----

Upon entering the bar the soul flares brightly for a moment then flies towards Aeryk before coming to a sudden stop and launching itself against William. Canthan (after taking the needed time to focus his spell) senses an intense hatred struggling with a weary sadness. The soul orbits William and Canthan can sense his surface thoughts (I rolled 26 for you and beat his save, but Jemal will have to tell you what Will is thinking) even as the soul suddenly winks out. It's mission completed it returns to the Lady to be consumed.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 11, 2007)

> "So what are they after YOU for?" He asks Aeryk"You obviously knew they were coming, and I'll bet you know why. Since we're now involved, I think we have a right to know who and what we are fighting."



Aeryk sheathes his blades and turns to William and Canthan to give an explaination when he is interupted by the darting soul. He watches it flit and jerk around the room until it dissappears. Under his breath he comments, "Isn't this a lively place today!"

Aeryk thinks to himself, 'Perhaps this new arrival will allow me to skirt all the questions.'


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 11, 2007)

Big stoops and enters the bar but is quickly distracted by the soul's ending performance before he can get a good luck at his surroundings.

When he does finally get a chance to look around he quickly let's his gaze wander across the various people and objects in the room...

Dead commoners, check.

Dead assassin types, check.

Various signs of a recent battle, check.

Various individuals who have obviously just been in the recent battle, including the man they have been sent to find, check.

Giant freaking tentacled-generally-weird-looking spider thing, check.

Big pauses in his scanning and looks again at the giant FTGWL spider and gazes at it for a minute before shaking his head and walking over and sitting on a nearby table.  Once there he hooks a half eaten chicken leg out of a bowl and takes a bite giving a slight salute with it to the corpse of the commoner sitting nearby who doesn't appear will miss it.

After swallowing the first bite of recognizable food he's had since the raid on the temple went sour Big says to William, "So looks like we might not have been the only ones sent to find you guys though we have better intentions then your previous friends.  At least I assume you three are together?"

So saying Big waits for a response or for one of his more charismatic comrades to say more.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2007)

Gil'jar said:
			
		

> When the group meets at the gate Canthan introduces himself, "Since we shall be working together, let us be introduced. You shall know me as Canthan."




"I am Ysande," the lady introduces herself with a small curtsy and an engaging, modest smile. "My consort is named Kaj.

"Charmed, I'm sure," the hulking half-demon drawls drily, inclining his head a little. 



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Upon entering the bar the soul flares brightly for a moment then flies towards Aeryk before coming to a sudden stop and launching itself against William.





Ysande enters the bar quietly and unassumingly, though in full knowledge that it will likely take only a matter of seconds for every head in the bar to turn her way. Kaj looms behind her like a watchful shadow as she surveys the scene, her expression serene though with a slightly bemused smile as she takes in the chaos. Her eyes slowly come to rest upon William, meeting his, and one eyebrow (fine, with a flourish, like an author's cursive signature) arches slightly in an expression that might be sympathy or might just be amusement. 

"Good day to you, sir. I hope we didn't catch you at a bad time - now that our disembodied guide has broken the ice it falls to me to snare you into a drink and a chat. What do you say?"

 She flashes him a brief smile, its radiance lighting up the bar for a fleeting moment before fading once more into enigmatic composure.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 12, 2007)

Mystic pockets the loot he got from the dead guys, cuz he likes money.  Plus tanglefoot bags=good.

"It is a pleasure, Ysande and Kaj.  I have no name, but men call me Mystic.  Might I know the names of your friends?


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 12, 2007)

Big quickly polishes off most of the food that was left in the bowl before standing up and tapping one fist to his shoulder in a modest salute.

"My name's Big.  Pleased to make your acquaintance.  Looks like we missed a nice little scrap here.  I wish we'd gotten here five minutes ago."


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 12, 2007)

"Mores the pity, he could have been so much more useful." Canthan remarks rather flippantly when the soul winks out. He makes his way in casually stepping over bodies and wreckage paying little heed to the condition of his surroundings. His gaze washes over the three before him, resting on each in turn as he slowly addresses them, "We shall be working together at the request of the hordemistress. To refuse means death. You may know me as Canthan."

Upon seeing the spider his eyes focus and dart between the three men before returning to the spider, which he approaches, detaching himself from the present situation. Canthan begins in a rather subdued, level tone, however the hint of a madness strengthens as he continues quickening with every word. His voice becomes tinged with an untamed urgency. When he is finished his eyes are wide, his mouth in a twisted, estatic smile and his arms raised, fingers outstretched towards the heavens. "A thousand eyes he has. He sees me coming in a thousand different poses, and yet he is plucked like defenseless fruit from beyond the veil. I look in the eyes of the giant for his eyes are the window of a room. Inside dwells an old, old man, seated in an ancient study, full of wisdom. Ripping his study asunder, he cries out, awash in pain yet sheds no tear. Though I close my eyes I can see the truth of it all." 

Canthan remains locked on the spider for a few moments. rather abruptly he turns and gathers himself together as if a mad sermon was as normal as eating, He addresses the others. "We have some matters to discuss prior to leaving.  I suggest we take our leave to discuss these matters privately however. Ysande, might you suggest a local"

OOC What type of thoughts come from a pseudonatural spider with an Int of 3?


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 12, 2007)

Aeryk draws back the cowl of his cloak reveling his burnt and scarred visage. His faded yellow eyes look between the two men that helped him and the new arrivals. 'We shall be working together at the request of the hordemistress. To refuse means death.' Aeryk can't help but smile, he has heard this so many times before. The lord changes but the reward for failing to do so never does. He keeps his distance as the two groups begin to mingle. This was exactly the thing he wanted to avoid, but if the Cowls had tracked him here maybe there was more safety in numbers.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2007)

Ysande winces inwardly at Canthan's blunt approach, and her mouth quirks into the hint of an apologetic smile at William. 

"Forgive my companion his tactlessness..." she murmurs as he begins his mad rant. She rolls her eyes slightly, apparently paying no mind. In truth she is taking in his words - they may be nothing but lunatic ravings, but then again there could always be some as-yet unknown perspicacity to them. Either way, they're squirreled away for future reference. 

"He speaks the truth, though; we are about our Lady's business, and I fear that you will be pressed to join us." 

 [sblock=OOC]Bardic Knowledge +18 to see if Ysande's aware of any nice places around here; ideally somewhere that serves tea and pipes (something like a hookah or shisha) as well as alcohol. It should also be the kind of place where the staff are discrete and you can get some privacy. And nice decor, of course.  

 Tall order maybe, but I doubt Ysande's the only one in town who likes to have a place like that around to do business in. Hopefully something's sprung up to meet demand.

 And another Bardic Knowledge check please to see if she's heard anything about her colleagues to-be; Canthan and Big as well as the new guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> OOC What type of thoughts come from a pseudonatural spider with an Int of 3?




[sblock=ooc]ooc: Unstructured chaos, hunger, violation, disgust, confusion and fear with its weird surroundings. But also a feeling of affinity with the Mystic and Canthan himself.[/sblock]



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> Ysande enters the bar quietly and unassumingly, though in full knowledge that it will likely take only a matter of seconds for every head in the bar to turn her way.




The barkeep turns to her and his scowling expression immediately changes to a worshipful mask you are sure is well rehersed. "Sublime Beauty," he says fawningy and bows (apparently he's mistaken Ysande for a Succubus in human form), "Welcome to this humble establishment. As you serve the Lady I am your obedient servant. Command me and I will obey."



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Bardic Knowledge +18 to see if Ysande's aware of any nice places around here; ideally somewhere that serves tea and pipes (something like a hookah or shisha) as well as alcohol. It should also be the kind of place where the staff are discrete and you can get some privacy. And nice decor, of course.
> 
> Tall order maybe, but I doubt Ysande's the only one in town who likes to have a place like that around to do business in. Hopefully something's sprung up to meet demand.
> 
> And another Bardic Knowledge check please to see if she's heard anything about her colleagues to-be; Canthan and Big as well as the new guys.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
1. You passed one place along the way that would fit the description well. The Rose-petal court, overlooking the Gardens of Solitude and with a good view of Lake Caion, is a favorite place of the cultured and the decadent alike. Frequented by wealthy mortals and Succubi its generally free from the more unpleasant types of demon.

"sprung up to meet demand" 

2. Not much, since you've all been in different parts of the world until recently. You have an uncertain recollection that you have heard of William Windwalker somewhere before, but don't know what or in which context. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 12, 2007)

"I do not mind Canthan. It is always nice to travel with a fellow alienist.  Some people cannot tell Bleck'oggcht here from a bebilith.  And I am glad I met you, Big.  

Now, Aeryk, who were those fools chasing you? And what does the hordemistress wish of us? asks Mystic, apparently the one of the few not staring at Ysande like an idiot.  Summoning weird creatures from beyond time and space gives one a different outlook on life.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 13, 2007)

"Bleck'oggcht a bebilith, a superficial resemblance brought about by ignorance or stupidity, either way it is an incorrect categorization. Bleck'oggcht should not be so disparaged." Canthan replies curtly.  He is currently focused on the Mystic and Bleck'oggcht, inattentive to the particulars of the light conversation occurring. He moves over and nudges one of the corpses with his foot, "Bleck'oggcht is hungry. You should give him leave to dispose of the bodies for our host before his departure."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

*More Evil Spirits? I thought the lady wasn't a huge fan of the undead abominations!"* Are William's Righteous thoughts as the soul circles him.  Even after it winks out and the 'others' arrive, his stance remains defensive, eyes narrowed as he senses the morals of the new arrivals. (Evil anybody?)  He remains unimpressed by the lady's apparent beauty.  In this world, outer beauty usually hides an inner demon... litterally, in many cases.
"Oh, request at the pain of death.  My favourite kind." William says Dead-pan as he slightly relaxes his stance, leaning on his staff instead of brandishing it. 
He sighs and picks up the glass the Barkeeper had just finished pouring for him when the fight began (by some twist of fortune it hadn't been knocked over), and mirrors Mystic's question "Yes, What is it we can do for the lady? It's not surprising she knew I was here, but that she would send others to gather me for a mission is... unusual"

He glances over at the two Alienists with a raised eyebrow.  Sudo-natural, eh?  Well, he'd known it wasn't demonic, but he'd have to see if this 'sudo-natural' was any better.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Jemal]Ysande doesn't show any signs of Evil. Kaj does, strongly, but that shouldn't come as a surprise seeing as how he's very obviously a half-fiend.[/sblock]



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> The barkeep turns to her and his scowling expression immediately changes to a worshipful mask you are sure is well rehersed. "Sublime Beauty," he says fawningy and bows (apparently he's mistaken Ysande for a Succubus in human form), "Welcome to this humble establishment. As you serve the Lady I am your obedient servant. Command me and I will obey.




 Ysande pays little mind to the barkeep's fawning, casting one expressionless eye over him before turning back to William. Kaj steps forward in response to some unseen signal and approaches the man, showing vicious fangs in a leering scowl. 

"You presume too much," he addresses him in a low growl. "My mistress has no need of your obsequious attentions. Go back to watering your ale, we'll be gone from this hovel of yours soon enough."


 Ysande meanwhile gives a small shrug of her slender and shapely shoulders, addressing William. "It's a matter of perspective," she says airily. "There's no need for this to come down to the level of threats and coercion. The Lady wishes a service to be performed, and offers her favor in return for our agency. Reasonable enough, no...? Anyway, these are hardly the most salubrious surroundings, and as Canthan says some privacy would be beneficial. I know the perfect place, not too far from here. Come along." 

 The last, in a singsong voice, is addressed primarily to Kaj. He immediately breaks off his bullying the barkeep and returns to her side, resting a hand briefly on her shoulder as he passes her and takes up his habitual position over her shoulder. 

 [sblock=OOC]Assuming everyone shows some willingness to follow, Ysande will lead on to the Rose-petal Court.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 13, 2007)

Big stops rummaging through the bowls around the pub for a minute to nod his assent with Ysande's idea and gets ready to leave the inn.

"Is Bleckugle... Bleck'octa... is Phlegmy coming along?  I'm assuming you summoned it but the world isn't the same place it used to be..."


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Now, Aeryk, who were those fools chasing you? And what does the hordemistress wish of us?



I don't think I've introduced myself... No matter though... Alienist just might know these things =)[/sblock]Looking to Mystic, Aeryk answers in a shrug. "I guess I owe them something..." Aeryk turns his attention back to William as Ysande attempts to be diplomatic and civil. Its hard to gage what exactly Ysande and her henchman are up to. It is unlikely that she was lying, to impersonate an agent of a lord was not wise... Too many ears and eyes to prove you false. Just mentioning the Hordemistress is usually reason enough to listen. Her comments and invitation seemed more directed at William and Mystic, but if he wants to remain close to his unplanned allies he should tag along.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Jemal] Canthan 's aura is evil, moderate in power.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

'hmmm, luck of the draw I guess.. most of them aren't as evil as expected.'  William shrugged to himself. 'Once again I'm stuck in shades of gray.  In a world like this are there ANY other colors but blackness and blood-red?'  With a sigh, William moves to follow the woman Ysande, managing to supress all but a slight scowl at Kaj.  "I am... William.  Getting in the lady's good graces is what I originally came here for, so I suppose this will do just as well as any other means."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 14, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Kaj steps forward in response to some unseen signal and approaches the man, showing vicious fangs in a leering scowl.
> 
> "You presume too much," he addresses him in a low growl. "My mistress has no need of your obsequious attentions. Go back to watering your ale, we'll be gone from this hovel of yours soon enough."
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Assuming everyone shows some willingness to follow, Ysande will lead on to the Rose-petal Court.[/sblock]




"By all means, sir, you are welcome to leave at any time." The barkeep growls back, but retreats behind his bardisk.
--

As the heroes talk and enjoy what's left of their drinks amidst the the dead and the dying the fog fades away and Bleck'oggcht disappears around a mawful of human flesh seconds before the tentacles vanish. A piece of a womans tigh falls wetly to the floor, still half-clad in dirty cloth.
Shortly after the City watch appear at the doors; A huge Vrock in a guardsmans uniform and mithral chain bedecked in what seems to be a considerable wealth in magic items squeezing its way trough the door with a murderous expression on its face. "The Lady's Peace is not to be broken. Especially not by scum like you." It grates in a voice like nails on a blackboard, and looks at the people in the bar, as several Babau and Wrocks teleport in around it. "You will all come with us for interrogations..." It looks at you again and hesitates, its face darkening as it listens to a telepathic voice. "...But that shall be suspended for the time being."  It turns its head towards the barkeep who looks suddenly very pale as some message pass between the two, before it reaches down and rips an arm off the dead Blackcloak for emphasis.

Next round:...

Tossing the appendage aside with a disgusted look it teleports out, soon followed by its subordinates.


ooc: Good RP-ing everyone


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 14, 2007)

"How long is for the time being? asks the Nameless One rhetorically.  "And why does the watch never manage to catch 'the bad guys?' he asks, well after the demons have teleported out.

[sblock=OOC]
Mystic will follow wherever.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2007)

"Probably because the watch usually ARE the badguys."  William mutters as he relaxes after the demon's departure.. Nasty things, those Vrocks.  "Whatever the case, lets be going..." He looks to Ysande to lead them to this place she had spoken of.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2007)

Ysande just watches the Vrock wryly, knowing that it won't be her who comes to regret the decision if it decides to make an issue of the whole affair. Sure enough, it soon beats its retreat. She makes a small curtsy to the space where it had stood a moment before, smiling sweetly. 

"Nice to have that out of the way..." she murmurs in a deadpan voice, and then turns to lead the way out of the bar.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 17, 2007)

“She dwells in their veins, her throne is in their heads. Her decree makes no sound but in the ear of him who must carry it out.” Canthan remarks as he makes his way towards the door.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 18, 2007)

It's not a long way to walk, the traffic is light, and the trip is mostly uneventful. Walking up a street flanked by tidy low apartment-blocks and shops in a simplified elven style you spot a grander building up ahead. From a distance it looks strikingly elven in the ancient style; light pink sandstone elaborately carved and decorated but simultaneously light and harmonious in its proportions. When you come closer you see that the decorations, while lovely, are likely demonic in inspiration. Among the chiseled roses on the facade the more observant of you notice dark and erotic symbolism, and the gates ahead of you very subtly remind you of the gates of a woman. 
The two handsome young doormen by the gates, one man and one woman clad in the black livery of upper-class servants, bow for a departing goblin noblewoman and her retainers before their eyes pass over you. Opening the gates with an expression of polite indifference they bow slightly to Ysande and let you in.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 18, 2007)

"I'd like a fine brandy."   Big brusquely ordered from a servant as he flounced into his seat (as much as one can flounce in razor edged full platemail)

When everyone was seated and put in their orders Big calmly took a sip of his drink and looked around the table at the group.  "Well folks it looks like fate has thrown us together with an opportunity to get ahead in the world.  Her High Demoness wants us to go out and meet up with some General to get more information on what the job entails.  It's the best job prospect I've seen in a while that's for sure. Anyone need to grab anything before we take off? What do you think about it?"


----------



## Autumn (Sep 18, 2007)

Ysande returns an impersonal nod of thanks to the doormen as she enters, leading the way to a table with a pleasant view out over the Gardens of Solitude and Lake Caion. She orders a pot of fragrant, perfumed tea and an elaborate water pipe. The smoke's scent is spiced and heady, mildly narcotic. Kaj shares the pipe, and joins Big in a glass of the same brandy. 

 Ysande is quiet, relaxing in to her seat until her order is brought and then languidly pouring herself some tea and inhaling deeply from the pipe before broaching the business that had brought them together.

 As a result Big beats her to it, and she casts an eye around the others in interest at their answers. Obviously his approach was, like Canthan's, much blunter than she would have used, and her whole demeanor bespeaks that she doesn't share his apparent haste. Still... the point has been made. She waits for the others' responses, blowing a smoke ring that drifts slowly above the table, expanding as it ascends.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 19, 2007)

Once his Whiskey - for that is the only intoxicant William partakes of - arrives, he takes a swig and looks at Big "I hate being given the run-around.  So our job is to go talk to this general and find out what HIS job is, eh?  Well if that's all there is to it, why the secrecy?  That much could've been said in the bar, and once we left town the identity of the general and his wherabouts revealed.  Anyone listening in back there allready knows we're working for The Lady.  What matter if they know we're looking for 'a general' if they no not who it is?  Dragging us all the way in here merely to say that?  Which general is it?"  He looks between Ysande and Big, feeling that something has gone unsaid.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 19, 2007)

Big shrugs and drains the last of his brandy off before waving to a nearby waiter for more.  After getting a new glass he then looks around quickly to see if anyone is paying a little too much attention to their conversation.  (Spot roll = 9 )

[sblock=if someone is watching]Big nonchalantly sips his latest glass of brandy walks over and shoves the person to the nearest door.  If s/he resists he'll happily toss them through the window overlooking the gardens.[/sblock]

After looking around Big says, "Alright we'll be working together so I can't see much reason to keep anything too close to the chest.  Too many good operations get bungled that way and if you try to betray me I'll just rip off your heads and jerky your flesh for iron rations.  We're on our way to meet with some General named Mokninchel to get more information on a set of ruins containing an artifact that needs fetching.  The Mistress can't get in through the normal means and thus we've been "hired".  The spirit wisp guided us to you as likely companions so you must already have been in her sights.  You might as well come along and try to score some points with her before she has you dragged to her." Big shudders at some of his recent memories and fingers a couple tender spots almost absently.  

"She's not one to drag gently."

[sblock=ooc]Big's keeping an eye out while saying this and if anyone in the background starts acting suspiciously he's gonna go for them.  He's not showing it but the fact that his new comrades were engaged with assassins all of five minutes and a couple blocks from here is making him nervous.  He's had enough bad adventures lately thank you very much.      [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 19, 2007)

Canthan takes his seat, relaxes and listen to William and Big before beginning his own soliloquy. “The nations fell upon their neighbors, consumed or were consumed, devoured or were devoured. For years there was war. War and disease. War and decay. War and despair. War and death. Who can say how many died, how they died, or who can count the ways. This is not history, but truth." Canthan pauses, closing his eyes as he turns his ear towards the sky. Opening his eyes, a brief flicker of madness passes over them in wide eyed awareness before he smiles and continues.

“A larger tragedy befell us all however. There is a stairway from basement to attic, a spiral mystery that makes us one household. The trout and the raven, the cricket and the ram, and even the swallow in the eaves is brother to the spider in the vault. And this stairway broke in every tread. 

Cel-Candon is dead. Dead from end to end. However, like a snake bereft of its head it continues in its deaththroes. Parasites infect the corpse, unable to recognize the obvious. They hide in her myriad folds, dark corners and recesses expecting her to rise up again. We must purify the body, force those who cling to her body to release and seek succor elsewhere. To that end, Cel-Candon must be razed. Let us preserve the frame so that one day we may rebuild the tread.”

Canthan takes a breath, directly addressing those in the group.“Within Cel-Candon, an object of power resides that prevents its purification. We are to facilitate this purification process by obtaining said object. We begin our journey with General Mokninchel at Aeil-Candon."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 19, 2007)

The waiters deliver your orders with effortless efficiency and leave you to your conversation. The room, one of several airy and comfortable chambers decorated with exquisite if somewhat cynical taste, holds another five tables spaced fairly widely apart. Two of them are empty, but the other three hold an eclectic mix of creatures. At one an Incubus entertains a party of what seems to be wealthy merchants, keeping a conversation (something about the impact of the scarcity of souls on the open market and its effect on the commodity prices) alive and well, occasionally interrupted by merry laughter. They all seem too preoccupied to pay any attention to you. Another table holds a group of well-dressed Goblin women, casting lusty glances at the incubus while gossiping viciously about their friend who just left. And the last table seats a lone human in a black cloak, looking out over the city trough the window, seemingly deep in thought.

From the living rose-bushes climbing the walls of the room rose petals in every natural colour drift down gently around you every now and then, somehow avoiding to land in your drinks. From another chamber lovely (though to some of your tastes pretentious) music drifts in and outside you can see the sky begin to darken, casting much of the city beneath you in shadows.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 19, 2007)

Aeryk tugs his cowl up over his head as he passes the servants and enters the "symbolic" gates. Places like this make him uneasy its too easy to forget the horror and decay that reside outside. He takes a seat with the others and listens to them talk back and forth. As Big spills the beans two things grab Aeryk's attention: "_The Mistress can't get in through the normal means and thus we've been "hired"_." and then he mentions "_The spirit wisp guided us to you as likely companions so you must already have been in her sights_." The wisp went to William in the tavern. If Ysande, Canthan or Big were capable of infiltrating the ruins then the Lady would have left it at that... but she didn't she sent them to William. Very interesting!

From beneath his cowl Aeryk's pale yellow eyes watch the others, "What do we know of Cel-Candon?"

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Geography) +11, Does Aeryk know anything about Cel-Candon?[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2007)

"That is the question," Ysande murmurs softly. "Which, if you are still wondering, is why I brought you here to talk rather than racing straight off to Aeil-Candon. It would be a good thing to pool our knowledge and formulate some initial ideas before we do anything precipitous. Besides, of course, that I prefer to have a little time to get to know the people I work with." 

 She smiles ingenuously, big blue eyes blinking; a picture of naive innocence. 


  OOC: Bardic Knowledge +18 once again, this time for any stories, legends, gossip and so on that she might have come upon relating to Cel-Candon.


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 20, 2007)

"My joy is unbounded.  Questing for a species I hate and for an item I don't care about.  Well, that's life for you! says Mystic, draining his glass of water. "Enjoy your narcotics, despite the fact that narcotics are for suckers."

"I wonder if this item has defenses so that only a follower of the Lords of Sacrifice may pass.  The Lords of Self have already expressed an interest, we shall see how the scales are balanced."

OOC:
Knowledge (arcana) +23, 
Knowledge (planar) +28, 
Knowledge (dungeoneering)+23, 
Knowledge (religion)+25
What do I know about Cel-Candon?


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 20, 2007)

Canthan begins mumuring to himself, "Cel-Candon, General Mokninchel, Aeil-Candon, reliquaries."
[sblock=OOC Canthan Skills]

Knowledge (arcana) +23, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +12, Knowledge (the planes) +23, Knowledge (geography) +12, Knowledge (religion) +12 [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2007)

Cel-Candon and its sister-fortress/city Aeil-Candon are located in the north-eastern corner of Ijainvaa, in mountainous and inaccessable terrain. The two cities were both important elven strong-points before the fall and had been for thousands of years.

For about half a millennia in the Age of Desolation (the time following the Godswar) Cel-Candon was the heart of a global elven empire and its people (according to their own and their allies histories) took a leading role in the healing of the world.

Mystic+Canthan:
[sblock]You have both heard of a somewhat darker version of that history. According to those tales, massively suppressed by the elven government, the elven arch-mages and -clerics used sacrificial magics on an unprecedented scale, wiping out several intelligent races to accomplish their miraculous feat. That those races once existed and became extinct in that period is known, but the conventional history explains their extinction with environmental destruction combined with several race-wars between those lesser races for ever decreasing natural resources. The truth may be somewhere in between.[/sblock]

During the Fall (the invasion of the world by Lord Xileg) Cel-Candon was perhaps the most formidable enemy of the invaders and only trough overwhelming force and the strategic genious of Yangava was the fortress taken. The Citadel of Cel Candon is one of those rare places where Outsiders are unable to go (for reasons you don't yet know) so She had to use a combination of mortal (mostly fiendish Humans and Slave-soldiers but also early versions of the Fleshcrafted) and undead troops to gain her victory. To honour her victory Lord Xileg added the honorific The Ravager of Cel-Candon to her titles. 
You know, from Yangava's own lips, that the undead can no longer enter Cel-Candon, but you don't know why. 

Canthan+ Ysande
[sblock]You have heard a few tales of General Mokninchel and his deeds in the Abyss, but nothing of his activities since the Fall. Apparently is quite a powerful Balor, but somehow crippled or twisted and therefore despised by his kin. As a result he's become one of the most hateful enemies of Ingarr (so called Lord of Balors, and Lord of the powerful domain Ramengres north of Ijainvaa) and consequently perhaps the most loyal servant of Yangava. That he is in charge of the operations in Cel-Candon says something about the importance of your mission.

You know nothing specific about the reliquaries of Cel-Candon, besides the fanciful tales told to local children, but you do know that it was probably the most important seat of power in the ancient world (see above).
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 22, 2007)

OOC: Does outsiders include pseudonaturals, or not?  Because this really screws our summoning...

Mystic muses.  "Interesting...has some new threat popped up that requires us to open the gates for an undead attack? Or have we an artifact of sacrifce?

Or even a plan?"


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 22, 2007)

"I was figuring on making a plan once we got a better briefing from the General out there." 

Big shrugs. "Kinda hard to decide what to do with just hearsay and general knowledge.  But if any of you have any lore or know any secrets about the place I'd be glad to hear them."


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 22, 2007)

Canthan nods as the others recount their information filling in where holes are apparent. 


OOC  Canthan will wait for the others to reveal what they know and he will fill in the holes


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2007)

"Well, that's more like it.  I don't know much.. no more than is common knowledge.  Supposedly it was some elven thing that was used to repel the Fu..*coughs, clearing throat* repel the Fiendish invaders." he glance momentarily slides towards Kaj, a brief flicker crossing his green eyes.. though a flicker of what?  "I suppose only the general can tell us exactly what they want us to do there...  Well, I'm intrigued enough to give it a go."
[sblock=ooc]
Know:Religion+8, just for the record.

PS : Anyone with a good sense motive might note that William is.. excited by the proposed adventure.  A sure change from a moment ago.

*Hmm..  an old fortress where undead and outsiders can't go, eh?  Heh.. as MR Burns would say, "Excellent"*
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "Enjoy your narcotics, despite the fact that narcotics are for suckers."




 Ysande blinks, her inscrutable expression unchanging as she regards Mystic for a moment. After a moment she manages a polite smile in response to the boorish comment before she turns her attention away with an inward grimace.




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "Well, that's more like it.  I don't know much.. no more than is common knowledge.  Supposedly it was some elven thing that was used to repel the Fu..*coughs, clearing throat* repel the Fiendish invaders." he glance momentarily slides towards Kaj, a brief flicker crossing his green eyes.. though a flicker of what?  "I suppose only the general can tell us exactly what they want us to do there...  Well, I'm intrigued enough to give it a go."




 Kaj returns William's gaze, his own matching green eyes smoldering with defiance at whatever judgment is being made. 

 Ysande just gives an easy, charming smile, apparently paying no mind to whatever passed between the two. "I'm glad to hear it," she pronounces happily.

  Her mind is whirring, filing away the sudden enthusiasm William has shown for the task and considering what it might mean. It seems he has found some kind of gain for himself in all this...

 Outwardly, though, her ingenuous facade is uncracked as she idly leans her head back, swan-like neck arching elegantly, and blows a cloud of smoke straight up. She watches it rise and begin to dissipate for a moment before straightening her head and regarding Mystic and Aeryk in turn with wide blue eyes.

"And you other two? Are you in?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 25, 2007)

"I suppose.  I do need to escape the assassin's guild." replies Mystic, wincing at the disgusting smoke puff.  "And so, what do you people all do for a living?" asks the alienist.

He is contemplating.  He wonders if he has discovered a tool to restore the Balance, perhaps, destroy the Demon Lords.  Or whether this would be a wild goose chase yet again.  The man William seemed to hate fiends too, but having one in the party would be a little difficult.  Then again, having connections to a realm far, FAR worse than hell could ever be (no pun intended) has it's advantages in dealing with hostile individuals.  

His gaze flickers over the party.  He's worked with worse.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 25, 2007)

Ysande said:
			
		

> "And you other two? Are you in?"



"Yeah I'll tag along. Till I find something better of course."  Aeryk smirks, what has he gotten himself into? Whatever the answer it would be safer to travel in numbers considering the Cowls had found him here.


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 25, 2007)

"Excelllent then it looks like we'll be working together!"

Big salutes the group around the table with this glass.

"Let's go ahead and head over to the General and see what he has to say.  After we have all the information we're gonna get we can make more concrete plans and time is a-wasting right now."

[sblock=ooc]This can be done after anyone else wants to get anymore rp'ing in.  I'm just ready to move on whenever anyone else is.     [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 26, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "And so, what do you people all do for a living?" asks the alienist.




"Like the blood-stained whore walking the streets, I too sell my services to whomever can afford them." Canthan quietly remarks as he watches the cloud of smoke curl and fold in upon itself as it drifts by. 

_How did she know, or does she merely suspect what I am after... I have made previous employment contingent upon information regarding the matter, perhaps she has learned something... _ Canthan finds himself lost in his thoughts, drawing his attention from the group. 

Big's voice brings him back to the here and now however, "Yes, we can plan further upon meeting with the general if that is all the information we have to share or proceed upon."


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "And so, what do you people all do for a living?" asks the alienist.




"I'm a musician," Ysande says wryly, shrugging her shoulders slightly. She doesn't show any inclination to expand - apparently that should be enough, as far as she's concerned. 

"And I'm her guardian," Kaj says simply, finishing his drink. Ysande quirks an eyebrow playfully at him, and he exchanges a look with her. She smiles, but says nothing. 



			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> "Excelllent then it looks like we'll be working together!"
> 
> Big salutes the group around the table with this glass.
> 
> "Let's go ahead and head over to the General and see what he has to say.  After we have all the information we're gonna get we can make more concrete plans and time is a-wasting right now."





"Indeed. I'm glad we're in accord - here's to a fruitful relationship, then." Ysande raises her cup in a toast and then drinks down the last of her tea. 

"I'm ready. Meeting the General should be quite the interesting experience."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 26, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] 
Great rp-ing guys and girls .

You, well Mystic, Big and Ysande know enough about Aeil-Candon's location to have a fair chance of being able to teleport directly there (if you choose to walk or ride it will take you a couple of weeks, some of it in dangerous terrain and Yangava will probably be none too pleased with you taking that much time.)
You can easily buy accurate maps in the nearby library-quarter to help you on your way for a single gold piece.
-
WarlockLord, It's not known how the peculiar aura of the Enclaves affect Pseudonatural summoning, but summoning of outsiders in general is extremely unreliable and usually results in weakened or unfinished parodies of the intended creature. Summoning natural creatures (druidic summoning) or undead tends to be more reliable. You won't know how it will affect you and Canthan until you get there.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Assuming one of our friendly casters doesn't have a problem teleporting us there I'll go ahead and buy the map and we can warp there and start looking for the General and get this ruin raiding going.   

Oops I just realized my magic weapon doesn't have a basic +1 before I started tacking on the other magical benefits.  I'll kill the Keen and make it just a +1 concussive weapon instead then.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I have a greater teleport prepared, but I can only bring 3 others.

Also, are you allowing archivists to leave empty slots and fill them later like wizards?
[/sblock]

Mystic asks "Could we wait a day? I'd like to be able to teleport all of us at once, and I suspect we may need to pick up new spells.  Are there any spells we will need urgently, besides healing?"

[sblock=OOC]
Any spells I missed? I don't normally play divine casters.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 27, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Mystic asks "Could we wait a day? I'd like to be able to teleport all of us at once, and I suspect we may need to pick up new spells.  Are there any spells we will need urgently, besides healing?"




"If you are able to teleport a portion of our group, I can take Big and two others. And as for spells," Canthan turns to Ysande, "Do you think you can convince the general to have his mages open their books to us thereby ensuring that our success is in no small part to his aid? I would submit that although we lack a member of the clergy, I suspect between our shared resources healing may not be an issue."


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 28, 2007)

"As an archivist of the Balance, I can assure you that clergy will not be necessary.  Thank you, Canthan, for assisting me."

Mystic will teleport whenever we are ready.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 28, 2007)

Aeryk continues to watch from beneath his cowl as the wizards talk back and forth. Teleportation... its been a while since he has had the privilage of being zapped across the conutryside. Canthan's suggestion of having the General supply spell power shows his understanding of demonic power. Aeryk can't help but nod at the suggestion of making the fiendish General feel empowered. One thing about demons... they enjoy their ego stroked.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "Canthan turns to Ysande, "Do you think you can convince the general to have his mages open their books to us thereby ensuring that our success is in no small part to his aid?"




"I can try," Ysande says thoughtfully. "But don't count on it. Mages tend to be somewhat jealous of their spellbooks - I'm sure I don't need to tell you that. And after all, we have no actual authority to requisition anything. Still..." she gives a shrug. "I can try." 

"Ready when you are..."


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 28, 2007)

ooc: If you're all ready...

The two alienists casts their spells and for a moment you feel yourselves pulled away into nothingness before suddenly arriving at your destination. You find yourselves standing on a steep slope, covered in crudely cut tree-stumps, errant branches and brambles. Patches of life-less earth, seemingly burned or acid-stained, dot the landscape at random and in the dying light you see jagged mountainpeaks all around you, one of them catching the light of the setting sun and glittering blood-red. 
Before you, on a low mountain in the center of the valley, stands Aeil- Candon, a huge black mass unlit by any spark of light. And beneath it's walls sprawl a chaotic mess of tents and huts, surrounded by some considerable earth-works and a wooden pallisade. Just a few hundred feet away stands a gate-way, behind a portcullis and flanked by two stone towers.

The air is cold and thin and some of you feel sickened by the change of altitude but that is but a passing inconvenience compared to what lies ahead...


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 28, 2007)

Big staggers back into reality and quickly moves into the nearest piece of cover he can find drawing his immense axe as he goes.  After peering about to make sure nothing untoward is happening he resheathes his weapon and looks to the others.

"Well lets see how many henchmen and dime-a-dozen guards we're going to have to deal with before we can finally talk to the general."


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 30, 2007)

Mystic says "It would appear we have a general to meet.  Let us go, then, and amuse ourselves with some boring blathering about an artifact."

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
(DC 17+ level):
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, align weapon
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, (3 used)
4- polymorph, divine power, enervation, flame strike, restoration,
5- raise dead, heal (2), summon monster V,
6-blade barrier, magic jar, mislead,
7-(2 used)
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 30, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> "Well lets see how many henchmen and dime-a-dozen guards we're going to have to deal with before we can finally talk to the general."




"It is all a matter of perspective. We can choose to think of it as another obstacle or as an opportunity to demonstrate our abilities." Canthan remarks as he gazes towards camp. "Either way, hope for the best but expect the worst and take nothing for granted.  Canthan turns to the group, and turns back to the camp, "Aeryk, Big take a forward position a guide us through to Aeil-Candon."

[sblock=ooc] Knowledge the planes+23. As far a demonic hierarchy runs how will Kaj generally be perceived? Less than demon but more than human or generally despised and looked down upon because he has human blood. Essentially how does being half-fiend work in this world and how can we exploit it or suffer by it?[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 30, 2007)

"Not to seem too full of myself, I hope, but do you think perhaps you might allow me to do the talking?" Ysande suggests as she looks coolly around at her new surroundings. 

"I'm sure that the General's lackeys will see the sense in granting us a quick audience, just so long as things are presented to them in the right way." She smiles confidently. "All this exaggerated caution is really quite unnecessary," she says with an amused glance at Big. "Counterproductive, in fact. If we slink around as if we weren't supposed to be here, then... well, that's how we'll be treated." 

 With that she steps forward, taking the lead towards the imposing gateway ahead.


----------



## Trollbabe (Sep 30, 2007)

Aeryk glances about at his new surroundings. He kicks a small stone down the steppe slope. "Charming place..." Favouring Ysande's proposal, Aeryk follows the bard and her consort towards the gate.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 2, 2007)

You walk forwards and begin to hear noices from within the walls, raucous laughter suddenly cut off, cries of pain and demented moaning, but when you come closer to the gate the sounds begin to die out. Within its vault darkness awaits, solid and malicious like a thing alive, or undead. Suddenly it grows cold, very cold, and you feel the ground beneath you is hard with frost. Something swirls within the darkness and you feel the weight of a hostile consciousness regarding you hungrily. 
You pass under eyes you cannot see and get the feeling of being stripped to the bones before you emerge unscathed on the other side. It seems you were expected.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 4, 2007)

Canthan falls in line as the group proceeds nodding in confirmation of Ysande's request, as they approach the gate he speaks.  "I am struck by the ancient elven poem." Canthan clears his throat and speaks,  reciting each line first in elven before translating into common, "The abyssal horde marches upon Cel-Candon, the imperial army stands in defense. By the ancient gate we weep, as we watch the dying moon of dawn. As far as my eyes can reach, there is but one vast gloom for me." 

He shudders as he passes through the gate, finishing as he passes through, "I dare not speak aloud in the silence for fear of disturbing the dwellers of the horde."


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 4, 2007)

The Mystic is annoyed. "Darkness.  Cute." he remarks, once safely through.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2007)

Ysande gives a small shiver as she passes through, but as she emerges on the other side she gives a confident smile. It's clear that they've been noted and approved; from hereon in it should be easy. 

 Coming to a stop she looks about her for some sign of a welcoming party, or any other indicator of their onward path.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 6, 2007)

After the dead peace and silence inside the gate the noices of the camp strike you as even more chaotic than before. The bustling shantytown that has encrusted itself upon the slopes of Aeil-Candon provide no lack of impressions, but you are used to seeing past distractions to what really matters. Among the diverse assortment of humaniods, flashcrafted, flitting shadows and fiends you see one observing your group with unconcealed interest. From his appearance, unusually handsome even for his kind, you realise he can only be an Incubus. He makes his way closer in a walk that exudes confidence and leadership, if you did not know him for a fiend you might have been tempted to trust him with your life.
[sblock=Ysande]Ysande you recognize his as Giovanni, your old associate. He greets you with a telepathic smile that makes your heart beat faster.[/sblock]
"Welcome to Aeil-Candon. I am Captain Giovanni Kazach. General Mokninchel has given me the task of guiding you trough the matters at hand. If you wish I will take you to your quarters, or show you around the few entertainments available in this heap of offal that tries to pass for a city. The General will see you at one hour past midnight until then your time is your own, or mine if you wish it." He ends with a piercing smile directed mostly at Ysande.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 6, 2007)

"Greetings, Captain Kazach," replies Mystic, extending his hand.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 9, 2007)

Canthan nods in recognition but remains quiet.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 9, 2007)

Ysande's eyes follow the incubus closely as he approaches, her expression cordially neutral. His appearance is unexpected, though not entirely astonishing. A surprise, yes, though not a tremendous one. Or, for that matter, an unpleasant one. No bad thing to have an additional connection here. At his mental smile of greeting she flashes him an intimate smile of her own, meeting his eyes for a moment. 

 Not easy, playing these games with demons. As guarded as she is, a smile from him can still dry her mouth and send her heart racing. But of course, long practice has left her a master at ignoring such things, giving no outward sign. 

 At her shoulder, Kaj hisses. "Giovanni. What a lovely surprise." His voice positively drips with malice. 

 Ysande turns to him with a wry smile. "Manners, Kaj," she says lightly but firmly. She lifts one forefinger and rests it on his lips. His eyes blaze for a moment, but meeting nothing but amused admonition from her own he finally gives a sigh and turns away. 

 She turns back to the incubus. "A lovely surprise, indeed," she says with an unaffected laugh. "We'll have to... catch up, later on, hmmm?" She cocks her head playfully. "But of course, it would hardly be fair for me to monopolize your time before I've given my associates a chance to take advantage of your services as a guide."

 She looks to the others.


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 9, 2007)

Big nods at the Incubus.  "I'm fine with what I have.  Whenever you all are ready I'm ready to continue on."


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 9, 2007)

The fiend clasps Mystics hand in a firm handshake, "It's nice meeting you Alienist, I have heard much about your exploits. Well, as much as could be expected of one with your moniker."
 His smile turns mocking when his gaze slides over Kaj and changes again when it comes to rest on Ysande. "Indeed we all have our duties, cruel as they may be. Alas, the General would disapprove if I neglected mine, and I would not want to distract you too much from yours. The coming days will challenge even you, and you all need to be prepared."
"Since you've come directly from the Capital I'll assume you've all had your fill of amusements, and most of the local diversions here are but poor imitations. So, if you will follow me to the citadel and your quarters I can answer your questions along the way."


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 10, 2007)

Mystic follows the incubus. "What sorts of challenges may we expect in the coming days?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 10, 2007)

Although he has never been here this kind of demonic encampment is not unfamiliar to Aeryk. Many a target has tried to hide in places like this hoping to go unnoticed... they don't. As the incubus introduces its self a smirk crosses Aeryk's cowled face... Captain! Ranks seem so unfitting on these creatures of chaos. "Lead on, Captain."


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 11, 2007)

The Incubus reads Aeryks expression and smirks back, seeming to shrug his shoulders without actually moving. His eyes seem to imply a complete understanding and agreement with the irony of his situation.
"A motley collection of fanatics and madmen," he answers Mystic. "Elves and Duergar mostly, in an uneasy alliance along with whatever demihuman and monstrous filth they may have scraped together. But the true danger, as far as you're concerned, comes from the clergy of Kremishar the Duergar God of forbidden knowlege and the elven archmagess known as the Queen of Autumn. You know as well as I the tactics the likes of them are likely to employ in the defense of their runied underground fortress, but their plans are likely adapted to face an army not a small but powerful force. The General will provide you with an easy entrance into the fortress, but after that you will have to use guile, brute force and haste if you are to succeed. The elves and the Duergar unsurprisingly loathe eachothers, though forced to cooperate by their leaders. Exploit that division and your work will be made easier."


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 11, 2007)

"So mainly some priests and a powerful mage are the threats huh.  Any clues how many decently powerful clerics there are and is this "Queen of Autumn" character the only decent mage in there? Big says while throwing up some quotation signs with his sausage like fingers.

"Also while I appreciate an easy way in I'm curious how you expect us to get out while being chased by a bunch of fanatical people who know we're carrying the only thing that's prevented them from being overrun by the demon armies?  If we have to do it ourselves I know we can figure out something but if you already have something in mind it'll save us some prep time."  Big stares thoughtfully away into the distance mind flying over various things he wants to know.

"Also what things does the god of forbidden knowlege specialize in?  I don't want to have them dropping earth elementals out of the ceiling on us." he says with a wince.

Finally done with his questions Big mutters to himself, "Dwarves... I #$%&ing hate dwarves.  Short fat little anklebiters..."

[sblock=ooc]When I was asking about what the god specializes in I'm trying to get his domains.  I figure they've fought the clerics enough to figure it out but for the life of me I can't think of a better in character way to ask what domains are without actually saying domains lol.     And does big have any idea if Duergar have the regular dwarf bonus against giants?  Just wanted to know if I need to get extra strong boots on to protect my ankles.    [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 12, 2007)

"Hopefully, I will be able to extract some spells from these priests" mutters the Mystic after thanking Captain Kazach.  

A plan is beginning to form in his mind...a wild, crazy plan...but a plan nontheless.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 12, 2007)

Canthan listens to Giovanni then abruptly speaks, cocking  his head to the side, closing his eyes, concentrating “Put out my eyes, and I can see you still. Slam my ears, and I hear you yet. Without any feet can go to you, and tongueless, I call you at will. Armless I grasp you with my heart, and if you set this brain of mine afire, then on my blood I yet will carry you.”   A look of understanding crosses his face before he collapses upon the hard earth.

[sblock=OOC Nephtys]
I would like to use a spelltouched feat ability, Omniscient Whispers. A constant, barely audible muttering echoes in your ears, usually beyond your comprehension. But if you focus all your energy on listening, you sometimes catch a sentence or two that bears directly on your current situation.

Once per week, you can tune into the voices you hear, getting the answer to a question much as if you had asked it with a commune spell. Using this feat renders you exhausted. 

A flavourful in character way of asking who holds that which I seek, the elves (queen of autumn  or the dwarves and their god of forbidden knowledge. 

Knowledge (religion) +12 what do I know about the god of forbidden knowledge
Knowledge (arcana) +23 are there any ancient mysteries or magical traditions associated with this queen of autunm? 
  [/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 13, 2007)

Big stares at Canthan as he spouts off his nonsense and collapses.

"Well... Alright then first dwarves and now crazy folks falling over. I'm loving this job already."

After nudging Canthan a couple times with his foot Big sighs and stoops down to help Canthan to his feet.  Providing a shoulder to lean on for his tired comrade the party can continue.

[sblock=ooc]Okay I've edited it a bit to take into account he's just tired. [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 14, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]If you want to get back up or do something else freaky Gli'jar just let me know and we can x out that last part.    [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]He is exhausted from exertion. He will need help to his feet and a steady arm for a bit. He is pretty feeble right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 14, 2007)

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> "So mainly some priests and a powerful mage are the threats huh.  Any clues how many decently powerful clerics there are and is this "Queen of Autumn" character the only decent mage in there? Big says while throwing up some quotation signs with his sausage like fingers.
> 
> "Also while I appreciate an easy way in I'm curious how you expect us to get out while being chased by a bunch of fanatical people who know we're carrying the only thing that's prevented them from being overrun by the demon armies?  If we have to do it ourselves I know we can figure out something but if you already have something in mind it'll save us some prep time."  Big stares thoughtfully away into the distance mind flying over various things he wants to know.
> 
> "Also what things does the god of forbidden knowlege specialize in?  I don't want to have them dropping earth elementals out of the ceiling on us." he says with a wince.




"Mainly. The Queen of Autumn should be the only mage far above your own casters in ability, she had a handful of apprentices at about their level of competence and a greater number of inferior followers. The Duergar number about a dozen priests slightly more powerful than yourselves with the usual rabble of guards, slaves and minor clerics. You will have to face a variety of monsters, but summonings are unlikely to be a concern. Most of the clerics are scholars though quite insane and like most runts not above a little knee-crushing and crotch-biting.
Getting out won't be a problem. When the artifact is in your posession simply send me a telepathic message and we will take care of the rest."  

[sblock=ooc:Bloosqig] Duergar do have the regular dwarf bonus against giants, at least Big has no reason to assume otherwise.[/sblock]




			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Canthan listens to Giovanni then abruptly speaks, cocking  his head to the side, closing his eyes, concentrating “Put out my eyes, and I can see you still. Slam my ears, and I hear you yet. Without any feet can go to you, and tongueless, I call you at will. Armless I grasp you with my heart, and if you set this brain of mine afire, then on my blood I yet will carry you.”   A look of understanding crosses his face before he collapses upon the hard earth.




[sblock=Gli'Jar]
"And with your blood in the well of the world your price is payed."
It reaches you like an echo, in a voice only you can hear, though you do not know its source. The Demon watches you, his eyes piercing you like needles as he lets his mask slip for a moment, but if it was his voice you heard he hid it well.[/sblock]




			
				Gli'jar said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC Nephtys]
> I would like to use a spelltouched feat ability, Omniscient Whispers. A constant, barely audible muttering echoes in your ears, usually beyond your comprehension. But if you focus all your energy on listening, you sometimes catch a sentence or two that bears directly on your current situation.
> 
> Once per week, you can tune into the voices you hear, getting the answer to a question much as if you had asked it with a commune spell. Using this feat renders you exhausted.
> ...




[sblock=ooc:Gli'Jar] Cool, consider your question answered. 
1) The god of forbidden knowlege is a deity of intermediate power worshipped primarily in the deeper reaches of the world among neutral and evil races. After the Fall most of his remaining followers are Duergar, though he's not a racial god as such. He grants the domains Knowlege and Madness and a couple other less common ones.
2) The Queen of Autumn is ancient. There are tales surrounding her that took place four millennia ago, though wether it is the same actual person in the oldest tales as in the newer is uncertain. It is widely believed that she has found a way to increase her natural life-span, it is also suspected that she has done so using rather nasty means. Her mastery of blood-magic is undisputed and she has strong connections to Cel-Candon itself. She is powerful, but most of her power does not lie in direct combat-ability. She was believed to have been killed in the Fall and her return has surely been of interest in the highest circles. [/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 14, 2007)

Mystic bends down to assist Canthan. "What just happened?".  

To the fiend, he replies "Give me a night of preparation and I'll be ready to go."


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 15, 2007)

Canthan takes the aid of both Big and Mystic helping him to his feet and further supporting him,  "Although I speak with one voice, at times I must exert my will to refrain from speaking as the many or to pull myself from their litany. Such exertion leaves me in a state of physical exhaustion."

Canthan nods in agreement with Mystic's statement"I too will require a nights rest to prepare for what lies ahead and to regain my strength."

[sblock=ooc]  I think Jemal may be back soon (after the 15th) from his post in Talking the talk, however I noticed that Autumn may be slow to post due to life events from a post in Talking the Talk. I think we should continue on but as posts come and go we will need someone with a little bit of finesse until Autumn can back back regular. Somene beside Canthan, unless you wouldn't mind a detached madman who listens to voices on the wind speaking for the group.

[sblock=Nephtys] Doing well Dming. Based upon the Queen of Autumn's background, I think I know which direction to head, at least I hope so...   Can I have a knowledge check of the Well of the Worlds as to what it references. I listed my knowledge skills because I do not know what it would fall under.  Knowledge (arcana) +23, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +12, Knowledge (nature) +12, Knowledge (the planes) +23, Knowledge (geography) +12, Knowledge (religion) +12[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 15, 2007)

"Then let me escort you to your chambers in the castle. The General will see you in the morning and give you the last pieces of the puzzle."

Giovanni continues leading you trough the camp, conversing as you go but spending most of his time with Ysande speaking with her telapathically. She laughs and places her hand on his arm in response to something he said making Kaj growl hatefully. The demon leads you up the hill and trough the gates of the castle that looms heavily above you, seeming more of humanoid construction than elvish. The corridors inside are sparesly lit and sparesly populated but you never lose the feeling of something watching you from the shadows. You do not have to walk far to reach your rooms where your guide bids you a good night with a flourish before vanishing.


[sblock=Gli'Jar]
Thanks 
You know nothing about the Well of the World except for some old childrens tales where it was described as a nexus of power, a place where the power of the earth could be drawn upon for unselfish reasons by those pure of heart. Not the kind of place where you would expect to have to spill your blood.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 17, 2007)

Mystic hits the hay.

When he wakes up he will prepare the following spells:

[sblock=spells prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, evard's black tentacles, haste, suggestion,
4- polymorph, confusion, enervation, phantasmal killer, restoration
5- heal, summon monster V, slay living, baleful polymorph,
6- magic jar, quickened hold person [heightened to 6th level], empowered enervation,
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 17, 2007)

Big goes to his room and after giving it a quick look over for obvious signs of spying or cubbyholes or anything else out of the ordinary he checks over his gear one last time and goes to bed.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 18, 2007)

OOC: I'll be out of town for a few days, so...

I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 18, 2007)

Canthan will get some rest and memorize some spells.

OOC I will post a better response but currently I have a bad flu that has either kept me in bed or running to the WC the past few days.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 19, 2007)

Aeryk cross the chamber and looks out a small window over looking the camp below. What are you doing here... he shakes his head absently. Dealing with these fiends is what left you looking like a freak in the first place. Now you need to go kill dwarves for them. Still looking out the small window Aeryk pulls back his cowl. Taking a moment to concentrate Aeryk weaves a spell around himself hoping to provide himself some privacy. (_Casting Nondetection_) He will need to be more diligent in the days to come, the attack from the goblins proved that. He then retires to bed for the night.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 19, 2007)

The night is cold and far from quiet. The noices of the camp below and the uncertainty about tomorrow makes most of you sleep uneasily. Your beds are comfortable enough, but your rooms are drafty and damp.
Big is sound asleep when he's awakened by a knock on the door and the creaking of it when it opens. [sblock=Big]In the dark he can hear the approach of light feet upon the carpet, turning he sees a flawless feminine outline, veiled in translucent cloth. "I come seeking your aid, warrior." she speaks, her voice both innocent and seductive. "I did not wish to disturb your rest, but this may be the only safe time we can speak before you go under the mountain and my need, the need of our world, is great. The Heart of Ar Sisha must not be allowed to fall into demonic hands." 

ooc: we can play this out paralell to the other time-line.
[/sblock] 

-------------------

You awaken and after finishing the routines of the morning you follow a servant down into the heart of the castle where in a stark stone chamber the General awaits. His ashen skin, stretched taught over an emaciated frame, bleeds darkness trough a web of cracks and sores. Where the balor's eyes should be lies only empty caverns and instead of fire he's cloaked in smoke. He looks as though the fires of the abyss have burned in him, burned him and with little left to consume burned out, but when he turns those empty eyes at you there is no mistaking his power.
His cracked lips part in a smile, revealing black fangs, and with a voice of dust he greets you. "I see Yangava has chosen wisely." It's impossible to read the emotion of that dead voice. "Do you know why you are here?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 19, 2007)

As per usual, William assures that he is alone before going through his daily atonement.  He prays not to a greater good, but to the goodly spirits of all those who've passed on.  Both before he sleeps and after he wakes, he begs their forgiveness for what he must do, and for what he has allready done, and upon awakening, he further taints his spirit by casting undetectable alignment, hiding his aura of good under one of neutrality.

He stands silently watching the Balor, wanting nothing more than to move forward and end it's unatural existance, but knowing that such a thing would do no good in the long run.  And so he keeps quiet, lets another evil live, all in the hopes that one day his patience will pay off.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 20, 2007)

Canthan walks along slowly with the support of Big and Mystic as Giovanni leads them through the camp. He notes the ancient structures and architecture as they make their way to the castle and eventually the room. Once in the room, Canthan begins preparations for the morning. 
[sblock=OOC Nephtys]Cast Detect Magic and check out the room. After it has been made secure or if it is secure Canthan will cast Legend Lore. "What secrets have you been hiding these past centuries behind your walls and from your demonic caretakers?"

Please let me now if you would like me to refrain from using divinations often. Sometimes they can spoil things. 

Memorized spells:
2+1+1, 7th – glass strike, prismatic spray, summon monster VII (x2)
3+1, 6th - disintegrate, acid storm, true seeing, summon monster VI
4+1, 5th – fireburst greater, animal growth (x2), wall of stone, summon monster V
4+1, 4th – translocation trick, vortex of teeth, dim door, blast of flame, black tentacles
6+1, 3rd - dispel magic, viper gout, fly, tongues, manyjaws, unluck, summon monster III
6+1, 2nd - glitterdust, baleful transposition, rope trick, rainbow beam, detect thoughts, web, summon monster II,
6+1, 1st - grease, benign transposition (x2), true strike, buzzing bee, nerve skitter, summon monster I
4, 0 - detect magic (x4)
[/sblock]After waking Canthan finishes his preparations and journeys with the others to speak with the General. "We are here at Yangava's pleasure." He replies to the general's question looking to another before continuing.
[sblock=OOC] Canthan has enough common sense to realise that he is not the most diplomatic person.  He will continue to speak if noone else chooses to however [/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 20, 2007)

[sblock=nighttime]Big swiftly grabs his axe as the door to his room opens and stares at the form as she enters his room.  As he mulls over whether this is some form of romantic payment she speaks and Big sighs. 
"Assuming I could trust a word you said and this wasn't just some form of demonic test I wouldn't even know where to start lady.  Mama always told me to beware beautiful women who come in the night and none of her sayings have failed me so far." 

Big muses for a moment.  "Well go ahead and say your piece I guess it can't hurt and it's not like I'm gonna get anymore sleep anyway tonight."[/sblock]

Big stares at the mutilated body of the General and wonders what could have caused so much damage to such a thing.  Clashing his greataxe against his breastplate he says, "Her ladyship is vexxed with this group of mortals since they have a relic of some kind preventing you from getting at them.  She wants us to go in and fetch it for her.  That's all I know."


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

> "Do you know why you are here?"



Aeryk remains quiet afterall the General most likely didn't want a reply in the first place. Such a creature makes many assumptions and more then likely would view any answer given as only brushing the surface.

He listens to Big's reply and wonders if that answers the question asked. Why were we fetching the item and what did those sending us want with it? When people guard things there are usually a couple of motivations. Most commonly the protectors view it as valuable but sometimes there is a reverse to that thinking sometimes you guard something because the item is far more valuable to someone else... someone that shouldn't have it.  Aeryk recalls a card game he once played as a boy. You don't pick up the "jester" to complete your hand you pick it to stop your opponent from completing their's.

So, do I know why I am here? Only the surface details and most likely the General would keep it that way.


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 22, 2007)

"We are here because, at various times, various methods of transportation have efficiently conveyed us to this very spot at this very time.

If you mean what are we to accomplish, what Big said.  Plus, we get to kill elves and duergar.

By the way, cool appearance."


Mystic still would like more information on the relic, he reflects.  However, he realizes that the General will probably be stingy with the info.  He sighs mentally and prepares to go along for the ride.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 25, 2007)

"Succinctly put, yes." The general answers you all. "You are to aid in the retrieveal of the Heart of Ar Sisha, the artifact being used by the High Circle of Kremishar to ward Cel Candon against the undead and bolster the fortress defenses against magical ingress. You will accomplish that task by breaking the Circle, believed to hide here." The general marks the map before him with a blackened claw.
Two cloaked skeletal forms appear trough a side-door at an unvoiced cue from the Balor, one of them carrying a case of scrolls and vials. "To overcome the High Circle and the Queen of Autumn Her Ladyship has decided to give you some magical assistance", one of the liches hisses deferrentially, handing the case to Canthan.* "Use it wisely." The other lich rolls up the map on the table and hands it to William, a sinister glint in its eye when its fingers brush up against his.

ooc: If there's nothing more to say...

The two liches move to flank the General as he pulls open a portable hole and brings out a crystalline sphere swimming with a thousand tiny motes of white light. Holding the sphere in his massive hands he wordlessly bends his will towards it as the liches begin to chant. Suddenly the room seems to twist and bend around you as you are enveloped in a miasma of overwhelming evil, paralyzing you with intense nausea, soon turning to fear and pain and agony. Unable to scream and even to move you can only look on as the spell begins to warp your bodies and horridly also your minds. The sphere begins to crack in the Generals claws as the lights speed their frenzied dance, flare up and ever faster begin to vanish. The power builds, and you can no longer sense the passage of time, your surroundings or even your own selves. One moment you're standing frozen before the general the next you're in another chamber deep beneath the earth.
 As you begin to regain your composure you take in the burned and cracked elven stone-works, lit from the inside with a bleak flickering fluorescent light. Mouldered furniture litter the room and in a corner lies something that may once have been a cat. On one end of the room a door of beaten copper stands slightly ajar and in the floor and ceiling above it a dark fissure (a couple of feet wide) dissapears into unknown depths. It seems you have finally reached Cel-Candon.

*
[sblock=Canthan]ooc: The Case contains three scrolls of Altered Disjunction (does not destroy items, only suppresses them for 1d6 rounds, otherwise identical to Mords Disjunction), two scrolls of Anti Magic Zone and two scrolls of Spell Turning. It also contains crystal vials containing the equivalent of 25 average souls.* [/sblock] 
*One average soul, or soul-unit, can be used as a component in spell casting or item-construction equivelent to 500 XP or to allow a caster to spontaneously use any known Metamagic feat at no additional charge.


[sblock=Big at night]
The female laughs, a light pearly laugh that sends shivers down your spine. "I do not expect you to trust me, warrior, I only ask you to consider my words and act as your conscience dictates. Yangava would not give you the same freedom, I assure you of that."  She walks closer, pressing her body close towards yours heedless of the way her flesh yields wetly around your axe. "Mokninchel would bind you to Her cause with magic, failing to see the weakness of such means, but his magic is nothing compared to mine. My power will not bind you, but set you free, and with the right choice made I offer you a better sanctuary." She stops to cough up a bubble of blood, and you're suddenly struck by her unnatural beauty. "She will not be able to visit you in the night while you are under my protection." Removing the amulet around her neck she puts it in your hand. "Wear this in the General's precense and your mind will be safe. Remember me, and remember: The Heart of Ar Sisha must be destroyed or a war will sweep this world that makes the Godswar seem like children fighting in the sand-box. No mortal will survive that war, not even the dead." With one last caress of your face the spirit leaves her body. Her lips move mutely as she looks at you in horror, then falls dead into the spreading stain of blood on the floor.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 26, 2007)

"To state the obvious, we have arrived," remarks the Mystic.  "Now, where to?"


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 26, 2007)

Aeryk takes a moment to shake off the effects of being magically transported and then goes to work searching the room for any threats. If this "High Circle of Kremishar" expects an attack they have no doubt taken some precautions. Drawing an occular lens from his pack, Aeryk begins to sweep the room looking for any sign of traps or magical defences. As he looks about he absently speaks to himself. "So here we are in Cel-Candon... Trying to find an artifact that our demon lords can't get... Any of you ever wondered which side of this struggle is the right one?" Aeryk continues to search for any threat in the room.

[sblock=Skills]Search using Lens of Detection +22
*Edit*: _Just realized Aeryk doesn't have the Trapfinding ability. I guess I can only find mundane traps DC 20 or lower. Whoops..._[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 26, 2007)

"There is no right side. And if there was who cares? There's only death or survival." Kaj growls. Leaning against the wall he looks weak and tired. Ysande puts her hand on his shoulder in a concerned gesture, but he shrugs her off. Something unspoken pass between them before she turns to look at the map in William's hands.
"I believe we're here, in the guest apartments on the highest sub-level. Transporting us here would take less energy than taking us further down and would lessen the chances that the defenders would detect our arrival. Judging by the map it seems this level is fairly ruined and it seems unlikely we would face much resistance here. All these fissures and chasms would make defending this level too difficult for such a small force. Here,"  she points at the central stairway, "we should expect some opposition, though. Perhaps we should try to find another way?"
ooc:
I'll make you a map, if I can't find a god one online.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2007)

William and the lich both held onto the map for a moment, eyes locked in hatred before the lich finally returned to cast the spell.  Once it was over, William found himself leaning heavily on his staff.  "such power.."  He whispered sadly to himself.  How could one man ever hope to overcome it?



> "So here we are in Cel-Candon... Trying to find an artifact that our demon lords can't get... Any of you ever wondered which side of this struggle is the right one?"




William looked up at Aeryk, a flare of hope in his eyes.  Maybe not just one man after all, though he kept his thoughts to himself as Ysande moves towards him.  With a steadying breath, the knight stood and unfurled the map.  After the intense vileness of that last room, she actually didn't seem all that bad.  He shook his head to clear that thought.  Evil was evil, after all... wasn't it?


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 27, 2007)

"I have wondered.  Hard, and often,"says the Mystic.

Could this artifact, this item that the demon lords obviously feared, be key to restoring the Balance and returning them to the pits whence they came?  A small shimmer of hope gleamed...but would the demon lords trust a third party with anything that could hurt their power? Mystic didn't think so...but yet...


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 27, 2007)

“That was not entirely comfortable.”  Canthan quips as he steadies his head against his hand as he regains his faculties. “However it demonstrated a weakness of our host, though their magic can push through some of the wards they cannot.” 

Canthan listens to Aeryk as he scans the room, responding in turn, “The right side is the path we choose to follow, it is something we determine with every choice we make, therefore it is a matter of ones personal perspective.”   

“What do any of you know of the Heart of Ar Sisha?” Canthan questions, “Or for that matter, the Well of the World?”   _What is their link... Is the Heart powering the Well... Can the Heart and the Well be used to raze Aeil-Candon... Can the Heart waken a dead god..._ Canthan muses.


[sblock=OOC Nephtys]
I posted the folllowing while in Aeil-Candon  but you did not reply. Cast Detect Magic and check out the room. After it has been made secure or if it is secure Canthan will cast Legend Lore. "What secrets have you been hiding these past centuries behind your walls and from your demonic caretakers?"

Please let me now if you would like me to refrain from using divinations often. Sometimes they can spoil things. I anticipate casting it again in Cel-Candon. I am looking to add to my knowledge base so I/we know more about what/who we may face and the history of where we are. A little more than what we currently know and more than a map would reveal.

Knowledge check for heart of Ar Sisha. Not sure what it would be so I list them all. Knowledge (arcana) +23, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +12, Knowledge (nature) +12, Knowledge (the planes) +23, Knowledge (geography) +12, Knowledge (religion) +12[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 27, 2007)

Mystic will wait and see what the others volunteer.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 28, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> “What do any of you know of the Heart of Ar Sisha?” Canthan questions, “Or for that matter, the Well of the World?”   _What is their link... Is the Heart powering the Well... Can the Heart and the Well be used to raze Aeil-Candon... Can the Heart waken a dead god..._ Canthan muses.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC Nephtys]
> ...




"I think Ar Sisha was an ancient deity..." Ysande anwers uncertainly, pale but trying her best not to show any weakness. "Dead long before the Godswar. He might have been one of the Lords of Light, whatever that means. If the artifact is actually the heart of the God there's no telling how powerful it could be."  
[sblock=Canthan]
Sorry about that. Hmm, I don't really mind divinations, I'm just worried that I give away too much too soon...
For the first divination you come up blank, well nearly. The demons have been in Aeil-Candon for 20 years and there's probably nothing about the place that can be learned with magic they have not already divined. You learn a quite a few sordid little secrets, a cascade of scenes both tragic, disgusting and comical, but nothing immediately useful.

You know nothing about the Heart of Ar Sisha that you haven't learned in the last 24 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Oct 28, 2007)

_Good.  Very Good. The kind of thing I've been looking for._ thinks the Mystic.

[sblock=OOC Nephtys]
Knowledge (arcana) +23, Knowledge (planar) +28, Knowledge (dungeoneering)+23, Knowledge (religion)+25,

What does Mystic know about the Heart of Ar Sisha, the well, and the religion of Ar Sisha?
[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 28, 2007)

Aeryk looks to the Kaj and smiles, he has said thouse words to himself a thousand times.  "You sound like me... recent events got me questioning some stuff... in the end I guess survival is the best option. Still there are times when you wish for better."  After a quiet pause he turns to the group with a different tone.  "Ok enough of that... what's our first move?"


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 28, 2007)

[sblock=night]Big stares at the beautiful corpse at his feet while holding the necklace she gave him.  "Just when you think this can't get any weirder" he murmurs.

After looking at the necklace for a while, studying it for any kind of properties that he can discover, he shrugs and puts it on under his clothing.  If the demons want to fight each other and give him gifts during their struggles he'll accept what he can.  He'll just have to be careful for the inevitable double-cross.  Big then spends a minute going over the body for anything valuable or that might show her identity.  Then he'll he'll begin looking for an easy way to dispose of the body.  Throw it out a window, down a deep latrine, etc.  If nothing presents itself he'll just toss her under the bed and cover her with a spare blanket.

Knowledgesionics check = 26 (28 if involving psychic warrior powers which I doubt) [/sblock]

Big stares around as everyone finishes warping in.  Pulling out his axe he looks around in the gloom and murmurs, "And so it starts..."

"Mama always said there was no such thing as sides.  People just work for themselves and sometimes you end up working together." Though Big's voice is slightly sad when he says this his eyes are hard as the rock walls of the fissures around him.  

"No reason to fight if we don't have to, let's look for another way down that won't be boobytrapped and guarded all to hell."


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 29, 2007)

The Map:

The map of the level you're probably on looks much like a flower of five petals, each one identical. In the center of each petal a straight wide avenue leads to the central hub where the only marked staircase is located, from these avenues at regular intervals a network of streets branch outwards in a perfect symmetry of gentle curves trough the petal interrupted here and there by larger open spaces. Besides a few ventilation ducts and water pipes the petals are only connected with eachothers on the map trough the large central chamber. The map obviously precedes the fall, and doesn't show the cracks and chasms you've already seen evidence of.
It seems likely there would be several hidden passageways both up, down and between the petals (for tactical reasons as well as simple convenience), but these are not marked on the map.

--

[sblock=Big at night]

As she dies most of the woman's unearthly beauty fades away, leaving only a pretty girl dead on the floor. After some work with the axe she fits pretty well down the latrine.
-
Learning anything definate about the necklace will take a few appropriate spells or powers, but Big suspects it could be magical, probably a mind-protective effect with limited charges.

Since you wore the amulet when Mokninchel transported the group to Cel Candon the gease
does not apply to you:...
[/sblock]

As the pain and chock of the torturous teleportation to Cel Candon subsides you begin to feel a sense of unease. Something is not quite right, something about yourselves has changed. It's subtle at first, but soon becomes impossible to ignore. The epic spell that transported you here has also both armed you for your task and bound you to it.*

Ysande pales, then shrugs the feeling off. "I suppose a total trust from their side was too much to expect."


[sblock=ooc]
 You all have a +2 profane bonus to Con and Dex. William, Big and Aeryk have gained a +4 profane bonus to strength, while the spellcasters have gained the same bonus to their primary spellcasting stat. You all also have a +2 profane bonus to AC and saves, as well as a gease to complete your mission as ordered. You don't know the duration.

oooc: Sorry if you fell this is a bit heavy-handed. There may still be ways to get around the gease.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Oct 29, 2007)

"Well trust a bunch of elves to make a flower city..." Big sighs to himself as he peers around the cracks trying to discover where exactly they are in relation to the map.

"Anyone here any good at scouting and traps and such?  If so why don't you take a look around and let us know whats going on in the vicinity.    If the Queen of Autumn is as dangerous as they implied we should probably avoid scrying spells since she probably has the area warded for that kind of thing."

So saying Big moves to cover wherever the main entrance looks to be.  As he lays in wait his outline ripples and morphs taking on the appearance of the rocks around him and a faint scent of some desert flower lingers momentarily in the air.

[sblock=ooc]Big casts _chameleon_ and hides near a likely entrance looking out readying an action to hack up anything bad coming through.  62/63 pp remaining[/sblock] [sblock=hide modifier if necessary] (if it matters his hide check with the spell is +3 dex - 3 armor + 10 spell for a total of +10)[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC  My daughter is pretty ill so I will not be able to post something meaningful till 10/30 (Tuesday). Sorry.


----------



## Nephtys (Oct 30, 2007)

ooc:

Sorry to hear that. I hope she's better now.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 31, 2007)

"Apparently we are bound to to the task of breaking the High Circle of Kremishar." Canthan voices,however his thoughts continue. _Whether that entails the breaking or manipulation of the Heart of Ar Sisha is to be determined._ 

"I agree, Kaj or Aeryk should take the lead and scout ahead."

OOC Thanks. She is better thanks to modern chemistry but still pretty ill. 20 months old and already barking like a seal.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 31, 2007)

"Although I would love to serve as your scout I am afraid that I am lacking in the ability to find arcane wards."  Aeryk looks at Kaj with the assumption that the demonkin will do the honours. At the same time relieved that he doesn't need to "lead the charge".


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 1, 2007)

"I'd do it, but I can't find traps & wards."

OOC: Sorry about non-posting. Can't post for the next two or three days, either.  I'm busy.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 1, 2007)

When Kaj notices that some of you are looking at him he tries and fails to wipe a pained grimace off his face. "Fine, I'll do it. I wish they'd just turn of that damn buzzing."   None of you hear anything. Ysande looks concerned. "Is it really that bad. I had hoped..." "I'm a half-fiend in a place that eats fiends alive. What do you think? But I knew the risk. It's my choice, not yours." with that he turns and walks out the door.

The corridor is quiet, sterile, its walls flickering in the same cold fluorescent light as in the room, leaving few shadows to hide in. You walk for a long time, creeping forwards slowly, trying to use what little cover the gently curved walls and the fallen rubble provide. At a crossroads of your corridor and a step-wide chasm you suddenly hear noices coming from below. It sounds like voices, but you can't quite make out what they are saying. Kaj kneels by the chasm, trying to listen in, when something flies up and attaches itself to his face, choking his scream. Suddenly the corridor goes black, thunderous with the sounds of many many wings.

Initiative:

Big 23
Ysande 16
William 16
Enemies: 14
Mystic 14
Aeryk 13
Kaj 10
Canthan 8


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 1, 2007)

OOC Do you want an action posting in the order of initiative, ie Big, Ysande, William... or any post will do. Is the corridor 'black' due to a darkness effect or can we see shapes?


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 2, 2007)

Big curses as Kaj lets out a muffled scream and everything goes dark.  He quickly dodges to the side of the corridor, getting out of the way for any companions behind him who want to move forward.  Big sheathes his axe and sticks his hand into the bag at his waist pulling out a long slim rod which glows brightly.

[sblock=ooc]Move action to get out of way and sheathe axe, standard action to reach into pouch and pull out _everglowing torch_ [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 2, 2007)

Aeryk swiftly moves to the edge of the corridor and slides his _goggles of night_ over his eyes, hoping that will penatrate the darkness. He takes a defensive stance against the wall with his blades at the ready.
[sblock=OOC]Using combat expertise: -5 to attack, +5 dodge bonus to AC[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 2, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> OOC Do you want an action posting in the order of initiative, ie Big, Ysande, William... or any post will do. Is the corridor 'black' due to a darkness effect or can we see shapes?



ooc:
Any order will do. It's black as in Darkness [checking SRD... which I guess isn't really black at all.] Well, I'm house-ruling it so the Darkness effects in fact make it dark. You need Darkvision or some way to counter the darkness affect or you see nothing.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 3, 2007)

The darkness parts before Big's Everglowing Torch as suddenly as it appeared and with the noice of fluttering wings rising to a crescendo you can now see what you're facing, a swarming mass of oversised black insects that Mystic and Canthan recognize as a rarer and deadlier breed of Stirge.
Seeing the effect the Torch had on the creatures Ysande calls forth an incandescent cloud of glittering specks of dust into the midst of the swarm as she pulls back from the chasm, sending some of them reeling, but more still pass their blinded brethren. William steps forth, and before his staff a swath of the stirges get turned into a chunky pulp. And with their attention turned to him he is left to face the onslaught.
The first one that tries to get past his guard takes a glancing blow to a wing and lands wounded on his chest, another one lands on his shoulder, yet another on his head and his hip, others try in vain to get trough the holy warriors defenses and others still turn from William to easier targets. But four are bad enough, for one after the other he can feel their proboscis go trough his skin and begin to feed. As his blood is drained away William turns white. (William -8 Con)
 And before you have truly realised the danger you're in they are among you, some of them battered down before they reach you but many others, too many, land and begin to feed. Kaj disappears from your sight, convered by a living carpet of the shiny black vermin (-10 Con), while they seem to dislike the smell of Canthan and avoid him altogether. Three land on Mystic (-5 Con) and on Aeryk, though he successfully dodges some, one of them thrusts its proboscis into his mouth in a perverse kiss as it forces its way past his teeth and into his tongue (-6 Con). But Big, the largest target, gets hit worst of all. Of the six stirges that attack him one lands broken on the floor while five of them drinks deep from his veins (-11 Con). Ysande, having retreated to the back, still doesn't manage to avoid her share as two stirges land on her (-3 Con). Others still, as many or more than you have already faced swarm up toward you from the chasm.


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 3, 2007)

OOC: How are you ruling polymorph?


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 3, 2007)

Canthan gazes out and recognizes the precarious situation. I an act of self preservation he acts first to keep himself from harm. He moves forward trying to place himself in a central location close to the others while focusing on avoiding the flying beasts and begins chanting. He is quickly surrounded by summoned creatures, these horrors resemble lions except rather than a mane of hair a mane of tentacle writhe about their head that continues down their back and hooked tentacles surround a toothy maw where there would normally be whiskers. A single large eye flanked by multiple smaller eyes gaze out in what appears to be a fixed stare. "Protect me from the flying creatures. Do not allow them past to attack me. Let my companions through to join me. " He then yells out, "Join up on my position, my companions will not attack you. If you do not, I will not be able to attack offensively without injuring you! "

[sblock=Action]
Cast on the defensive (Check=35) Summon Monster VI and summon 1d4+1 creatures from the Summon Monster IV list.  I will apply the feat sudden maximize to the spell to ensure I get all 5 creatures. Summoned creatures, +2 DC to dispell, +6 Str and Con (incorporated in stats below), Summon spells 1 std action as opposed to full round. I will summon them around my person to ensure I do not get attacked by the stirges.

Pseudonatural lions 
Size/Type:  	Large Animal
Hit Dice: 	5d8+10+15 (47 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 	15 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+12
Attack: 	Claw +10 melee (1d4+8)
Full Attack: 	2 claws +10 melee (1d4+8) and bite +5 melee (1d8+4)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Pounce, improved grab, rake 1d4+2, DR 5/magic
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent
Saves: 	Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 27, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: 	Balance +7, Hide +3*, Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +5
Feats: 	Alertness, Run[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 4, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> OOC: How are you ruling polymorph?




ooc:
I'm not sure I understand the question. What do you want to do that's not covered by the spells description?
[sblock=spoiler]Also, at the rate they are bleeding some of the party dry perhaps some damaging aoe-spells would come in handy, unless that cure would be worse than the disease...[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 5, 2007)

OOC I will be traveling for work this week. The hotel I am staying at has internet service so posting should not be a problem, it just may be slow.

Got service. I should be able to post daily or as necessary. Should I post my round 2 action or wait till the bugs act since my init is after theirs?


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 6, 2007)

Big staggers 5' closer to the lions and sweeps the insects from his body with all his strength, stuggling to kill them before they finish draining his blood.  "Whatever your gonna do, do it fast or we're all bug bait!" he calls.

[sblock=ooc] power attack for 5 and using _Deep Impact_ on my secondary attack.

I fumbled the first hit with a one and got a 13 with my second touch attack.  :\ 

damage for the second hit is 11 dam [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 6, 2007)

Kaj throws himself backwards from his crouching position in what looks more like a dying man's convulsion than a calculated move. His back hits the floor hard, cracking his skull but crushing some of the Stirges covering him beneath 300 pounds of maddened half-demon. Bellowing in rage he draws heavily on the heritage of what remains of his blood and unleashes a filthy grey wave of demonic energy into the chasm before him, letting the edges of the foul spell envelop himself.  
The Blight is devastating to the vermin, withering some of them down into empty husks while others simply melt. Even those not killed outright are horribly wounded, covered in blisters or with parts of their flesh shattered. Scores of them plummet wingless down into the chasm, and Kaj is covered with a flood of his own blood as the stirges on him burst like overripe fruit.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 6, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Aeryk, though he successfully dodges some, one of them thrusts its proboscis into his mouth in a perverse kiss as it forces its way past his teeth and into his tongue (-6 Con).



Wanting to wretch, Aeryk brings his dagger up to his cheek and stabs at the intruding creature upon his face! Being careful not to sever his own nose.

[sblock=Dice and Stuff]Dagger of Wounding - Total: 22 Damage: 6
This does not include any penalty for it being grappled on my face please adjust as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 7, 2007)

ooc:
I need actions from Mystic, Ysande and William before the stirges turn comes around again.


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 7, 2007)

OOC: There are about a zillion different errata for polymorph, which one are you using?

Mystic will polymorph into a young red dragon.
 I'd post stats but I'm not sure which errata we're using.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 7, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> OOC: There are about a zillion different errata for polymorph, which one are you using?
> 
> Mystic will polymorph into a young red dragon.
> I'd post stats but I'm not sure which errata we're using.




ooc: I find it impossible to keep up with all the errata so I just use the spells the way they are written in the SRD 3,5 http://www.d20srd.org/ 
By the SRD you don't get supernatural or spell-like abilities, so you don't get the breath-weapon but you gain its natural AC (which technically won't help against the stirges since they use grapple and touch attacks), the dragons physical ability scores and its attack- and movement forms. 
The thick hide should probably help you (I'll have to house-rule that somehow)...


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 7, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I need actions from Mystic, Ysande and William before the stirges turn comes around again.




Ok. I will post my action after theirs. Hopefully I can cast an area spell but who knows...


----------



## Autumn (Nov 7, 2007)

Ysande wants to scream, wants to vomit, wants to rip the disgusting creatures from herself and then huddle in a corner somewhere. 

 But after all, she's quite used to the idea of sacrificing her own wants and needs on the altar of expedience. With a shudder of revulsion she ignores the vile insects, knowing that she can withstand their feeding a little longer. The same can't be said for some of her more heavily-afflicted companions. Her first instinct is to aid Kaj, but the unleashing of his unholy power seems to have brought his situation more or less into stability. 

  Big, on the other hand, still seems to be in serious trouble. Covered in the vermin, it doesn't look like he'll be able to stand their attentions for long. Thinking fast, she grabs the leather tube from her belt and sorts deftly through its contents. It only takes a moment to retrieve what she needs, the scrolls already organised for easy access in an emergency like this one. She closes the distance to Big and reaches out to rest one hand on his arm between two of the bloodsucking creeps. Her other hand holds the scroll, which begins to glow and disintegrate as she incants its text. 

 The resulting spell boosts Big's toughness. It's a quick fix, but with luck it might just enable him to hold on long enough to deal with the oversized mosquitoes before they drain him dry.


OOC: Use a scroll of _Bear's Endurance_ on Big. +4 Con for 3 minutes.


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: Plus I'll fly up.

We'll have to wait till the weekend for Mystic-dragon stats, as I don't have the time now.  Sorry.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 9, 2007)

*OOC: OK, here's the thing: They're currently grappling me.  You can automatically succeed on a touch attack against someone grappling you, so Can I use my Devastating Touch on all of them?  (Devastating Touch: Deal damage with Lay on hands.. 1 for 1.  NON-Evil creatures get a will save DC 23 to halve damage).  
Essentially I'd like William to 'channel his holy energy into the bloodsuckers' and blow them up.  Can I? *


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: OK, here's the thing: They're currently grappling me.  You can automatically succeed on a touch attack against someone grappling you, so Can I use my Devastating Touch on all of them?  (Devastating Touch: Deal damage with Lay on hands.. 1 for 1.  NON-Evil creatures get a will save DC 23 to halve damage).
> Essentially I'd like William to 'channel his holy energy into the bloodsuckers' and blow them up.  Can I? *



ooc:
Well, you're already touching them, so I don't see why not. Go ahead.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 10, 2007)

William channels his holy energy through his very being.  "Get OFF me, vermin!" He growls as his anger becomes pain and death for everything touching him before fleeing, trying his best not to stumble in his weakened condition.

[sblock=ooc]
Channel 10 damage into each one.  DC23 will save for half.
Assuming I kill them, I run.  If I don't kill them, I die.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC: Shoot, the breath weapon is su, not ex as I thought.  I'll change my action.

Mystic concentrates, calling forth the insane tentacles of the entities of which Man Should Not Know, but feeling foolish for not preparing any Big Bangy Spells

OOC: Casting Evard's Black Tentacles on as many stirges as I can without hitting my compatriots.  

[sblock=spells prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, cure light wounds (2), snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person,
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, (1 used)
4- polymorph, confusion, enervation, phantasmal killer, restoration
5- heal, summon monster V, slay living, baleful polymorph,
6- magic jar, quickened hold person [heightened to 6th level], empowered enervation,
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 12, 2007)

Initiative:

Big 23 
Ysande 16 
William 16 
Enemies: 14
Mystic 14 
Aeryk 13 
Kaj 10
Canthan 8 

Even as the first wave of the bloodthirsty insects hit the party Mystic strikes back swiftly and ruthlessly. A field of black tentacles spring up around him, grasping and pummelling allies and enemies alike. Dozens of stirges are swatted out of the air while others are crushed against their victims, their bloated bodies popping like balloons all at once spray-painting the corridor with blood. A few lucky ones remain, either dying in a tentacles grasp or dodging frantically, while some half-broken pests still remain attached to their victims, their murderous instincts compelling them to draw blood to the very end. Even so, Mystic can allow himself a moments satisfaction even as his own tentacles turn against him too, crushing him slowly in their grasp. (-7 hp)

With a disgusted fury Aeryk stabs his dagger into the creature violating his face and cuts it in half, sending a gush of blood back into his mouth as a couple of tentacles grabs ahold of him and bashes him repeatedly against the ceiling, but doing little real damage. (-5 hp) 

Kaj throws himself backwards from his crouching position in what looks more like a dying man's convulsion than a calculated move. His back hits the floor hard, cracking his skull but crushing some of the Stirges covering him beneath 300 pounds of maddened half-demon. Bellowing in rage he draws heavily on the heritage of what remains of his blood and unleashes a filthy grey wave of demonic energy into the chasm before him, letting the edges of the foul spell envelop himself.  
The Blight is devastating to the vermin, withering some of them down into empty husks while others simply melt. Even those not killed outright are horribly wounded, covered in blisters or with parts of their flesh shattered. Scores of them plummet wingless down into the chasm, and Kaj is covered with a flood of his own blood as the stirges on him burst like overripe fruit. Breathing heavily, overcome by blood-loss and the affliction of this place he barely manages to roll out of the tentacles reach.

Unconcerned as the tentacles grab him by the waist with abnormal strength (-8hp) Canthan musters his will and conjures up ten pairs of what appears to be flying disembodied human jaws. Passing untouched trough the chaotic mess of tentacles they reach their targets and begin to feast. A faint impression of taste reach Canthan as one by one the unengaged stirges are torn apart and devoured.

The tentacles around Big crush four of the stirges on his body and while the distraction causes him to miss his first attack the second try smashes the last insect into a pulp. Tearing the tentacles off himself he takes a step towards Canthan.

Ysande, carried aloft by Mystic's spell finds herself prevented from any act of altruism. Being strangled (-7 hp) and with her fine dress stained by the juices of a crushed insect she stabs into the other stirge with her dagger wounding but not killing it. 

William side-steps the tentacles as they rip away two of his stirges. In a holy rage he sends a wave of divine power into the two still drinking his blood, withering their frail bodies into blood-soaked dust.

--

Stirge-summary:

Remaining bloodsucking stirges from last round:
Mystic: 1
Ysande: 1

Non-grappled stirges within the area of the tentacles: 0

Grappled striges within the area of the tentacles: 9

Stirges in the chasm: ?, but not very many.

Dead stirges: ?, quite a few.

The stirges round coming up...

The noice of the stirges dying is deafening in contrast to the silence that reigned before, a buzzing like the death-throes of a million flies. The cries, exclamations and spellcastings of their prey, the throbbing and rustling of the tentacles, even Canthan's biting jaws all send their echoes down the stark and empty passages around you. They die for nothing, but they leave you weakened.
When two of the stirges have drunk their fill of Ysande and Mystic (-1 Con Ysande. -2 Con Mystic) they detatch themselves and fly away, and no new stirges take their place. Even mindless they can still know the instinctual fear of self-preservation, and though the scent of blood drives them onwards they will not pass into the reach of those foul alien tentacles that fill the corridor ahead. Most of them are dead, but a handful, perhaps a bare dozen await you in the air inside the chasm.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC previous action]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> (ooc: Gli'jar, are you still summonning those lions? They'll still work as a meat-shield for you, but won't be as effective and as needed as when you made your post.)



Understood and no I will not summon the creatures. Mystic's action modifies my action. See my action below. I am acting under the assumption that I *cannot* cast an AOE spell without injuring anyone. Let me know I can modify yet again with an AOE spell. [/sblock]Canthan watches as his comrades are sucked dry by the probing proboscis of the stirges, then tossed about by the black tentacles as they try to bat the offending beasts away. _I can kill them all but at what cost..._ Canthan thinks as he looks around at his comrades before acting. Canthan moves in a position to avoid the tentacles and speaks the arcane formulae and then clamps his teeth together in a biting gesture. Several disembodied jaws appear and streak towards the non-grappled stirges. [sblock=OOC action] Cast Manyjaws sudden maximized, DC22 reflex for half. Each jaw is a force effect doing 1d6, 10 pairs are summoned forth. Have 2 pairs attack each of the non-grappled stirges for 2d6 dmg each (12 dmg since maxamized, 6 on a successful save). Duration is concentration, up to 3 rnds which I will try and maintain depending on what happens next.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 13, 2007)

The Mystic attempts to get to Big to use restoration on him.

OOC: Concentration 1d20+17=30
Grapple 1d20+4=15


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 13, 2007)

> With a disgusted fury Aeryk stabs his dagger into the creature violating his face and cuts it in half, sending a gush of blood back into his mouth as a couple of tentacles grabs ahold of him and bashes him repeatedly against the ceiling, but doing little real damage. (-5 hp)



Aeryk holds on for the ride spitting the blood from his mouth. Struggling to break free he strains to speak: "Canthan... Myst... call of your tendrils!" Unsure whose cursed spell this is.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2007)

William stands ready in case they return, pale-face and weak-kneed.
"Fall back and let us rest a moment before we continue!"

[sblock=ooc]
Readied action to attack any that come near me, Fighting defensively.
Attack: +15, 1d6+10
AC: 30
Con: 2
HP: 35
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 14, 2007)

Canthan continues to focus his efforts on maintaining the spell, sending the jaws against the remaining stirges within the tentacles grasp. "Mystic, dismiss the tentacles before it crushes the life from us." Canthan yells out after he send the jaws to do their work.
[sblock=OOC action] Concentration Check to maintain Manyjaws DC 18, Check result =22 Concentrate to maintain Manyjaws sudden maximized, DC22 reflex for half. Each jaw is a force effect doing 1d6, 10 pairs are summoned forth. Have 2 pairs attack 5 of the grappled stirges for 2d6 dmg each (12 dmg since maxamized, 6 on a successful save). [/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 14, 2007)

Ysande can only squirm helplessly in the tentacle's grasp, letting out an exasperated hiss of pain and frustration. 

"When you're quite finished, Mystic. This is... less than comfortable..."


[sblock=OOC]Grapple 1d20+8 = 9[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 15, 2007)

OOC: Replacing my previous action.  If combat is over then he will cast restoration on Big

"I'm glad you all are enjoying my handiwork so much!" grins the annoying archivist as he dismisses the spell.

"Is anyone badly in need of healing?"


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 15, 2007)

Big drops his glowing stick somewhere where it's not going to fall down a hole or get snatched up by a stirge and pulls out his axe again.  Readying an attack against any more unfriendly fliers he says, "How's Kaj doing?  Also all that ruckus had to alert someone.  We need to find someplace safe to hold up for a bit it looks like.  Anyone have any ideas?"

[sblock=ooc]How badly hurt is Kaj?  Also once combat doesn't look like an immediate problem Big will spend a round to regain his psychic focus.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2007)

Kaj climbs to his feet and comes over, looking distinctly shaky. "I'll live," he says simply, his eyes slipping about to avoid the look of sympathy that Ysande is giving him. 

 She begins to approach and he takes a hesitant step away, still avoiding her eyes. She ignores his diffidence, closes the distance quickly and throws her arms about him, clasping him tightly. For a long moment he resists, scowling darkly, but she doesn't let go. Finally he gives in, letting out a ragged sigh as his arms close around her and he lowers his head down to rest on hers.

 The private moment lingers, until eventually Ysande steps away slightly. She kisses him briefly, gives a conciliatory smile, and then finally turns away. "He's lost a lot of blood," she says to Big. "But he'll hold up for the timebeing. Can either of you mages do anything by way of a safe resting place?"


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 15, 2007)

ooc: When the Mystic dismisses the tentacles on his initiative (directly following the Stirges) you all have plenty of time to wipe out the remaining Stirges in the chasm, but you need some aoe-spells to do it. If you don't you'll have to face another round of blood-sucking (though less severe than the first).


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 15, 2007)

Spits again clearing more blood from his mouth and wiping his chin on his sleeve. "Revolting... I don't suppose we have anyway of detecting if those things left anything behind? Like spores or such? I got a mouth full of one of them and would prefer to avoid any unnatural after effects." Aeryk spits again for good measure.


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 15, 2007)

Big grunts as he eyes the remaining stirges flying around in the cavern and he pulls out his bow.  The various pulleys and counterweights creak as he pulls the succubus hair drawstring to his cheek and the runes on his armor glow and writhe as he activates it's magic to increase his speed tenfold.

[sblock=ooc] Full attack action with the bow and I can use my haste effect to add another attack if necessary. I'm at work right now so I can't use invisible castle because they blocked it so roll for me if you like.     With the arrows and the flying teeth spell I think we can finish most of them before they get too close.  Let me know how many arrows it'll take and how many rounds of _haste_ if it takes more then one round. (and we get more then one round of shots in    )[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I too can use my bow with Big in that regard - Mwk. Comp. Longbow (+3 Str) +16 / +11 / +6 - Damage 1d8+3[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2007)

William leans against the wall, one hand to his neck, stemming the flow of blood.  When the rest are pre-occupied with finishing off the 'mosquitoes from hell', he mutters a short prayer and a brief glow of light stems the flow of blood slightly.
[sblock=ooc]
cast Lesser restoration, 1d4 points 1 con restored.  woo, yay. 
con 3
[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 16, 2007)

Mystic draws and ignites his mace.  (Ignore the restoration).


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 16, 2007)

"Get behind me before your flesh chars."  Canthan calls out as Mystic releases his black tentacles. Canthan stands and steps forward, with a gleeful smile across his face as he weaves his spell. He waits as long as he can before completing the spell summoning forth a cone shaped inferno into the mass of stirges[sblock=ooc] Ready my action so cast blast of flame as soon as the last member has cleared himself from the area (essentially just before the stirges act). Cast Blast of Flame, cone effect, 60'. reflex dc 25, 10d6 dmg[/sblock]







			
				Ysande said:
			
		

> " Can either of you mages do anything by way of a safe resting place?"



Canthan nods. "Lets find somewhere else however before I create the space."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 16, 2007)

ooc: Gli'Jar: Acid Storm or Blast of Flame? Or both?

The Tentacles suddenly vanish, dropping Ysande and Aerik unceremoniously on the floor (-1 hp subdual). Even with Canthans jaws still devouring the insects in the corridor the Stirges above the chasm once again descend towards you, intent on taking part in the feast. They do not get far before Canthan steps forth and raises his hands, calling forth the power of the elements to incinerate them. As the massive gout of (acid/fire) hits them they simply cease to exist, and when it hits the walls even the ashes that remain is buried under a ton of tortured stone as parts of the ceiling collapse with thunderous noise. The floor shakes beneath you and for a moment you fear that you too will be buried or trapped, but when the dust clears you can see that your path over the rubble is not blocked. Somewhere beneath you you can vaguely hear a rumble that mirrors the first, before everything once again falls silent.

ooc: The battle is over .


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Apologies, I jumped the gun a little bit on the end of combat.  I think that I thought all the remaining stirges were retreating, and I took the tentacles' dissmisal as a given. My bad, a little new to this PbP thing. I guess it should be assumed my last post takes place just after the stirge incineration.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 17, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] Apologies, I jumped the gun a little bit on the end of combat.  I think that I thought all the remaining stirges were retreating, and I took the tentacles' dissmisal as a given. My bad, a little new to this PbP thing. I guess it should be assumed my last post takes place just after the stirge incineration.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]That's no problem at all, I assumed so already. It's better that you post your high-quality posts when you feel up to it than that you slavishly try to fit into the order of the initiative. [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Gli'Jar: Acid Storm or Blast of Flame? Or both?




Sorry, I meant blast of flame. Acid storm reference was an artifact.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 17, 2007)

Mystic casts the restoration on Big.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 20, 2007)

Mystic casts the restoration and Big regains his vigour. Mystic himself, however, still looks most like a waking corpse, which is only slightly better than Kaj's appearance. None of the others are completely unscathed, and the only one in shape for another fight is Big.

Deciding to find somewhere safe to set up your dimensional shelter you clamber over the debris and continue along the corridor (I guess). Turning left at the next crossing you come to a narrower side-corridor where you, after passing the apartments nearest the crossing you pick a random door and step trough.

The tiny apartments smells pungently of decay. The floor and walls are covered by a carpet of mold and a rotting week-old piece of meat that looks almost humanoid in shape hang from a hook in the diningroom ceiling, dripping with foul water that pools on the floor beneath it. All the furniture in the entire apartment is violently broken and the walls in the bedroom are caked with excrement, but the place seems abandoned for now.


--

Summary: (I think this is correct, feel free to make your own calculations.)

Aeryk:....C: 8/12+2: HP 32/76
Con:-6
HP:-5
Big:.......C: 18/16+2: HP 81/81
Con:-11+11
HP:
Canthan:C: 16/14+2: HP 72/80
Con:-0
HP:-8
Kaj:.......C: 3/15: HP 5/49
Con:-2-10
HP:-2
Mystic:..C: 5/12+2: HP 8/80
Con:-5-2
HP:-7
William:..C: 4/10+2: HP 35/100
Con:-8
HP:
Ysande:.C: 10/12+2: HP 53/86
Con:-3-1
HP:-7

(The +2 to con (and dex, etc) is from Mokninchel's spell,)


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 20, 2007)

Mystic casts heal on William.  "Can we set up the dimensional hidey-hole now?  Besides Big and William, none of us are in shape for a proper battle (damn stirges), and I am out of high-powered healing.", he says, casting cure light wounds on himself and Kaj.

[spells prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, (2 used)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, (1 used)
4- polymorph, confusion, enervation, phantasmal killer, (1 used)
5-summon monster V, slay living, baleful polymorph, (1 used)
6- magic jar, quickened hold person [heightened to 6th level], empowered enervation,
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]

CLW rolls: 1d8+5=7, 1d8+5=10
The seven is for Mystic, the ten for Kaj.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 21, 2007)

"As likely a place as any although I would have preferred someplace with a warm bath." Canthan bemoans as he looks around the room."Follow me up." Canthan quickly follows as he gestures, throwing a rope into the air as he finishes the last arcane syllable.

OOC Cast Ropetrick


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I think you might be forgetting about the +2 Profane bonus to Con everybody has from the epic teleport buff, Nephtys? Anyhow, that aside the net Con and HP loss look right for Ysande and Kaj.[/sblock]

 Ysande produces a slender ivory wand and uses its power to minister to her own wounds, as well as anybody else who could still benefit after Mystic is through with his healing. 

 She watches as Canthan casts, and gives a wry smile. "And here was me hoping for a _Magnificent Mansion_..."


 [sblock=CLW rolls]
 -3 - Ysande healed 3 hp, 4 damage remains
 -3 - Ysande healed 3 hp, 1 damage remains
 -6 - Aeryk healed 6 hp, no damage remains
 - 4 - Canthan healed 4 hp, 4 damage remains
 - 9 - Canthan healed 9 hp, no damage remains

 = 5 charges used.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 22, 2007)

Mystic climbs the rope and goes to sleep.  When he awakens he will prepare the following: 

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt
4- enervation, phantasmal killer, restoration (3)
5-summon monster V, baleful polymorph, heal (2),
6- magic jar, quickened hold person [heightened to 6th level], empowered enervation,
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]

He will use the heals and restorations to heal everyone of their ability damage.


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 22, 2007)

Big will wait until everyone is up the rope before he attempts to clean up any tracks leading to their make shift lair.  He'll _Dimension Slip_ from as far as he can to holding on the rope to prevent there being ANY tracks within 60' or so the rope's position.  (Or as far as he can warp if there is not enough space to make a 60' jump.) He'll then wait and listen while inside to see if he hears anything before he rests.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 23, 2007)

The night, or perhaps early morning, passes without incident in the cramped but not too uncomfortable confines of the Rope Trick. You sleep, wake, and prepare your spells for the day. Between Mystic and Ysande, and your own natural recuperation, you emerge from the dimensional sanctuary in full health.  
The apartment smells even worse to your freshly rested senses than it did yesterday, and you can now spot the movement of thousands of tiny worms and insects crawling in the filth. Aeryk walks towards the door to scout the corridor for hostiles or perhaps a passage  downwards when he hears voices on the other side, deep, harsh and guttural, speaking in a language he doesn't know. The handle moves down slowly as one of the speakers laugh, then the door begins to open.

...


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2007)

William waves everyone back and steps quickly behind the door, using it as cover (assuming it opens inwards..)


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 24, 2007)

Mystic draws and silently ignites his mace, getting ready to cast an empowered enervation...


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 24, 2007)

Big draws his axe and prepares to react to whatever comes through the door.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 25, 2007)

Aeryk acts quickly casting _invisibility_ and blinking out from sight. He then moves opposite from William at the door. This should be quick he thinks.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 25, 2007)

Canthan rests the night, tossing about in his sleep, his hair wrapping around his frame as he does so giving the effect of inky black streaks oozing from his pale flesh. He awakens and meditates, memorizing his spells for the day. "I have decided to go offensive in my casting abilities forgoing utility spells."[sblock=spells memorized]2+1+1, 7th – glass strike, prismatic spray, summon monster VII (x2)
3+1, 6th - disintegrate, acid storm, fire spiders , summon monster VI
4+1, 5th – fireburst greater, animal growth (x2), wall of stone, summon monster V
4+1, 4th – translocation trick, vortex of teeth, dim door, stone skin, blast of flame
6+1, 3rd - dispel magic, viper gout, fly, acid breath, manyjaws (x2), summon monster III
6+1, 2nd - glitterdust, baleful transposition, rope trick, rainbow beam, Ice knife, phantasmal assailants, web,
6+1, 1st - grease, benign transposition (x2), true strike, buzzing bee, nerve skitter, Lesser orb of Acid
4, 0 - detect magic (x4)[/sblock] "Remember to keep one of the alive." Canthan seethes a he readies himself against what is entering.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 25, 2007)

The door opens and the laugh cuts off with a surprised grunt. The Ogre barely has time to take one step into the room before William and Aerik move in from the sides and Big and Kaj come to meet her. She raises her weapon, a huge barbed axe, but that is all she can do before she's cut down. Aerik strikes the killing blow, as his dagger punches trough the filth and wax covering her ear and reaches the dull brain beyond.
"Mija!" The Dwarf that steps in after her cries out in horror as his companion falls dead to the floor. "Ye bastards! Ye Demon-loving scum! Demon-loving..."  he pales and turns to run away when Mystic's spell hits him in the back of his head and the foul necromantic energies eat away at his essense. Ysande smiles drily and utters a witty quip with a wave of her hand and the Dwarf falls to his knees in a fit of laughter "...he,he,he, they killed her. Ha, ha, ha, she's dead, dead! Murderers, ing murdering scum, ha, ha!...", helpless.


----------



## WarlockLord (Nov 27, 2007)

"Anyone want a dwarf? Seriously, what should we do with him? Interrogation?", asks Mystic, ready to cast _charm person_ if the situation requires it.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 27, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> "Anyone want a dwarf? Seriously, what should we do with him? Interrogation?"




Canthan smiles and steps forward, "Exactly what I had in mind. Bind him first and unless any of you would like to have a hand in this." Canthan turns to Ysande, "Or if you have a less invasive approach, please by all means." Canthan gleefully turns back towards the dwarf, and unsuccessfully attempts to stifle a bit of laughter, "Otherwise, you may want to step back, this is going to get messy. Oh yes bring the ogre in too." Canthan finishes with  small claps of his hands.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

"Less invasive - just as you say," Ysande agrees drily. "Leave it to me. We can always try the messy approach if I can't get anything out of him."

 She approaches the dwarf and bends down to where he rolls on the floor, speaking in soothing sing-song tones laced with subtle arcane power. "Sweetie, shhhh... I'm here. I won't let anybody hurt you, okay? Calm down..." 


 [sblock=OOC] Casting Charm Person, DC 19.

 If he makes the save she'll try again next round with Charm Monster - DC 21.

 Figured Ysande may as well cast the Charm since she has a slightly higher spell DC, not to mention social skills to make better use of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 27, 2007)

When he finally stops laughing he turns to Ysande, breathing heavily from the exertion, tears still running down his grubby cheeks. "Why? Why did ye have to kill her, my beautiful girl? She had done you nothing wrong. Ye... We must have frightened ye. Ye must have killed her by mistake, but it nay matters now. Ye must flee this place. Strangers do not live long here, and I don't want ye to die too, ugly as ye are."


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

Ysande's holds the dwarf's eyes with a look of utmost gravity and pity, even as her hands weave in an intricate pattern of arcane gestures. When she speaks again the persuasive power behind her words is almost irresistable. "Listen," she says softly, laying a hand lightly on his shoulder. The look in her eyes carries a compelling note of appeal. "We don't have much time, but you need to understand that nothing is as it seems here. The death of your friend... was not an accident. But know that he _was not who you thought he was_." 

 She pauses for a moment, letting the statement sink in. 

"There is a festering rot in Cel-Candon," she continues in hushed tones. "Events are unfolding that cannot - _must not_ - be allowed to reach their conclusion. For your sake I cannot reveal too much - but I can tell you that demonic influence has seeped in here. Hard to believe? Look."

 She gestures to Kaj, who glowers malevolently. "Do you see the truth? This one was careless and I have bound him for a time, forced him to divulge what he knows of the plots that are afoot. But there are others. Perhaps even true demons, within the bounds of Cel-Candon. You understand the implications?"

 She bites her lip, looking away for a moment as if overwhelmed. "There may still be a chance - but listen. Tell _nobody_ of this. There is nobody you can trust! There is no telling how deep the corruption may run here.

I'm... so very sorry to burden you with such terrible knowledge. But I need your help. You can do your part to help root out the poison, to aid us in reclaiming this place before darkness falls! I need you to tell me the best way down from this level, and give me an idea of how any defenses can be skirted with a minimum conflict. Our contacts here have been compromised, and now we have little intelligence. Anything at all you can tell me might be of help in the struggle we have ahead of us."


 [sblock=OOC]Cast Glibness (somatic component only, yay) for +30 on Bluff checks for the next two hours.

Bluff 1d20+57 = 62[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 28, 2007)

The Dwarf looks at Ysande in chock and confusion, "He? Mija was a he? How is that possible? I mean, I have... Gods, he fooled me all along, but I still love the poor bastard. I suppose. She was, I mean he..." He looks at the corpse, pondering the strange news, before Ysande draws him back. 
"It is true what ye say, there is evil here and though some might be new there is also old, as old as the mountain itself, they say. And now the Demons have entered, as we all knew they would in time. When I saw him with ye, and ye looking like a succebus yerself, I thought... I'm sorry." He lowers his eyes in shame, but sobers once the true gravity of the situation hits him.
"I will help ye however I can, but I don't know that much meself anymore. Mija and I, we were banished up here months ago when the Tree-shaggers came, since then much has changed down there. But I know the rock of Cel Candon better than they, and I know of a way I think they do not. Not far from here there is a rift hidden by a false wall in apartment 108. It is a narrow passage that leads down to a fungus-cavern below. It is where we... we got our food. It's not usually guarded, but if ye cannot pass for elves of duergar ye will be found soon or later."


[sblock=ooc] That's an impressive bluff-check .[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2007)

"Thank you, my friend," Ysande says sincerely, leaning in to kiss the dwarf's forehead. "You've done what you can. We must move on. Be safe."

 Behind her meanwhile Kaj, unable to control himself any longer over the issue of the ogre's gender, gives a loud snort of laughter. 

 Ysande's face twitches momentarily before she controls herself.

"Let's go, then," she says to the others. "There's no time to waste. Apartment 108."

 [sblock=OOC]Hahaha... you did it on purpose, a female ogre to confuse my late-night coffee-addled mind when I was writing that last post.    

 I'm such a doofus.  [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Ysande is just too damn persuasive , if you would have told him he was female he would probably have believed that too. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Nov 28, 2007)

Big will wait till the dwarf is not in the room anymore before quickly going over the body of the ogress and looting anything valuable.  Then he'll stuff the body out of the way as best he can and follow the others quickly.

[sblock=ooc]I didn't see anyone else doing the looting so I'll go ahead and do it.  Awesome bluff check for Ysande by the by.    [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 29, 2007)

"Much less invasive indeed, " Canthan then finishes with a wry smile, "and much more effective."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 29, 2007)

The Ogress armour and clothing is too worn and rotten to be salvagable, but she does carry a couple of potions and a small bag of coins (silvers and coppers worth a total of 50 gp). The only onject of any obvious value is her large doubleheaded Greataxe, which appears to be made of cold iron and have magical properties.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 1, 2007)

Mystic asks the dwarf,  "Who are these tree-shaggers you speak of?"


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 1, 2007)

(ooc: rewind.)

The dwarf looks at Mystic, his tone becoming a lot less reverant. "Why, the Pointy-ears, of course. The limp-wristed, frolicking, blood-drinking, buggering little Elves. Who else?"


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 2, 2007)

"Ah.  Of course.  What are our pointy-eared friends planning these days?"


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 2, 2007)

"I wouldn't know. They made a big fuss about being secretive when they first arrived, and after that I've been up here. Ye probably know more than me, ye'd have to or ye wouldnay be here, I'm guessing." The Dwarf almost snaps at you, and you can see him becoming more agitated the longer time he spend not looking at Ysande. His eyes keep going back towards his dead lover and you see he will soon be crying again.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 3, 2007)

"Ah.  We can move on here," says the Mystic.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 3, 2007)

Leaving the living Dwarf and his dead lover behind you, a mercy Kaj for one strongly disagrees with, you proceed down the hall. Apartment 108 isn't far, you soon reach it and enter ready for battle. But for a few scittering (normal-sized) millipedes it seems to be empty, lacking even the remains of furniture.
The false wall is exactly where the dwarf said it would be and it easily slides out of the way, revealing a narrow chasm that leads downwards into darkness.


--
[sblock=ooc] The danger grows the closer you get to your goal. From now on you should probably be a bit more specific in your actions between battles. (marching-order, checking for traps and so on)[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2007)

Assuming nobody raises objections, Kaj will step into the lead and take point as scout. After his stirge experience he is noticeably more cautious, being quite assiduous in his checks for any kind of unpleasant surprise. 

 Ysande will gravitate towards the middle of the group, unsuited as she is to front line combat.


 [sblock=OOC]As our only trapfinder Kaj seems the natural choice to go first. He'll be taking it slow, making Search checks just in case. (+12). 

 I'd suggest that Big and William take front and rearguard positions, with Aeryk next in line and then the casters in the middle. But that's just a suggestion, speak up if you've got other ideas. [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 4, 2007)

Canthan agrees with Kaj concerning the end disposition of the dwarf, however he relents as the group makes their wishes known, seeking just to move on. Canthan nods as Ysande suggests positions and he moves to take up a position towards the end of the group.

OOC Canthan will move towards the end, looking at one of the melee types to cover his rear.


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 4, 2007)

Big steps into rear guard position and allows his skin to mottle back into a dusty gray like the walls.

[sblock=ooc]Big can teleport short distances and charge and still make full attacks so he's probably better able to move forward through a crowded corridor and still get in the fight fast if we get hit from the front which is probably where the fighting is gonna happen.

Oh yeah and I'm casting camo again since we've rested.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 4, 2007)

Aeryk draws his blades and nods to Kaj as he moves forward. Aeryk remains near the front of the party listening and watching for what may come at them next.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 4, 2007)

The unnatural luminescense of the walls fades away as you one after the other climb down the chasm into a warm, claustrophobic darkness. From time to time you can hear Kaj cursing quietly to himself when he barely manages to force his hulking body past the narrower parts of the passage, followed by a similar sense of frustration from Big at the other end of the party. You can soon feel the wetness and acrid scent of half-demonic blood on some of the jagged protrusions in the rock, and eventually most of you suffer aches, cuts and bruises of your own from your descent. If you did not feel the draft of warm air from below you would probably fear that the Dwarf had led you into a trap, tricking you into burying yourselves alive in vengeance for his loss.
The chasm seems to go on forever until suddenly your climb comes to an end. With a pale light shining up from below Kaj twists his body around another obstacle, squeezing past with his hips and stomach, before getting stuck by his chest and shoulders. His whisper comes as a hiss of frustration. "I'm stuck."
Above you is only darkness.


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 5, 2007)

"I can grease the area if you cannot free yourself.  How close are we to the bottom?" Canthan asks.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 5, 2007)

"Close," Kaj replies. "If we get past this the rest should be easy."

[sblock]ooc: Kaj is furthest down in the chasm, Canthan was among the last to enter. You don't have a line of sight to Kaj, but you may be able to squeeze down past the others far enough to reach him. (The chasm extends a bit to the sides, but grows gradually narrower away from the middle (horizontally))[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 5, 2007)

The Mystic sighs, realizing he has no spells designed to help demons get out of tight spaces.


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 5, 2007)

"Give me some room." Canthan replies as he moves slowly forward, strain obvious in his voice as he is not used to the physical exertion of climbing. When he has moved forward to where he can see Kaj and can cast securely without falling he does so. "Prepare yourself" the only warning Kaj receives before the wall is coated with grease in an effort to free him. 

OOC cast grease on the wall


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 5, 2007)

Kaj grunts with effort and strains yet again against the walls of the chasm until finally, with a wet tearing sound, he's loose. He nods his thanks before climbing down another few feet and dropping to the floor below, gesturing that all seems clear. The rest of you follow and though Big is nearly caught in the same place Kaj was the grease lets him too slide trough. 
You emerge in what seems to be a large cave, dimly lit by magical lanters widely spaced along the walls. Rows upon rows of deep shelves are lined up in strict geometry, holding beds of moist earth and white leprous mushrooms.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 5, 2007)

"Yum fungus..." Aeryk mutters under his breath as he scans the chamber for exits and any lurking enemies.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 5, 2007)

"The duergar's influence, I presume," Ysande murmurs, wrinkling her nose as she peers about the place and its distinctly unsavory-looking fungi. "One can only hope that the elves have had a civilising influence - but from what I've heard, I'm not getting my hopes up." 

"Let's try to keep the noise down from hereon in. It might also be worth considering taking steps to look innocuous... for my part, I could easily disguise myself as an elf. If anybody else could do the same, we might be able to pose as a patrol bringing in prisoners. Hardly a watertight story, but I think it'd serve well enough to get us most of the way."


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 5, 2007)

The Mystic will search for anything valuable, taking 10 for a total of 17 .  "You do that.  I could be a prisoner...I don't know.  

On an unrelated note, these mushrooms look tasty.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 7, 2007)

ooc: So what do you do? Disguise yourselves? Go invisible? Scout the cave, and in that case which ones go and which of you stay? Or do you simply shout your war-cries and slaughter all who get in your way?


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 7, 2007)

Canthan joins Mystic and pokes at the mushrooms. "I have no means to hide myself or others."


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 8, 2007)

Big shrugs his shoulders which ripple slightly attempting to stay the same color as the background around him.

"This is the best I can do for disguising myself.  And it won't hold up against any serious attempt to find me."

[sblock=ooc] With Camo up I have a total +10 to hide checks.  Hiding isn't really Big's thing.    [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 10, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> "Let's try to keep the noise down from hereon in. It might also be worth considering taking steps to look innocuous... for my part, I could easily disguise myself as an elf. If anybody else could do the same, we might be able to pose as a patrol bringing in prisoners. Hardly a watertight story, but I think it'd serve well enough to get us most of the way."



In a hushed tone. "I too can take the form of an elf... But we have not seen their clothing or if they carry any specific markings. We may need to get a look at them before we can properly disguise ourselves."


----------



## Autumn (Dec 10, 2007)

"Right," Ysande agrees with a nod. "So I'd suggest that you and Kaj scout ahead and see if you can get a good look at any uniforms or insignia."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 11, 2007)

Kaj walks off, stalking like a shadow and grinding his teeth in some pain he keeps to himself. A few minutes later he returns.
"The cave is empty, nothing here but some rats. The tunnel out of here leads first to another cave like this one then to a door of reinforced stone, murderholes above and flanked by arrowslits set high into the wall. A couple of elves guard the door on this side, clad in gray and green, their cloakes clasped by a buckle that looks like two red elm leaves."   
I saw other passages branching off the other fungus-farm, but if there are other ways into the heart of the fortress they are probably also guarded."  

ooc: Each of you take 1d6 hps of subdual damage from the descent. Kaj takes 1d6 normal hp damage and suffers an uncurable -2 to all ability scores (for as long as he's in Cel Candon).


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2007)

Ysande nods. "Well, if there's only two guards on that door... I say we take them out. We can get the uniforms accurate that way, and in any case our story won't hold any water at all this high up. The fight will need to be fast and silent. Can we manage that?"

 She looks between the others, hoping that even if they so far aren't proving so hot on the 'ideas' department they may come through with some competence where it counts.


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 11, 2007)

"Killing them quick won't be a problem though they might make some noise in the couple seconds it takes to subdue them.  If you guys can take one out silently I can take the other one quietly though."  Big muses.

[sblock=ooc] For some reason I cannot access my subscribed threads and I'm having problems finding the rogue gallery.  If someone could link it for me again I'll save it as a favorite till I can get this fixed.      Anyway I've got two ideas.  One a quick rush and hack and slash and depending on how tough they are they go down in a jiffy.  Otherwise we can assassinate one and I'll rush and grapple/silence the other.  Either way would work but the second would probably be quieter.  Plus it gives us a prisoner.  [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 11, 2007)

> Ysande nods. "Well, if there's only two guards on that door... I say we take them out. We can get the uniforms accurate that way, and in any case our story won't hold any water at all this high up. The fight will need to be fast and silent. Can we manage that?"



"That shouldn't be a problem give me a moment or two... Big if my attacks should fail I welcome your assistance." Aeryk smiles and casts one of his favorite spells to cloak his movement (_Greater Invisibility_). He then proceeds to where Kaj saw the two guards.


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 12, 2007)

"Two. Quite manageable." Canthan  tries to stifle a giggle, "One of you will need to kill me." He pauses then inflects his voice to add emphasis _After I finish casting my spell _. I will trade places and faces with one of the elven guards. Aeryk, I will finger the buckle so you know who not to kill. Strike immediately after I make my incantation and you are given the signal." 

[sblock=OOC] If the others are agreeable, Canthan will move within range and cast translocation trick on one of the guards. Will DC25, range 230' duration 130 min. Both targets will switch places simultaneously as if using a dim door spell. I will be affected as if with a disguise self spell[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 12, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "Two. Quite manageable." Canthan  tries to stifle a giggle, "One of you will need to kill me." He pauses then inflects his voice to add emphasis _After I finish casting my spell _. I will trade places and faces with one of the elven guards. Aeryk, I will finger the buckle so you know who not to kill. Strike immediately after I make my incantation and you are given the signal."



Aeryk listens to Canthan and whispers that he understands the instructions.  He then moves into place and watches for Canthan's signal to strike.
[sblock=Aeryk's Actions]Greater Invisibility on himself and move silently +17 and study guard #1 for 3 rounds to gain Death Attack...

Surprise Action: Attack with _Sword of Lifestealing_ using _Death Attack_ +15 (-4 power attack)= 32 - Confirming Critical = 20, Damage 1d8+12+4d6 = 24 or if a critical it is 24+36=60, Fort Save DC 21 or die regardless of whether or not it was a critical.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 12, 2007)

Canthan casts his spell and the very same moment the gate opens. A light feminine voice rings out, like the sound of silver bells in the elven tongue. "I swear my dear sister, that so called count who you claim to love is nothing but a simple scoundrel. You are nothing to him, he only wants you for a bodyguard." A similar voice answers, mocking. "Ah, and I thought he only wanted me for my body. Nevertheless, sister, you voice your doubts far too openly and I think it's time to teach you some decorum." A soft laugh peals, casting its echoes across the cave. Two elven maidens appear walking out of the gates, each nearly identical and both wearing elegant mithral full plate. "Oh, you are so sweet. Do you think I have forgotten why you challenged me to this duel? Poor child." 
Canthan, standing right beside them, see that they are wearing an impressive amount of what is likely magical equipment and weapons.
The other young noblegirl answers, "You tart! Spare me your condescension."  Somewhere in the darkness, where Aeryk strikes down the translocated guard, a voice cries out in pain and fear before falling forever silent. "What was that?" "That was an elven voice... You guard, what is happening here?" the older of the two young elven noblewomen turn to the disguised Canthan as they both draw their slender blades.


ooc: The guard failed his save and was cut down by Aeryk.


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Questions for DM and Group]*OOC:* Can Aeryk see the elven maidens and how much time is remaining on my Gtr. Invis? It has an 8 rd duration, so I assume I have approx 2-3 rounds remaining on it? The other guard is now standing where Canthan was I think so I assume the rest of the party is doing him in?[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 13, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC Questions for DM and Group]*OOC:* Can Aeryk see the elven maidens and how much time is remaining on my Gtr. Invis? It has an 8 rd duration, so I assume I have approx 2-3 rounds remaining on it? The other guard is now standing where Canthan was I think so I assume the rest of the party is doing him in?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]The guard Canthan changed places with is dead (killed by Aeryk in his and the partys surprise round). The other guard is standing beside the gate, opposite to Canthan. Aeryk, Kaj and Big who were in various forms of stealth mode can see the gate and the elves. The others are just beyond a corner, they can hear but not see anything. Canthan, obviously, can see and hear everything. (He took a risk being spotted while casting the spell, but the guards failed their spot checks because of the distance and darkness and their listen checks because of the elven maidens conversation.)
The main party is about 60 feet from the gate.
You have 3 rounds left on the Invisibility.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Trollbabe said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Can Aeryk see the elven maidens and how much time is remaining on my Gtr. Invis? It has an 8 rd duration, so I assume I have approx 2-3 rounds remaining on it? The other guard is now standing where Canthan was I think so I assume the rest of the party is doing him in?




That is what I had planned. I would replace one guard, the party would kill him and you will kill the other. Nephtys understood it differently, language barrier perhaps or a lack of explaining fully on our end. How do we proceed as written or do we backtrack? Either way this is going to be quite interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]"One of you will need to kill me" -I though that meant that you had to kill the person who looked like Canthan. Noone wrote anything about killing the other guard, but I see that Canthan perhaps implied it. Of course, the part about killing the one who didn't touch his buckle could have been a precaution in case the guard made the save against the translocation (so the party wouldn't kill the real Canthan by mistake). Sorry, but it probably doesn't make much difference. The guards are low level, the others are the real threat. 
Tactically it would have made the most sense if it had gone as you planned, but with two additional visible NPCs in the encounter you woudn't have gained complete surprise anyway. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 13, 2007)

Big watches as Canthan begins his spell and with a quick thought thickens the air around him to shield off blows.  As the two maidens appear he grins a feral grin to himself.  "These two appear to be a bit more of a challange then some sleepy door guards..." with a slight yawn Big's jaw melts like taffy and expands to become a long viciously fanged maw.

[sblock=ooc]Right before Canthan does his teleportation trick Big will cast _Inertial Barrier_ followed by _Bite of the Wolf_ once the elf chicks show up. 

Sorry if the barrier was a bit late.  I meant to cast it earlier but my son has got some kind of allergic reaction to something so he keeps breaking out in hives and we were stuck at the doctors.  If that won't work just ignore the barrier and I'll just cast the Bite of the Wolf once the elf girls come into view.    

HP: 110/116 (w/6 subdual)(almost forgot the profane bonuses from when we warped in   )
pp: 54/63

[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 13, 2007)

Ysande freezes for a moment, biting her lip. Her mind is racing, automatically putting together a hasty plan for the best way to squirm out of the situation. 

 With a deep breath, she puts all that aside. With her allies standing around in plain view and already preparing for a fight, there's no way she can take control of this the way she would like to. 

 With a mental shrug, she resigns herself to the idea of playing a support role in the inevitable battle. Not for the first time, she considers that it would really be much more convenient if she'd been sent in on her own. 

 [sblock=OOC]Ready an action to cast Haste on everybody within range as soon as the elves come around the corner or one of her allies breaks the impasse with a hostile action.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 14, 2007)

"How amusing.  A sister's quarrel."
Mystic mentally prepares for combat.  Raising his hands, he invokes a spell of death, then fires a swift paralysis spell, figuring these opponents to be dangerous enough to be worth such methods.  One spell for each target.    

[sblock=OOC] Casting phantasmal killer (DC 21) and a quickened hold person (DC 23) that was heightened to 6th level.  Sorry about not posting, I've been busy all day. 
HP 66/66, 3 subdual dmg, not counting profane con bonus if applicable.(raises it to 79, but I'm not sure how long it lasts).  If that's there, than raise the spell DCs by 1 due to the int bonus.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Readied]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt
4- enervation, (4 used)
5-summon monster V, baleful polymorph, (2 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 14, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "What was that?" "That was an elven voice... You guard, what is happening here?" the older of the two young elven noblewomen turn to the disguised Canthan as they both draw their slender blades.




Canthan quickly turns to see the other guards reaction before turning back to the young women. 

OOC Quick post should move it along. I will try editing later today. What is the other guards response? Is he standing idle or drawing his weapon as well.  If he is drawing his weapon, Canthan will respond as follows:

Canthan nods, slowly drawing his blade.

Otherwise, "My ears must be failing me lady, but I heard voice other than your own."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 14, 2007)

"I heard something too, my Lady." The other guard answers, drawing his weapon. "Really Enias, how could you not?" "Too busy spying on his betters to do his job, I suppose." The younger sister comments acidly. The other one hisses in irritation. "Hush and come with me, sister. There's something out there. Guards, stay here and guard our backs."

... I'm writing up the combat later...


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 18, 2007)

Canthan nods, "Yes me ladies. We will tend to our duty."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 18, 2007)

The two elves walk forwards, weapons ready to strike when Mystic steps out of the shadows and unleashes his potent spells. The older sister suddenly cries out in horror, her eyes bulging with pure fear, before she pulls herself together with a shudder (failed will, made fort). The younger sister shakes off the Mystics Hold and charges him, shouting to the guards behind her, "Sound the alarm, these enemies are beyond you." (made will save) With a graceful twirling maneuver she drives her slim blade into the side of her target the second after Ysande releases her spell of Haste. (Mystic -18 hp)

Initiative:
Y sister
Aeryk
Canthan
O sister
Mystic
Ysande
William
Big
Kaj
Guard


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 18, 2007)

Elf Chick said:
			
		

> "Sound the alarm, these enemies are beyond you."
> I



"D*** straight!" says the man dressed as a stage magician, moving away from the elves.  Figuring Aeryk can take down the fleeing guard, he fires an enervation at the older elf who was affected by his spell.  He is, however, worried by his foes' resilience to magic and had hoped to end the battle quickly. 
[sblock=OOC]
Ranged Touch Attack: +7 (1d20+7=12)
# of negative levels bestowed: 1d4=3
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 19, 2007)

"I will not be mocked. I will be hailed for my duty, you will be laughed at as you lie dead at my feet." Canthan cries out as he quickly speaks the arcane component of his spell. Switching his dead body with that of the live guard. [sblock=ooc] Cast on the defensive +18, DC 16, Spell Baleful Transposition will save DC 23 Switch the dead canthan with my companion the live guard. 

I will be away visiting family from Thursday to Monday. With all likelihood I will not have internet access.[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 21, 2007)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> "I will not be mocked. I will be hailed for my duty, you will be laughed at as you lie dead at my feet."




"They all say that."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 22, 2007)

ooc: 
We have a lot of missing players. Some of you are probably just very busy, but others have likely grown bored with the game and aren't likely to come back. Honestly, I'm getting a little bored myself. DMing is more demanding than I thought, and my writing has been pretty weak lately. This game (and I as a DM) has failed to live up to its promises. It's really no darker or more mature than any other game on these boards, and maybe that's because I've been afraid of introducing certain themes and pulled my punches too much in and out of combat. Maybe I've just been lazy and treated the Demonlords as just any old mortal tyrannical royalty. Maybe turning the game into a dungeoncrawl and thereby ignoring the more interesting and complex aspects of the setting was a mistake (again because of lazyness) Ah, whatever.
I have two options, either shake things up and rerecruit new players, or end the game prematurely. So, WarlockLord, Gli'jar, and whoever else is reading this, what do you say? Is there any reason to continue? Do any of you enjoy the game, or are you just posting from politeness?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 23, 2007)

I know I'm not currently a player, but I just wanted to say that I've been following the game and it's consistently left me feeling disturbed after reading it.  Though of course that makes me want to play in the game so that my character could make an effort to avert some of these disturbing events from happening.

In other words, if you do decide to continue running it and recruit new players, consider me interested.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 23, 2007)

OOC: For my part, I'm still reading and interested. The recent lack of posting comes partly from holiday slowdown (none of my other games have been moving much faster), and partly from confusion on my part as to the intiative order.

 As for how the game has been? I admit that the dungeoncrawl element feels like a slight missed opportunity to me, but that's just my own opinion. Ysande is really the only one of the characters made for intrigue over dungeoneering, so I wouldn't expect you to cater to my tastes rather than everybody else's. As it is, I've still really been enjoying the game, and I'm eager to continue. As for the elements of darkness... I feel they've been done justice. I don't feel we've plumbed the depths of what a demonic tyranny has to offer, but neither do I feel we've been mollycoddled so far.

 In short, I'd say hang in there, you're doing great. And don't give up on your players yet, many people will be knocked off their posting schedules by Christmas.


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 23, 2007)

OOC: Still fun.  I'm having a blast.  Mystic still hasn't figured out a way to topple the demonlords, but we haven't found the artifact yet. I don't mind if you get new players, I have a friend who might be interested.

Dungeoncrawl is okay.  This isn't exactly 'happytown funland', i.e., the dark host is ok.  I'm having fun.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 24, 2007)

*Still interested*

I wasn't picked up for inital roster and right now I couldn't play, but I still read and find it interseting. Writing is good and I believe it's just holiday lull.

Keep it up.


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 24, 2007)

I am enjoying the game. The holidays are throwing things off a bit. Initiative order is a bit troublesome at times, relying on those at the head to post so we can reliably post sequential actions that would logically follow but isn't that always the case.


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with the above posters.  The game is just slow due to the holidays.  I was waiting for init. order to post my actions and then got caught in the holiday family merry-go-round at my in-laws where I have no internet connection.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 25, 2007)

ooc:
Thanks, and a merry demonic christmas to you all . I've been under a bit of stress lately and I guess I let it get to me. The game will go on. I was waiting for Aeryk's action, but I guess it's pretty straightforward. I'll post his action and Canthan's and then the Older Sister and Mystic. 
(Canthan, You're swapping places with the corpse, right? Leaving the dead body of the guard lying where you were standing. Does the spell apply to objects, or is it creatures only? If it does work on objects, do you create an illusion of yourself as the dead guard with wounds and all or a live one?  )
Feel free to post even if it's not your initiative, you can always edit the post before I write up the round if the actions of other players ahead of you in the order change what you were going to do.
Neurotic and Dire Lemming, please write up your PCs in the ooc thread and we'll see when they can be introduced.

Well, ahem, sorry for clogging up the IC thread with my ooc bitching. Back to the game 
-

IC:
Aeryk strikes with the speed of a shadow and with just as much effect, his sword glancing harmlessly off the beautiful young elven maidens exquisite mithral armour. (move and attack, miss)
Canthan cries out, raising a surprised eyebrow on the older sister and a frightened grimace on the guard as he trades places with the corpse bearing Canthans true face.
The older sister concentrates, her eyes flashing with green fire as she calls forth a wall of stone splitting the attacking forces in half.
Her smug smile vanishes when Mystic's necromantic beam strikes her arm, visibly draining her power. "You will pay for that, demonslave. I will send your soul back to your mistress in shreds."

Aeryk, Canthan, Mystic and Big are on the gatewards side of the Wall with the elves. The others are cut off by a Wall of Stone.


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 25, 2007)

Big roars out and charges the weakened older sister and swings out heavily with his immense axe before his jaws snap forward at her neck.

[sblock=ooc] _lion's charge_ torward the older sister and perform a full attack.  I'll expend my psionic focus to use greater psi weapon with the first attack as well.  Rolls for attacks are:  

35 doing 42 dam.

2nd hasted full attack strike hits with a 24 doing 31 dam.

3rd and final axe strike hits a 26 doing 21  dam.

Finally Big's bite hits a 16 and if that actually hits does 19 

Full hp (6 subdual)
51/63 PP
Camouflage spell up (1~ hours remaining)
Inertial Barrier up (2~ hours remaining)
Bite of Wolf up (12 minutes~ remaining)
Haste (no clue what duration Ysande's haste spell has)

AC:  26 (22 + 2 haste + 2 profane bonus (if that still applies))

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 25, 2007)

"Shadows of hell!"  William curses as he's cut off from his companions.  He looks around feebly for a way past the wall for a moment, then sighs and decides that the easiest way may just be going straight through.  Closing his eyes, he focuses on a point beyond the wall - imagining it as mere paper tearing before his divine power - And when his eyes open, he slams his holy staff forwards, driving it repeatedly into the stone, sending chunks flying.

OOC: 
I'm still here, and I've been enjoying the game (I'm liking playing the 'dark' paladin in an even darker group), but as others, have been extremely busy (Though for me it's not only b/c of the holidays).  

[sblock=Combat]
Full Power Attack Flurry vs the wall(4 attacks) Attacks: +5/+5/+0/-5 Damage 1d6+34(-hardness).
**A stone wall has hardness 8 and 15 HP/inch of thickness, so on avg I should be able to break through/smash in a 5' section if it's 8 inches thick or less, and I think I need a nat 1 to miss the wall**
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:
> (Canthan, You're swapping places with the corpse, right? Leaving the dead body of the guard lying where you were standing. Does the spell apply to objects, or is it creatures only? If it does work on objects, do you create an illusion of yourself as the dead guard with wounds and all or a live one?  )
> 
> Canthan cries out, raising a surprised eyebrow on the older sister and a frightened grimace on the guard as he trades places with the corpse bearing Canthans true face.
> ...




In the spells description, targets are listed as two creatures up to large size. Since it did not mention whether they had to be live or dead I figured the 'dead Canthan' as a valid target.  In reference to objects within the text of the spell it states that objects carried by creatures go but others creatures do not (carried creatures). The storyline as presented describes what I had hoped would happen, the dead Canthan switching places with the live guard. My intent was to get the live guard away from me and remove the threat of alarm. Hopefully it worked  ??  No illusions are created by the spell. I assume I still look like a guard and the dead guard which looks like the true Canthan lies near me while the live guard which stood next to me is in melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] This Canthan switching is reminding me more and more of one of those bad sitcom episodes where people look alike and get mixed up somehow and everyone goes nuts trying to figure out which is which.    [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 26, 2007)

[sblock]ooc: So the real Canthan is still standing by the gate, and the living guard is in the middle of the melee on the gate-wards side of the wall. (?)[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 26, 2007)

Older Elf Chick said:
			
		

> "You will pay for that, demonslave. I will send your soul back to your mistress in shreds."




Mystic smiles chillingly.  "Demonslave? Oh, no.  I serve greater and more terrible powers still than the forces you know as hell."  He casts another spell at the elf woman, intending to turn her into a toad.
OOC: Baleful Polymorph DC 22.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 26, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc: So the real Canthan is still standing by the gate, and the living guard is in the middle of the melee on the gate-wards side of the wall. (?)[/sblock]



Yes... At least I hope so.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 27, 2007)

Initiative:
Y sister
Aeryk
Canthan
O sister
Mystic
(Ysande)
William
Big
Kaj
Guard
Ysande

Ysande steps back in surprise when the wall cuts her off from the battle. Unable to affect the situation directly she waits for one of the others to do something to remove the obstacle. (delays her initiative until last in the round)
 William obliges her unspoken wish, smashing his wooden staff into the wall repeatedly, leaving not a scratch on the magical weapon, but creating a five foot breach in the wall. 
 On the other side of the wall Big enters the battle, charging in like a primal force of nature, mauling the elven warmage with three mighty swings of his axe. (she's down 94 hps) She looks at him in horror and even as she evades his savage bite to her face, gasping in pain.
 Kaj steps past William and trough the wall, slashing with all his weakened strength at the elven warrior assaulting Mystic, but like Aeryk he fails to pierce her impressive armour.
 The guard turns to flee, to carry out his duty and save himself. A blow from Aeryk leaves him wounded but he still manages to reach the gates where he cries his alarm into the cold, uncaring stone and steel.
 Ysande silences him with a word as she steps gracefully trough the wall, and he turns to look at her with a vacuous smile on his lips (Charmed Person).

--

The young elven warrior-maiden glances across the battlefield with a grim expression but, seeing no way to escape with both her life and dignity intact she sets her fear aside and presses her attack, penetrating Mystic's defenses with three light and precise strikes with her final attack stopped just short of his skin by his magical defenses (Mystic takes another 21 points of damage).
Her punishment is immediate as Aeryk attacks his flanked enemy with both his weapons and all his skill, but only two strikes pass her masterful guard. (-39 hp)


----------



## WarlockLord (Dec 29, 2007)

Mystic steps back, figuring the battle is loud enough.  "Bleck'ogghcht!  I call thee, and thy mate and son! Come, defeat these elves.  Call upon the guidance of Yogge-Sothothe and defeat this warrior-elf! Ia! Shub-Niggurath! Ia! Ia! Ia!   The archivist throws up his arms and chants.


[sblock=OOC] Using summon monster vii to call http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446885/ 3 psuedonatural spiders.  Instructing them to use their true strike ability and attack the younger elf who struck him.
Attacks: 
Spider #1
Attack [7,11] = (18) +20 from true strike = 38
Regular Damage: [7,8,6] = (21)
Poison: [6] = (6) Str

Spider 2: 
Attack: 1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29) +20 from True Strike= 49
Regular Damage: [1,7,6] = (14)
Poison: [7] = (7) Str

Spider 3:
Attack: [6,11] = (17) +20 from truestrike = 37
Regular Damage: [6,7,6] = (19)
Poison: [1] = (1) Str
[/sblock]


[sblock=spider stats]
Huge Outsider (web-spinning spider)
HP: 8d8+32 (68 hp)
Initiative +3 (but he acts on Mystic's turn)
AC: 16 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
BAB/Grapple: +6/+20
Attack/Full Attack: Bite +11 melee (2d8+6 +poison)
Space/Reach: 15ft/10 ft
Special Attacks: Poison (DC 18, Initial Damage 1d8 str, Secondary 1d8 str), Web (Web (Ex)

Both types of monstrous spiders often wait in their webs or in trees, then lower themselves silently on silk strands and leap onto prey passing beneath. A single strand is strong enough to support the spider and one creature of the same size. Web-spinners can throw a web eight times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets up to one size category larger than the spider. An entangled creature can escape with a successful Escape Artist check or burst it with a Strength check. Both are standard actions whose DCs are given in the table below. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus.

Web-spinners often create sheets of sticky webbing from 5 to 60 feet square, depending on the size of the spider. They usually position these sheets to snare flying creatures but can also try to trap prey on the ground. Approaching creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice a web; otherwise they stumble into it and become trapped as though by a successful web attack. Attempts to escape or burst the webbing gain a +5 bonus if the trapped creature has something to walk on or grab while pulling free. Each 5-foot section has the hit points given on the table, and sheet webs have damage reduction 5/—.

A monstrous spider can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint the location of any creature touching its web. B's webs have an escape artist DC of 18, a break DC of 22, and 14 hit points.), true strike, horrifying appearance.
Special Qualities: Spell Resistance 19, Acid & Electricity resistance 10, DR 5/magic, outsider traits, tremorsense 60 ft, darkvision 60 ft.
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 17, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2
Climb +12, Hide -1*, Jump +4*, Spot +6,* Listen +2 (*Hunting spiders have a +10 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. Web-spinning spiders have a +8 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks when using their webs.)
Feats: Ability Focus (poison), Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Alertness
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- dispel magic, invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, (1 used)
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Dec 29, 2007)

Canthan casually begins walking away from the great doors stopping with a smile. With laughter  he turns to watch the doors. His fingers flexing reflexively. [sblock=ooc] Move 30 feet towards the melee battle. Ready an action to cast wall of stone if defenders come forth from the great doors.

Do any of yo have the links to the talking the talk thread and rogue gallery?  My links no longer work.[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Dec 29, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> The young elven warrior-maiden glances across the battlefield with a grim expression but, seeing no way to escape with both her life and dignity intact she sets her fear aside and presses her attack, penetrating Mystic's defenses with three light and precise strikes with her final attack stopped just short of his skin by his magical defenses (Mystic takes another 21 points of damage).
> Her punishment is immediate as Aeryk attacks his flanked enemy with both his weapons and all his skill, but only two strikes pass her masterful guard. (-39 hp)



Aeryk continues to attack the elf maiden. If she would only show him an opening he would finish her... she will make an error, give her time.  So long as she continues her assault on Mystic, Aeryk uses her flank to his advantage. Better the mage take her blows then him anyways.
[sblock=OOC]I apologize for my absense. Holidays have been busy and I have very few chances to check this thread. Things should start to slow down for me now. I am still interested in playing and am enjoying your game and feel that it is dark indeed. I am very sorry that it is falling short of your expectations. I have not included dice rolls here as my time is limited. I will try and post them a little later. Otherwise feel free to take care of that for me and just post results.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 29, 2007)

Ysande takes stock of the situation and perceives that the wizardly elf seems to be struggling, whilst her more martial sister is so far presenting a much bigger problem to her assailants. The mage may yet have some surprises up her sleeve, but that's hypothetical. No guess work is needed to see the threat posed by the warrior elf. 

 Acting on that conclusion, Ysande begins to sing. It seems almost ridiculous at first, out of place, but her confidence is absolute as she subtly weaves a heady enchantment into the haunting melody. The short couplet she sings is in Elven, taken from an ancient Elven epic that speaks lyrically of a glorious elven city and its past triumphs and wonders. The mocking irony of her tone will surely be apparent to both of the elves, but its arcane power is reserved for the warrior maiden. The enchantment insinuates itself, threatening to incapacitate her entirely.

 Kaj meanwhile steps in to cover Mystic's retreat if possible or else takes the flanking position if the warrior elf has already pursued the mage. He continues to test the elf's defences, jabbing and weaving with his short swords and looking for an opportunity to surprise her with a snap of his fanged jaws.


 [sblock=OOC]Sorry for that, I think I was expecting the actions of enemies above Ysande in the initiative order to be posted before I posted her actions for the round.

 Hold Monster on the stabby elf, Will Save DC 22. 

 Kaj's Attacks, assuming he can get a flanking position:

 1d20+12, damage 5d6+2
 1d20+12, damage 5d6+1
 1d20+11, damage 5d6+1

 or else -2 from all attacks and -4d6 from all damage if he can't flank.

 Tried to do the rolls myself but Invisible Castle seems to be down. I'll edit in the rolls later if I get the chance, or else please make them for me.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bloosquig (Dec 29, 2007)

Big tries to finish off the older elf quickly so he can assist with the more spry one.

[sblock=ooc]Gonna be gone for a couple days and I don't have time for rolling right now I'm afraid.    I imagine this round of attacks should finish the older elf though.  Happy new year everybody!    [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 1, 2008)

As the deep thunder of duergar alarm bells begin to toll beyond the gates Canthan stands ready to face whatever comes forth. Trough an arrowslit above the gates (15 ft off the ground) he can see shapes moving in the deep shadows. 
The elven spellcaster backs away from her assailant, a torrent of arcane syllables flowing from her lips. She finishes her tirade by opening her fist and suddenly a solid acidious fog  covers the combatants, glowing with refracted moonlight, starting beyond the breached wall of stone and ending just inches from her self and her sister. Aeryk and Canthan are safely outside the area of the spell, but the others suffer the effects, though Kaj barely notices the searing acid. (Big -5 hp, Mystic -3 hp, William -8 hp, Ysande -7 hp)
 Mystic, his sight blocked beyond a few feet by the fog that burns at his vulnerable eyes, fails to spot his target and instead turns his powers against the young maiden. As he begins to incant his spell her blade once again pierces his flesh (-9 hp), but the distraction is not nearly enough to stop him. Her eyes go wide as the spell strikes trough her impressive fortitude, then her mouth too widens. She slowly grows thicker and shorter, her skin turns a filthy greenish brown and with a single horrified croak and an audible pop of inrushing air she suddenly seems to vanish. Looking down Mystic can see the blurred outlines of something tiny and panicked where she once stood. (Y Sister polymorphed) Smiling happily to himself he takes one step forwards and crushes the tiny aminal underfoot as he emerges from the fog. (Y sister dead)
 William, caught deep within the fog, can do nothing but struggle against its sour embrace. Everything beyond a few feet is completely obscured and even the sounds of the battle seem muted and distant. He takes two step forwards in air as thick as the desert sands of his distant home, but that is all. (5ft move)
 Big grins, even as the molasses-like fog eats away at his skin, and takes a long slow step to the edge of the mist where he swings his cruel axe twise, bringing the spellcaster almost to the edge of death (O sister -42 HP)
 Kaj sneers, disappointed that his foe was already defeated, and steps slowly out of the fog. He can hear the older elf cry out under Big's assault, but with the edges of the spell blocking his sight he can do nothing to aid in her defeat, for now.
 The charmed guard frowns as his new friend vanishes in the fog and turns his gaze at Canthan. He knew that one was still an enemy, an impersonator and infiltrator, a threat. Shaking his head against his contradictory feelings he cries out a feeble elven war-cry and charges Canthan. Canthan, sensing that expending a wall of stone on an enemy of this caliber would be a misuse of his resources, merely tries to dodge the attack. His overconfidence is payed for in blood as the guards blade strikes deep into his shoulder. (Canthan -15 hp)
 Ysande frowns as the fates once again seem to conspire to keep her from assisting her allies. Most of her spells needed a visible target, but there was yet one thing she could do. Raising her voice in a song made hauntingly beautiful by the distortions of the fog she lifts the spirits of her allies and renews their strength (Bardsong, inspire competence) while slowly forcing her way trough the searing constricting mist. Even as the acid threatens to choke her she carries on as she too takes a long slow step trough the fog.
 With his target eliminated by the Mystics spell before he could finish her off Aeryk turns towards the one remaining threat. Walking swiftly around the edges of the mist he easily flanks the elven spellcaster and plunges his dark sword into her side. She turns as she falls and looks at Aeryk, her features drawn taught against her skull, her eyes and mouth wide open in horror. As she slowly slides down his sword she keens softly like a wounded animal, but her voice rises even as her face blackens and begins to wither away. Her scream as her body decays with horrifying speed and agonizing slowness is like the voice of the Abyss itself, like nothing any living being should have to hear but no worse than what you have already lived trough a hundred times. The reeking pile of refuse that remains as she falls to the ground bears no resemblence to anything that was once alive. (critical hit, soul drained, O Sister Dead)

ooc: Ysande and William are deep within the Acid Fog (though you don't know how far it extends in each direction). The others are either just at its edge or already outside it. I had to change a few of your actions to adapt to the situation. Please let me know if I've taken too many liberties with your characters and also tell me if I've overlooked some effect or immunity that should apply to the outcome.

ooc: And a happy new year to all


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 2, 2008)

OOC: confused about my action, though the baleful polymorph had been ignored.  Replace the summons with:

Moving out of the fog, Mystic, grinning, lifts his foot. "Frog Legs, anyone?" he smirks, attempting to dispel the acid fog.

[sblock=spells prepared]

0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury, mirror image,
3- invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]

OOC: Casting dispel magic, dispel check http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449477/ 14


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 3, 2008)

ooc: I didn't ignore it, I just had to wait for others to post their actions before I could react to it. You got a bit ahead of the others, that's all.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, typo, I meant to say thought.


----------



## Bloosquig (Jan 4, 2008)

Big moves to silence the guard with his axe then moves to cover the doorway.

[sblock=ooc] Gonna be out of town for a week or so starting tommorow while I visit with family.  I'll probably have an internet connection but I might not so just wanted to get my next actions out there in case I can't write anything later.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 4, 2008)

"Fool!! Have you gone mad, get them out of your head and you will see we are allies fighting off this evil!" Canthan yells as the blade bites deep into him. Backing further back he minds the acid fog while keeping his focus upon the doors ready to cast defensively against any response.
[sblock=ooc] Canthan will ready an action to cast wall of stone to block the entrance if the doors open.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 6, 2008)

As those trapped in the fog move to free themselves Canthan faces off against the guard who looks at him in fear mingled with confusion and determination. "No, you have done nothing but evil here, only the Lady is untainted by guilt and she must only be your prisoner. I know my duty, and I will gladly die to save the world."
Mystic bends his will against the Fog but when his spell is completed it only swirls slightly before again settling heavily on Ysande and William, burning them (William -6 hp, Ysande -7). Big walks towards the guard, raises his massive axe and swats the elf like an insect, killing him instantly. Kaj grips his weapon, looking from the gates, still ominously silent, to the acid fog where his mistress if trapped.  
A chill runs down Mystic's spine as he suddenly senses that they're being watched, spied upon by some divinatory spell, but that is all. 

Initiative:

Y sister
Aeryk
Canthan
O sister
Mystic
William
Big
Kaj
Guard
Ysande

--

ooc: Please write in all your posts which spells and effects your character is under and how many HPs thay have. It makes it easier for me to keep track.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 7, 2008)

Mystic 10/60 hp

[sblock=spells prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2) 
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury,(1 used)
3- invisibility purge, haste, suggestion, lightning bolt (1 used)
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]

Mystic is running dangerously low.  The heals and restorations ate into his attack spell contingent, and he cannot see any suitable targets.  He has no spells to deal with the fog, (and he makes a mental note to craft some dispelling scrolls in the future), and he's feeling somewhat beaten down.  He realizes, with incoming duergar, that he needs some defenses.  He claps his hands twice, and [2,4] = (6) copies of himself appear, crafted of thought and light.  (Duration 14 minutes)

End of turn status:
10/60 hp
Mirror image (6 copies)


----------



## Bloosquig (Jan 8, 2008)

Big stares around at his wounded comrades slowly dragging themselves from the deadly fog and concentrates momentarily as he regains his center.  

"We need to push forward and find somewhere to hide out this alarm.  If they catch us on this side of the gates it'll be that much harder to penetrate any further.  I'm going to head through this door and see what still needs killing in the nearby vicinity.  Kaj maybe you can scout out a hiding spot for us.  The rest of you get healed as best you can and follow as quick as you can.  Unless anyone has any better ideas?"

So saying Big rushes through the door looking for a way to get up to the peekholes above or for any foes in the general vicinity he can engage.

[sblock=ooc]Regain psychic focus.  If no one has any better ideas of what to do Big will rush through the door and see what's on the other side.  Any hostiles will be engaged, probably with another lion's charge.

5 damage, 6 subdual  100~ hp left (sorry at parent's computer and it's having problems with the internet so I can't look up my own char sheet.    )

51/63 PP

Camoflage for 1~ hours
Inertial Armor 2~ hours
Bite 12~ minutes
Haste Not sure of Ysande's spell duration If necessary can use armor to haste.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 8, 2008)

Canthan backs up against the stone wall carefully avoiding the acid fog. He continues to watch the doors, however self preservation takes control and he casts, buffering himself from any harm. "Big, Kaj quickly collect the fallen warriors and create us an exit. We cannot take an alerted city."

[sblock=ooc] HP 65 ( subdual 2/80
Cast Stoneskin (130 minutes, 130 points) [/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 8, 2008)

Aeryk strains to see Big through the fog and recognizes that his marshall ally intends to storm the gate, but Cathan seems to favour retreat. Casting invisibility on himself Aeryk skirts the fog cloud (if possible) and trails Big quietly and hopefully unseen. Should his companions choose retreat, then Aeryk will remain invisible and follow their chosen path.
[sblock=Aeryk's Condition and Modifiers]HP: 86/86 (_4 subdual damage_)
Remaining Assassin Spells: 1st: 4, 2nd: 2, 3rd: 4, 4th: 0
Remaining Ranger Spells: 1st: 1

Ongoing Effects:
Mokninchel's Spell (+4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 AC, +2 Saves)
Ysande's Haste
Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 8, 2008)

The gates stay closed as Ysande and William keep struggling to escape the fog (Y -3hp, W -4hp), but there is an ominous sense of something building in the surrounding rock, a soft vibration barely noticeable. Something is out there, and it's getting closer.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 9, 2008)

"We could teleport out, rest, and return later."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 9, 2008)

Ysande and William keep struggling against the fog and the sludge of molten rock that cling to their feet, ever so slowly getting closer to the edge (Y -5hp, W -3).  Kaj grinds his teeth, looking impotently from the fog to the surrounding rock, his weapon tight in his fists. "We're not leaving without Ysande. I don't care what's coming, we're not leaving her."

ooc: Anybody looting the corpses?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 10, 2008)

Mystic looks at Kaj.  It is clear he is devoted to Ysande.  The Mystic casts haste on the people in the acid fog, hoping the burst of speed will assist their escape. "If someone wants to loot the dead, please save me a share."

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury,(1 used)
3- invisibility purge, suggestion, lightning bolt (2 used)
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 10, 2008)

The movement within the window slits, alarm bells, the increasing vibrations and the presence of a corpse that bears his face begin to fan the flames of Canthan's paranoia and his attention begins to falter.  "Bring down the gates my brothers. Let them feel the wrath from beyond the veil!" Canthan screams out as he quickly finishes his incantation. Three large beasts which would seem to appear as disfigured bears appear and charge the gates, crashing into them in reckless abandon. Their pustule covered  bodies are adorned with useless appendages which flail about in their charge to bring down the doors. 
[sblock=ooc]
Action for the round, Cast Summon Monster VII to summon 3 monsters from the SM5 list. The bears only have a std. action the round they come into being so the bears will charge the doors. I am unsure how you would like the rolls adjudicated so I will leave that up to you.

HP 65 ( subdual 2/80
Cast Stoneskin (130 minutes, 130 points)
Cast Summon Monster VII (13 rounds)

Summon 3 pseudonatural brown bears 
Brown bear pseudonatural (Summoned creatures, +2 DC to dispell, +6 Str and Con, Summon spells 1 std action as opposed to full round)
Size/Type:  	Large Animal
Hit Dice: 	6d8+42 (69 hp)
Initiative: 	+1
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 	15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+4/+19
Attack: 	Claw +14 melee (1d8+11)
Full Attack: 	2 claws +14 melee (1d8+11) and bite +9 melee (2d6+5)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved grab, DR 5/magic, SR16, Acid/electricity resistance 5
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, alternate form, true strike
Saves: 	Fort +12, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities: 	Str 33, Dex 13, Con 25, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +4, Spot +7, Swim +12
Feats: 	Endurance, Run, Track[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2008)

Big approaches the gates, but can spot no way in. The arrowslits are too high for him to reach, and far to narrow to fit trough.

Canthan's skin grows gray and hard as he finishes incanting his _stone skin_ and a few seconds later, while Ysande and William keep wading slowly out of their trap (-6, -5), he brings his three monstrous abominations into being. As the lead one slams into the gates its rear seems to fold forwards into its torso as the head and shoulders are pushed to the sides. For a moment the amorphous shape remains somewhat bear-like, then it swells up and bursts like a bubble, showering viscous steaming liquid onto its companions and the gates. Smoke rises where the liquid lands and for a second all sounds seem to die before the liquid and the two remaining bears erupt in a blinding explosion.
The shockwave pushes you all backwards a moment before Big is engulfed in the explosion. He's tossed to the side like a straw doll but that as well as blind luck may be all that saves his life, though not his skin which bubbles like boiling clay. (Big -35 hp, prone) The rush of air beats back the fog that was already weakened by Mystic's dispell and Ysande and William emerge bloody and beaten, but alive. When the smoke clears all that remains of the gates and its guards is a morass of molten metal, stone and flesh, fed by a torrent of viscous drops falling from above.
The presence in the rock falls still, frightened perhaps, or merely biding its time. 

-

ooc: I did write that summoning could have unexpected consequences inside Enclaves, though not all of them are necessarily this dramatic.   

ooc2: WarlockLord, Ysande and William (as well as the rest of you) were already hasted, though the duration will soon expire, so I'm ruling that you didn't cast the spell again. I don't think that Haste helps against Acid Fog, the spell slows everyone down to 5 ft per round no matter what your movement rate is or how many actions you take.


----------



## Bloosquig (Jan 11, 2008)

Big blinks some psuedo-bear / gate gook out of his eyes and staggers back to his feet.  

"Canthan... please don't do that again, whatever it is you just did, without warning me okay?" Big says in a pained voice.

So saying he focuses his mind on his injuries and slowly smoothes most of them away with his hands.  As he smoothes his hands down his skin they shimmer slightly and send soft whispers through everyone's mind like a soft desert wind.

After doing this Big will check to make sure everyone else is alive after both the hellish fog and the explosion before he creeps as best he can through the blown up gate to peek at what's on the other side.


[sblock=ooc]
Big will get up and cast _Body Adjustment_  with a 4 point extra for another 2d12 healing for 22 damage (total cost 7 pp)

So are we still moving forward or do we want to run back aways and rest?  I don't think teleporting is an option considering how hard it was to get warped in here.  Any ideas anyone?

HP: 98 / 116 
PP:  44 / 63

Camoflage 1~ hour
Inertial Barrier 2~ hours
Bite 10~ minutes
Profane bonuses (Neph is this still active?)

[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 13, 2008)

"There goes our hopes of aid from Yogge-Sothoth."

Mystic readies an action to cast a spell at any enemy coming through through the gate.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 15, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> When the smoke clears all that remains of the gates and its guards is a morass of molten metal, stone and flesh, fed by a torrent of viscous drops falling from above.
> The presence in the rock falls still, frightened perhaps, or merely biding its time.



Aeryk, still invisible, blinks twice as he stares at the sundered gate a little unsure what just occured... strange magic indeed. Aeryk flanks Big as he moves through the rubble and fleshy remains of the "alein" bomb. Aeryk stays alert, knowing all too well that more danger could be lying in wait.

[sblock=Aeryk]
HP: 86/86 (4 subdual damage)
Remaining Assassin Spells: 1st: 4, 2nd: 2, 3rd: 4, 4th: 0
Remaining Ranger Spells: 1st: 1

Ongoing Effects:
Mokninchel's Spell (+4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 AC, +2 Saves)
Ysande's Haste
Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 16, 2008)

"My flesh, my brothers." Canthan laments as he watches his summoned aid explode. "I will avenge you."
[sblock=ooc]Ready an action to cast a spell against enemies approaching, should any do so.
HP 65 ( subdual 2/80
Cast Stoneskin (130 minutes, 130 points)
Mokninchel's Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 17, 2008)

Visibility is poor trough the threads of viscous stone that drip from the ceiling and the dust that still hangs in the air but Big can see a small crowd of elf and dwarf sized people, at first frozen in chock and then quickly scurrying for cover. One moment they are there, and the other they're not. 
Behind you the stone is cracked and pitted from the Fog, a fine layer of dust covering the ground. Ahead stands the shattered and molten hole that once was the gates to the city and beyond the forces of Cel Candon are gathering, alarm-drums and bells still sounding. Above you the presence in the stone whispers words felt not with your ears but as vibrations in your feet, harsh yet subtle, and just beyond the edges of your comprehension.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 20, 2008)

Mystic will still wait with the spell.


----------



## Bloosquig (Jan 21, 2008)

Big looks around quickly trying to find a path further into the city where they might be able to hide. He will also look for any signs of areas a defender might come from, garrisons etc. Finally he'll look around for any signs of the artifact they were sent in for.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 21, 2008)

Big looks trough the gates again, as Ysandes Haste spell expires. On the plaza on the other side of the coagulating veils of viscous stone he can spot some movement, vague outlines of dwarves and elves and something else, large and monstrous. But for now your enemies seem to be waiting.
Behind you is the Wall of stone with its small breach, behind the wall a system of caves and corridors that is mostly unexplored and on your sides, above you and beneath you lies the primordial rock of the world. And in that rock something gathers its strength and suddenly lunges forwards. 
(edited)
The two alienists barely spot the movement in the corner of their eyes before they turn around and unleash the spells they had prepared. A bolt of lightning jumps forth from Mystic's hands striking the tentacle, but passing semingly harmlessly trough. Canthan launches a beam of emerald light, hitting the mark perfectly but scoring only minor damage (-13 hp).
(/edited)
Kaj, already drained and dying from the energies of this place, barely has time to react before a great stone-scaled tentacle burst forth trough the eastern wall as if trough water, slamming him into the floor with a devastating blow even as it envelopes him and begins to squeeze, crushing his ribs and spine effortlessly. He cries out in pain and then he falls broken to the floor as the spiked tentacle drops him in what can almost be desribed as a gesture of contempt.

-

Surprise round

Init:

Aeryk 
Mystic
Ysande
William
Monster
Big
Canthan
Enemies beyond the gate

--

ooc edited: Since Canthan and Mystic performed their readied actions before initiative was rolled (the rules aren't clear on that point) their initiative shouldn't change and they can still act in this round (I think) (?).

--
ooc: Warlock, Gli'jar, you readied your spells against attackers coming from the ruined gates, right? Did you specify which spells you had readied, or do you leave that up to me?

ooc2: Those whose initiative is above the monsters can post their actions in any order, the rest should wait until after the monsters action.

HP: Does this look about right? (the +26 bonus comes from the +4 con from Mok's spell, it looks like Canthan and Mystic have included this in their total hps on their character sheets.)

y 63+26-7-7-3-5-6=61
k ---
w 87+26-8-6-4-3-5=87
c 67(incl+26)-15=52
m 66(incl+26?)-3-21-18=24
b 104+26-5-35=90
a 73+26=99


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 22, 2008)

ooc: no, I didn't specify.  I'll leave it to you, (I figure Mystic has enough int to pick the right spell)  My hp is a total of 79 with Moks spell.


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=Canthan ooc]
My Hp are as follows HP: 65 (35base+ 6class + 26con + additional 13 profane bonus to con)-15-(1d6subdual). 
Correct, a spell was readied, but I did not specify a spell to cast. I left that up to you. I figured an area spell for a group or a targeted spell for a single person encounter with the level depending upon the perceived threat. It looks like I post after the monster acts. Good luck all.

The following spells are memorized:
2+1+1, 7th – glass strike, prismatic spray, summon monster VII (x2)(Cast 1)
3+1, 6th - disintegrate, acid storm, fire spiders , summon monster VI
4+1, 5th – fireburst greater, animal growth (x2), wall of stone, summon monster V
4+1, 4th – translocation trick(CST), vortex of teeth, dim door, stone skin(cast), blast of flame
6+1, 3rd - dispel magic, viper gout, fly, acid breath, manyjaws (x2), summon monster III
6+1, 2nd - glitterdust, baleful transposition (cast), rope trick, rainbow beam, Ice knife, phantasmal assailants, web,
6+1, 1st – grease (CAST), benign transposition (x2), true strike, buzzing bee, nerve skitter, Lesser orb of Acid
4, 0 - detect magic (x4)[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

ooc: I did some editing in my previous post.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 24, 2008)

Still invisible, Aeryk is awe struck as Kaj is crushed... Fearing that the stone creature may sense footsteps he remains still... weapons at the ready. He prepares himself for what seems to be an inevitable onslaught from the gate creature.

[sblock=Aeryk OOC Stuff and Ready Action information.]Ready action - Attack any part of the stone creature that comes within his reach. I assume Aeryk is positioned near Big at the gate. I only got a +2 Con bonus so my HP is 86.

HP: 86/86 (4 subdual damage)
Remaining Assassin Spells: 1st: 4, 2nd: 2, 3rd: 4, 4th: 0
Remaining Ranger Spells: 1st: 1

Ongoing Effects:
Mokninchel's Spell (+4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 AC, +2 Saves)
Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 24, 2008)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- bless, snake's swiftness, silent image, charm person, CLW (2)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury,(1 used)
3- invisibility purge, suggestion, (3 used)
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VII
[/sblock]

The alienist swears loudly, feeling like a fool.  As the six other illusionary copies mimic his actions (14 min. duration from when cast), he thinks rapidly.  Most of his remaining high-level spells are summoning, and those that aren't target humainoids.  As such, the archivist will attempt to identify the creature, while casting snake's swiftness on anyone who cares to attack the thing (delaying if need be).


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2008)

Aeryk, invisible and unmoving, readies himself for facing the monster's next attack while Mystic touches William's shoulder, releasing a spell of swiftness into the Greyguard. (What exactly does the spell do?). Ysande looks in horror at the broken body of her dear and faithful ally and friend lying almost at her feet,  then looks up at the barbed tentacle. "You will regret that. Whatever you are I will make you feel pain."  But her tone, even trough her anger and sorrow, reveals her insecurity. She backs away, to be able to cast her spells from a safe distance when the tentacle waves lazily and slaps her hard on her face, sending her reeling, (aoo, -19 hp). She stumbles backwards, then steels herself once more, a wild look in her eyes and sings a spell in a voice beautiful despite its cold hatred. (Haste on everyone)
William steps forwards, spinning his staff and landing two resounding blows on the stony limb, smiting it. Yet despite his powerful attack the hard material resists much of the impact, (enemy: -12hp, -10hp). He can sense its anger as it turns its attention to him.
The rock of the tunnels wall roils like water when the guardian appears, surging out of the rock like a great underwater monstrosity, bubbling with claws and tentacles cruelly barbed. The massive tentacle that smote Kaj and Ysande sweeps towards William with impossible swiftness, yet he dodges the clumsy attack nimbly. But even his luck and skill isn't enough to avoid the next limb, or the one after that. One attack after the other the concentrated fury of the guardian beats down on William, before the final tentacle takes him in its grasp, squeezing. William, his handsome face unrecognizable under a mask of wounds and bruises, strains against the awesome strength of the monster and against all odds forces its grasp off him. (William: -9, -7, -12, -10, -26)


ooc: Mystic recognizes the creature as an inferior copy of an ancient Duergar craft of constructs long thought forgotten. Those ancient constructs, and apparently this one, were crafted in the semblance of various deep-sea monsters and posessed many of the characteristics of earth elementals, including the ability of swimming trough solid rock. Posessed of great strength and speed as well as an inhuman intelligence they were nearly unstoppable engines of destrustion, some of them even posessing a great variety of special attacks and abilities, magical or alchemical in origin. Their ability to strike anywhere, nearly with impunity, made them one of the most feared and hated weapons of the ancient era.


Init:

Big
Canthan
Enemies beyond the gate
Aeryk 
Mystic
Ysande
William
Monster


----------



## WarlockLord (Jan 26, 2008)

OOC: Snake's swiftness gives the target (William) an extra attack, at highest bonus.  Love that spell.   It's only for one turn.

[sblock=spells prepared]

0- detect magic (2), light, cure minor wounds,
1- silent image, charm person, CLW (2) (2 used)
2- hold person, silence, mirror image, align fang, augury,(1 used)
3- invisibility purge, suggestion, (3 used)
4- (5 used)
5-summon monster V, (3 used),
6- magic jar, (2 used)
7-greater teleport, summon monster VI
[/sblock]

"This thing is a construct like an earth elemental, but I cannot say what abilities it has in store," says the alienist.  He invokes a minor prayer.

OOC: casting bless.  +1 to attack and fear rolls, duration 13 minutes.

Spell effects: bless 13 minutes
haste 13 rounds
mirror image 14 minutes
profane bonuses (does the +4 go to int or wis? I have split casting, +4 con, etc.)
26 hp


----------



## Bloosquig (Jan 26, 2008)

Big curses as the beast comes lumbering out of the wall and launches its barrage of attacks.  

"Can't seem to get a break can we..." he mutters to himself before hurling himself at it with a loud roar.

[sblock=ooc]Another _Lion's Charge_  using psychic focus for imp damage on the first strike.

First strike is 30 dealing 42 damage.

second strike hits 26 for 31 

final axe strike hits 26  dealing 31 

finally Big will bite hitting 29  and dealing 23  damage.

98/116 hp
41/63 PP
AC 26

Under the effects of:

Camouflage 1~hour
Inertial Barrier 2~ hours
Bite 10~ minutes
Profane bonuses
Ysande's Haste (unknown duration probably 13~ rounds?)
Blessing 13~ minutes

[/sblock]


----------



## Gli'jar (Jan 27, 2008)

_Construct... earth elemental..._ Canthan thinks. Quickly he summons the words to his lips and he holds forth a feather. Rising into the air Canthan moves towards the gates, and away from the creature"Move into the city. They risk destruction by bringing that beast into the interior."[sblock=ooc] Cast fly, move towards the gates at an oblique angle to protect myself from spell or arrow fire.  
Fly, duration 13 min. 
HP 65 ( subdual 2/80)
Stoneskin (130 minutes, 130 points)
Mokninchel's Spell[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 27, 2008)

ooc: I'll be a bit tied up as well, since I'm moving tomorrow and don't know how long it will take to get my new internet-connection up and running. I'll try to check in every now and then until I can do it from home.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jan 30, 2008)

Survival... Self preservation... that's what I'm good at thinks Aeryk as his allies are assaulted by the stone construct.  Watching Big charge into the flailing stone tendrils Aeryk whinces at what is to follow.  The gate... What are those dwarves and elves up to? Aeryk moves through the rubble to confront any party crashers from the plaza beyond. Hoping to take them by surprise as he remains invisible.


[sblock]HP: 86/86 (4 subdual damage)
Remaining Assassin Spells: 1st: 4, 2nd: 2, 3rd: 4, 4th: 0
Remaining Ranger Spells: 1st: 1

Ongoing Effects:
Mokninchel's Spell (+4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 AC, +2 Saves)
Invisibility[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2008)

The Guardian shudders and screams, shaking the rock around you, as Big shatters two of the tentacles with his blows and bites deeply into a third. Canthan utters his spell and flies towards the gates, hovering just beside and outside the ruined entrance with its coagulating veils of stone just in time to see the enemies within charge towards him. 
A blast of fire shreds the viscous curtains, instantaneously turning the wet morass to dry clay and dust, and you can now see clearly what you're facing. A shield-wall of short but hardened warriors the colour of stone driving before them a monster out of legend. The Hydra, a twelve-headed brute with a rhime of frost around its many jaws, finally seeing its prey charges forwards with unexpected speed. But before it can reach any of the enemies it can see Aeryk rudely interrupts it. Standing almost directly in the Hydra's path he simply takes a step and plunges his blades into its huge flank, taking it by complete surprise. The speed of its charge almost seems to drive the blades into its flesh and with its momentum broken it crashes to the ground, almost dragging Aeryk with it.
(aoo+haste+1+2+3+4+5+6= 17+20+0+0+16+22+29+0)  (ooc: I rule that Aeryk delayed his initiative until the enemies beyond the gate acted and came within his range so that his initiative is simultaneous to theirs. I don't know if that's technically correct, but Aeryk had been waiting for them for quite some time so it seems no more than fair.)
Aeryk barely has time to regret his heroics as the hydra turns its twelve heads towards him and breathes. The barrage of jets would have killed anyone else of his allies, but even Aeryk doesn't emerge unscathed. However much he tries to dance out of the way out of one jet there's always another one that freezes his skin and turns his blood to ice. The moment passes and he's still alive. Staring at the monster he knows that he has hurt it worse than it hurt him. (Aeryk -65 hp)
Mystic, his greater spells expended, calls down the blessing of the unknowable upon his allies. And though a chill of fear and madness runs down their spines they know they are stronger for it.
Ysande keeps backing away from the Guardian, knowing her spells can do nothing against it. _Instead she turns towards the advancing formation of dwarves. Peculiar, she reflects, that they expose themselves so. A single spell could kill them all in a formation like that, unless they had some form of protection. Not that I could even singe a hair on their beards regardless._ Hoping to delay them she closes the gates with an illusory wall of iron.
William keeps attacking the Guardian, knowing that if it lives a moment longer it will attack them once more or worse; flee and heal its injuries. Four attacks he makes, sending the tentacle with Bog's bite-marks in fragments to the ground, but that is not enough. The enemy may be weakened, but with its core intact it remains a threat.

next: Guardian.


ooc: I made a mistake with the HPs earlier on this page. Mok's spell actually gave you +2 to con, not +4 as I had thought.
Updated HPs:
y 63+13-7-7-3-5-6=48-19=29
k ---
w 87+13-8-6-4-3-5=74-9-7-12-10-26=10
c 67(+13)-15=65
m 66(+13)-3-21-18=37
b 104+13-5-35=77
a 73+13=86-65=21


----------

